# Jax, FL Call (seems to be alot.....)



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey Guys. This is brought over from the Florida Call because there seems to be quite a few of us in the Jax, Orange Park and Beaches area or NORTH EAST FL. So if your here then say whats up and will all meet up one night Forshizzle??? J/K but yeah I know alot of nissan guys in this area too. So lets make are presence known.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you know im here... like i said, ill be there on the 5th for my spring break...takin it to the track MAYBE...now that my turbo is running decent (only 6psi...) haha ill let you know...but pm me, and we can trade #'s and meet up...plaaaaaaaya


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm moving back that way after I graduate and looks like it might be next summer some time. I stay over on the Regency-Monument side. I have lots of family that way. Summers in Jax are hot as hell, but the night time weather is pretty cool. I should have my car with all of its performance mods finished by then, but I might try to get over that way some time this summer.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Im in the jax area just moved up here a lil bit ago. so


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> Im in the jax area just moved up here a lil bit ago. so



canyou meet us up at sneakers by regency onthe 5th of this month, this friday??? pm me if you can


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bump...hey mike (nuskool) where are you...dumba$$


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm in Jacksonville. Repersenting the West Side.


SE-Rious Rider
96 200sx SE-R


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah im here asshole lol ready to take that weakass turbo you put on tommy lol "at the track of course" 

we should deff meat this weekend....im game


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> yeah im here asshole lol ready to take that weakass turbo you put on tommy lol "at the track of course"
> 
> we should deff meat this weekend....im game



$hit...trust me, thats the last thing you'll wanna do...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

we need to get everyone that we can find up there.....

th did you finally get that ride back


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> th did you finally get that ride back



I know...i still havent ridden in it..


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

so lets get a show of people who can make it out to sneakers this weekend ...the weather will be great.........

Myself
Notanotherhonda
?
?
?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> so lets get a show of people who can make it out to sneakers this weekend ...the weather will be great.........
> 
> Myself
> Notanotherhonda
> ...



travis, you better come, and should should you KRYLON KOOPA...


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

What Time?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

we can do 8:30 at the Bj's down the road from the shell does everyone know hwere thats at its about 2 miles down atlantic blvd towards the beach if your coming from the sneakers.....So far its 
Me...
Notanotherhonda......
SE-Rious......
Th..where you at man


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> we can do 8:30 at the Bj's down the road from the shell does everyone know hwere thats at its about 2 miles down atlantic blvd towards the beach if your coming from the sneakers.....So far its
> Me...
> Notanotherhonda......
> SE-Rious......
> Th..where you at man




830? more like 9 ...


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

I have to work til about 12. off sat


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> I have to work til about 12. off sat



this would be on sat. night


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh, and anyone besides me and nuskool and TH needs to tell us what car you are driving, so we know who you are...mine looks like this...










if you have pics, that would help


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

my econobox


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> my econobox



"owwww..the damn car sliced my ankles!!!"


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

hahaha funny theres only one now looks alot better now also your getting off topic C/F insert boy next thing you now tommys gonna have a C/F insert on his valve cover then his dash soon his whole car will be a C/F insert lol jk soooooooo sat at 9:00 be there at BJ's cya


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> hahaha funny theres only one now looks alot better now also your getting off topic C/F insert boy



haha bitch, your just jealous cause i made them first...with REAL carbon fiber, unlike your CF FILM door handles..haha..you better quit...i got alot more shit i can give, but ill be nice...lets start with your trunk


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

trunk??????? cause my trunk is messed up haha at least i never had fish tanks in my car ummmmmm ricer lol J/P ......


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> trunk??????? cause my trunk is messed up haha at least i never had fish tanks in my car ummmmmm ricer lol J/P ......



bitch, your the one who pumped me up to do it...***...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

haha im just playing i thouht it was cool at the time too haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

we need some more people out there this friday.....come on jacksonville people where you at


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> come on jacksonville people where you at



man that sounded gay :banhump:


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

TH here.... 

If you read all this, your a friend In deed.

Uhhh as for the car its still not back yet, I know I Know my fabled car does exsit but as for right now its still underconstruction. To bring everyone up to date it was a full motor rebuild that I've done over at a shop where my old friend (mechanic) runs his shop. My motor I think has come apart 3-4 times since it was finshed in the end of December, Yes I know its March now..... I still have yet to actually have had the car more then 2 hrs too my self and its never made it a day in my possesion completly. Right now its getting as I've heard through sources a ANOTHER new crank kit and new piston and rod and all new barings due to my shit as mechanic taking copper and using it as a fitting for my oil pressure gauge to work. Well for the ones who don't know the night before I was going to get my car back I had the wonderful chance of driving it to test out how it was before taking it back again for the 3rd time..... so after being very pleased with it I drove it back to the shop after running it up and down I-95 for about 30 mins and turned it in for the night. Well as my Mother and Uncle who payed off my mechanic agreed to they let my mechanic drive it home for the evening. I had no problem with that, well that same evening (middle of JAN.) he was driving it around a heard some type of knocking and aparently all the oil pressure was gone and he realized after driving it around for acouple of hours that the motor might be fucked up and had it towed back to his shop for inspection days later. Well after sitting for 2 weeks in the same spot and him not touching it and saying well I think it might be this and or that I finally blew my top and started to argue with him and ask questions and why he was'nt working on to finsh a payed for car. Well weeks later its still not done and luckly my uncle likes him do to him fixing like 5 cars in are family but my car that has been sitting there since get this last JAN. 2003. So okay I've heard that he's almost done rebuilding it or was waiting on a piston but I've given up or projected times for when it will be ready like I've told all of my many many avid nissan and tuner friends you will know when I have my car back because I'll be everywhere putting endless miles on my motor breaking it back in and just plain enjoying my car all over again and learning how it felt. Well not to bust everyones bubble because most reposonses I get are something like are you going to sew... well guys its not going to be worth it honestly we only paid a little amount which I've saddly learned my lesson with a price comes work it just depends on the price and if there a friend at one point. So were not sewing because it wouldn't be worth the time or money to get back the money we infested all I can say is damn if I'll ever go back recommend anyone to him. For my uncles defense and mother the understand now and I've made them realize the risk of dealing with him. They know and are on my side not his. I'm afraid to type anymore because I feel some might have lost intrest by now. 


P.S. ???and should should you KRYLON KOOPA...???

And if I show up in the car I'm driving right now it would be this.

1984 Toyota
Corolla 4 Dr
Blue
1.8L
Diesel
Rated 56hp 75tq NEW mind you (this is on the crank)
Oh and a 3speed Auto 25 shift 55 shift 90 in 3rd with a tail wind and the damnpoint bridge 

0-60 posted time with stop watch 37.5sec

3 people in car with driver climbing the on ramp to 9-A from Atlantic Blvd. heading towards Mounment Road

55sec- 1 min to hit 60mph slower then most loaded dump trucks, I know only because I've had one pull on me on the on ramp before just me....

Feel my pain...

I still have the heart of a racer though.... Just look at my side walls...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

owwww....my eyes hurt


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

P.S. ???and should should you KRYLON KOOPA...???

I would go but i have to work . I have weekdays off usually.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn...well, maybe during the week we can do some shit


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

should roll up to fernandina beach and get drunk.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you havin a party, or know where one is out there?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

TH... said:


> TH here....
> 
> If you read all this, your a friend In deed.
> 
> ...


just thought id be an ass and post it again i read it all and now i feal really sleepy......well damnt hurry th hurry im tired of waiting god...anyways im game for w/e this weekend


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> im game for w/e this weekend


thats gay post #2...one more and me and TH are kickin your ass out


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Haha




im gonna tell HARRIS that this post you just posted was a useless one..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bump


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

double bump


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Right isnt fla the coolest state anyways. but ya . bump


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hey krylon koopa- if you cant meet us up at sneakers on saturday, try meeting us at sonic at regency on tuesdays around 10


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

damn krylon how about this saturday


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

krylon, mike just wants to hang out with you so he can cop a feel...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

tommy thats pointless post numer 61...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> tommy thats pointless post numer 61...


.

62


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

whos going to the concours deelegence at the ritz carlton on amelia Island this weekend?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> whos going to the concours deelegence at the ritz carlton on amelia Island this weekend?



amelia island is too far way from the beach man...but damn, ide like to go...how much is it?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

35$ and alot of industry people gonna be there. but its not that far. my friend said mad famous dudes are gonna be there. but a friend who works front desk said it might sell out quick. I didnt know car show could sell out?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> 35$ and alot of industry people gonna be there. but its not that far. my friend said mad famous dudes are gonna be there. but a friend who works front desk said it might sell out quick. I didnt know car show could sell out?



$35? shiiiiit...thats a boost gauge right there! haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

kris kros will make ya...BUMP! BUMP!!!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

well eastcoast motorsport on sunday is having a "tunerbash" in pecan park at jax raceways . I wanna go.. but it would be cool


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i hate jax raceways, and i dont have my bumper or system in right now, so fuck it...you should have come out tonight though man


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

well fuck I never been to jax raceways. but I dontknow wich show ill roll up to. but Im not from here so I dont think I really could roll up to jax and not get lost. I still have trouble going to regency.
\

http://www.jaxracewaysonline.com/


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

I went out there and everything was cool but there was no boobs and not enough cars.Seen a couple of nissan out there.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

I went to fthe one at the ritz.saw a nice drop top hemi 'cuda. a twin engine citation. a mclaren race car and alot of other race cars. saw old lambos, ferraris , got to see and touch the caddillac sixteen. got to sit in a maybach. I saw so many rare cars.I got to see the worlds oldest corvette. It was mad tight I got two tapes of stuff on my cam corder.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> I went to fthe one at the ritz.saw a nice drop top hemi 'cuda. a twin engine citation. a mclaren race car and alot of other race cars. saw old lambos, ferraris , got to see and touch the caddillac sixteen. got to sit in a maybach. I saw so many rare cars.I got to see the worlds oldest corvette. It was mad tight I got two tapes of stuff on my cam corder.




cadillac sixteeeeeeeeeeen :jawdrop:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yo, post some pics on here...


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> I went out there and everything was cool but there was no boobs and not enough cars.Seen a couple of nissan out there.


I'd just like to report that I was there really late after the car show and burn out and drag racing, basically missed everything but the bikni show well during and after that the was a bunch of boobs in the crowd. I just wanted to let you guys know what you missed, oh and I was late enough to get in free. Haha Free Boobs!


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

TH... said:


> I'd just like to report that I was there really late after the car show and burn out and drag racing, basically missed everything but the bikni show well during and after that the was a bunch of boobs in the crowd. I just wanted to let you guys know what you missed, oh and I was late enough to get in free. Haha Free Boobs!


I was there but the bikni contest was weak and when the boobs were popping out a fight broke out and the cops boke everything up.


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> I was there but the bikni contest was weak and when the boobs were popping out a fight broke out and the cops boke everything up.


Out of the 10 in the bikni contest there was three hot ones, no doubt. If you think otherwise you need glasses. The fight broke out because of the mosh pit and the wrong person was knocked down and started throwing punches thats why the cops jumped in and cut the power. I was only there for a lil bit after that fight and once they restarted the band but that sucked so I left after that. The boobs were okay their was like 3 or 4 girls showing them but other then that it was sorta boring.

I agree that it was'nt the greatest event mostly bumpkins and Georiga boys with dem pickem-up trucks. But what ever it was a close place to look at some T and A for a bit and kill some time.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

quit bitchin...there were tits, so shut up..


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yo, post some pics on here...


all I got are tapes. but oh well I got today off . Im going fishin'


sup how old are you guys? So we can drink beer!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> all I got are tapes. but oh well I got today off . Im going fishin'
> 
> 
> sup how old are you guys? So we can drink beer!



19...and nuskool is 16 hahaha


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

oh well I can drink beer damn youngins.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> oh well I can drink beer damn youngins.



ill sip on a pepsi


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

It was all goodand everything but Datona is going to be the SH..(there little kids around)


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

im not 16 dumbass


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

tommy is 19 with a major receding hair line trust me you cant miss him....


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

haha! thats fkd up. im a fat ass brown kid. 



(I <3 this shit!
*who remebers that?)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Tommy, you need a job to support the turbo


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> tommy is 19 with a major receding hair line trust me you cant miss him....




hahaa owned!!!...man, i have has my receding hairline since i was like 6...bitch...


and mike, i do need a job...over summer, ill make about 3k putting in air conditioners...that should get me some more stuff...(top secret) hahah


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i know i was JP tommy


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> i know i was JP tommy



shutup bitch...haha i know you were...we cant all be perfect mike...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

real original mike :dumbass:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bump


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i know so was yours come on man you could have picked a better one then yoda


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> i know so was yours come on man you could have picked a better one then yoda



bitch, your ass looks like yoda


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

so what happening in jax. I ve been ot fishing .


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> so what happening in jax. I ve been ot fishing .



whenever im in town, we try to go to sonic out at regency mall...me, nuskool, th, and others...you should try to tell us when you think you can make it


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

SONIC , SHELL , RACEWAYS, or the BJ's


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> SONIC , SHELL , RACEWAYS, or the BJ's



or at nuskool's girls place...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn tommy you use some of the stupidest cutdowns man...now go play with those 11 year old little girls


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

holy shit that girls ugly


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

haha i know.....omg those damn glasses haha..............so when are we gonna start up team frontline again


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> haha i know.....omg those damn glasses haha..............so when are we gonna start up team frontline again



i think we better change the name, cause it reminds me of that dog flea killer...but im ready man...unlike all your other "boys". ive been behind you and your shit since the beginning...(insert hug here)


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah change the name it dosnt matter to me you think of it.....now we just need some more nissans damnt............maybe schooly or skooly or scholey will join that one......we could get toby to get back in .......travis will join up im sure right TH..........Tommy your in ....Myself......OH dave to cant leave him out he is an original member.....TH....has some nissan guys to...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thats more "......."'s than i have ever seen.....schooley wont want in...he thinks he's too good for everyone. me, you and dave...for sure...

toby hates clubs, iirc...

th might be in, but its all good if its not his thing...

we should be called "NOT R-spec"


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

haha yeah that would be great......toby would join now....look back and tell me why he didnt wanna be in before.........same for schooley haha thats why....they would join now we know a shit load more about our cars and other cars then what we did.....haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

schooley is never around...i havent seen him in like a year...same with toby...you think all of a sudden they are gonna join our club and start hangin out with us? bullshit


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

maybe if you show some nipple.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> maybe if you show some nipple.



mike's girl will...for some beads


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

so whats goin on in here, oh wait i already know a new team name is in the creative process? just in case yall are wondering who this is its me Dave, so what up what up, i fixed my car and its runnin strong


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

whats up davey boy....think of a name....


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm damn all of the good ones are taken


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

how bout...NONvtec haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

thats good right there


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

team nonvtec....


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i like it..damn sure would be nice if someone else besides tommy and I talked..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bump  ^^^^^


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> bump  ^^^^^


Yo Suckas, whats going on guys I now have 2,373 on the motor and its running strong! So how is everyone one? Are we all going to try and start meeting like once a month to chill because I think it would be cool if we all get together once in awhile talk some nissan shit in person. Anyways if you can't get me on here (I'm not always on) email me [email protected] or call me 904-535-1397 my cellie later guys.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

YOU need to get on here more haha...yeah we need to meet for sure.....ppl should come from all over to meet us.........


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> YOU need to get on here more haha...yeah we need to meet for sure.....ppl should come from all over to meet us.........



bitch you aint special...haha

come to the car show everyone


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

thinking of a team name sucks it hurts my head. how bout (team nissan), B generation, or how bout B-SPEC hahah lol.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

team nissan? real original dave haha

i think we should let in anyone that thinks originally and brings new shit to their car...not just nissans


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i was thinking the samn but wasnt sure if it would get shot down or not i like all nissan but we will be a lonely crew if we do that.....haha 

in that case we can count on john's hatchback And Chris's Mazdaspeed thats about it


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

well im with whatever on any idea, i liked team b-spec j/k haha, well ill think of something but yall have to too, how bout Import Dreamz mmmmmmmm i dunno its a start


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> i was thinking the samn but wasnt sure if it would get shot down or not i like all nissan but we will be a lonely crew if we do that.....haha
> 
> in that case we can count on john's hatchback And Chris's Mazdaspeed thats about it



yo man...jon's shits gettin close to ..well....

it looks good anyways


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i know his credit card must be maxxxxxxxxxed outttttttttt........How about Explosive Cutoms......UMMMMMM ENVUS Imports HAHAHAHA :hal: :hal: :hal:


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

well well, hey tommy what the hell is your avatar showing i cant tell, so when are we gonna meet up and go to raceways? my new mass air sensor should be in today and hope fully all is well. :banana:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

its a camel's toe haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

omg thats a good one tommy


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

so when is there gonna be a meet? hey tommy when r u gonna take me for a ride in the turbo? i havent felt the power of the turbo yet


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Bump Bump Bump It Upppppp


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

b15sentra said:


> so when is there gonna be a meet? hey tommy when r u gonna take me for a ride in the turbo? i havent felt the power of the turbo yet



haha i still dont have any power...

oh yea...tyler went for a ride, it wasnt you...ill let mike drive your ass around in my car...i dont feel like driving haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yes dave he said me not you so ill have to show you...maybe ill let you change gears for me..............


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> yes dave he said me not you so ill have to show you...maybe ill let you change gears for me..............



hah yea dave, maybe you can give him road head too...hahah jk


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

WHAT! mike cant drive for shit! i think ill wait. lol


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

dave so sorry i guess ill just have to go cruiseing myself....one day he might let you drive it TWICE in one day thats right TWICE in one day ahhh huh


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

who gives a shit about my car anyways haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i know really no on does giva shit sooooooooo w/e :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

shut up bitch


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah well no one really cares i was just trying to make you feel good, haha, so tommy does mike give up some good ass to be riving your car oh wait i mean driving it TWICE :banhump:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha i just let him so he would shut the fuck up..you know how annoying he can be


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah that mike guy sure can be annoying.......to bad tommy wishes he could drive like me....One day ill show him a few things


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> yeah that mike guy sure can be annoying.......to bad tommy wishes he could drive like me....One day ill show him a few things



bitch you cant drive


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i remeber that day when tommy was racing some dude and they where sitting at a light and he pulled the E-Brake needless to say........he lost


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> i remeber that day when tommy was racing some dude and they where sitting at a light and he pulled the E-Brake needless to say........he lost


ibtl bitch


----------



## nissansofspokane (Oct 30, 2003)

hey all, i am supposed to goto jax late june hopefully i can come out and watch some racin' and maybe catch a car show, i will write back if i get a date as to when i will be back in jax, i just hope you guyz will help me find stuff to do.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

sure let us know


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

cant we all just get along? :givebeer:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

how come dave and mikes sig's are so gay haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

o and yours isnt like every singal other person on this entire forum 
heres my new one 
My 200sx SE
My Cardomain page
Hotshot H,Injen CAI, Reloc. Batt


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha what a short list of mods haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i know sorry im only 17....what did you have then.....O wait he didnt even know how many cylinders he had....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> i know sorry im only 17....what did you have then.....O wait he didnt even know how many cylinders he had....



bitch, that was when i was 16...when i was 17, i had...umm...

intake
muffler
RIMS
lowered 
system...bitch
haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

you lie....you said you didnt do or know shit about your car untill after high school


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> you lie....you said you didnt do or know shit about your car untill after high school



i never said that bitch..i said i didnt touch it till i was a senior..so i was still ahead of you...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah right you were no where on my level and never will be lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> yeah right you were no where on my level and never will be lol



i know thats right


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

alright we have got to start doing something new on the weekends.....we need to start meeting errrrrrrrrrr im getting tired of the same old shit


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> alright we have got to start doing something new on the weekends.....we need to start meeting errrrrrrrrrr im getting tired of the same old shit


we already do meet...its just that theres nothing to DO when we meet...we need to find some "races"  other than jax raceways


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

We need more people to ride out with....we need to meet new people.....thats how I found Dave you and toby . i talked to toby yesturday he said about 1 month and he will be up and running he said he has just bought some more internals shit and all he has left is a turbo to buy.....

We should start going somewhere else like maybe to OP. its far but what the hell beats going to the shell


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

are there street races out there in OP?


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

now thats what im talking about we should find some illegal races or something, other than going to park at the shell and sit there, you know im bored of it all also we do need to find more people to ride out with on the weekend, cause raceways does get boring. i thought they raced over on hecksher? but where.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah if you wanna get busted like erik did he had to appear in front of a judge when he was out there nothing happened to him but still to much hassle.....all he was doing was watching to......we need to meet new people and go cruising like we did that one night remeber dave with toby and jhon just this time no COPS lol


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah and tommy there are alot more ppl out on the street and more ppl to hang out with ....New nissans to meet and see


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

I don't have a turbo but could I ride with you super cool guys.

96 200sx SE-R


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

me either shit tommy is the only one ...well tommy and toby if he starts going again shit sure anyone new is great


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> I don't have a turbo but could I ride with you super cool guys.
> 
> 96 200sx SE-R



yea man, where the hell have you been haha..

fuck turbos anyways

oh yea, and we* cant* say anything about STREET races...lets say "races" instead...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

^cant


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

there...editted. well, we need to try to find a place that has "races", as well as people just chillin...cause i dont wanna race. just watch haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

thats how 103rd street used to be till damn cops showed up all the damn time, plus dumbass's doing burnouts


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> thats how 103rd street used to be till damn cops showed up all the damn time, plus dumbass's doing burnouts



3 curses in 1 sentence. nice haha


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

should roll up to fernandina one day they have a bunch of rich kids who have thier shit hooked up. and ricers and alot of modded trucks. and i can show off my rims and suspension and other shit thats in my shed/storage space. but I only get 1 day a week off and work over 50 hrs


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i dont even know where fernandina is...how far away from the beach is it?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

the end of hecksher dr. toward georgia it is amelia island.you can take 17 to pecan park it isnt too far like a 15 min drive. maybe longer since we have alot of people in town now.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

so its out by the raceways?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Its not hard look at a map your on the internet right now


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> Its not hard look at a map your on the internet right now



cant...busy lookin up porn :idhitit:


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> thats how 103rd street used to be till damn cops showed up all the damn time, plus dumbass's doing burnouts



There still a bit of cars on 103rd and blanding and out in O.P. down wells rd behind the best place in the world HOOTERS.


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

krylonkoopa said:


> the end of hecksher dr. toward georgia it is amelia island.you can take 17 to pecan park it isnt too far like a 15 min drive. maybe longer since we have alot of people in town now.




Have you every heard about that ghost that runs under you when you call her name, somewhere out in amelia island


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

no I even went looking for ghost b4. no luck I ended up fkd up at wally wor;d with a video camera interviewing hot chicks.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> Have you every heard about that ghost that runs under you when you call her name, somewhere out in amelia island



whaaaaaaaaaaaaat? thats why my ass stays at the beach


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

ghost and shit...thats CRAZYYYYYY


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

for real. well, we have the haunted house at mayport


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

what are you talking about in Mayport there ALL haunted houses....


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

word I dont believe in that shit but I go looking for it. well I do it when drunk.


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

krylonkoopa said:


> word I dont believe in that shit but I go looking for it. well I do it when drunk.




Thats the best time to be a ghostbuster.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> Thats the best time to be a ghostbuster.


i wanna be dan akroyd!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I wanna be the black guy lol :jump:


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

winston is the black guy


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

whats popping this weekend ghostbuster wanna bes


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yoooo thomas you coming in this weekend to chillllll...I might not have my car cause i got my new act clutch muhahahahah


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> yoooo thomas you coming in this weekend to chillllll...I might not have my car cause i got my new act clutch muhahahahah



im going to the car show here. you know, the one you bailed out on me on? :asleep:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

WORK man im sorry :kiss: 

Ill make it up to you by going to NOPI :banana: :waving: ......who else is going????????


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Ill make it up to you by going to NOPI :banana: :waving: ......who else is going????????



there will be a thread about nopi and whose going in a few months


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

WOW this thread is getttttting borrrring .....WE need to spark up a new conversation........


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea...lets talk about what the hell we can do on thwe weekends, instead of sitting on our asses like dumbasses.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

that hurt............................................................I say once good ole tommy comes back in town for summer we should start meeting on every tuesday at Sonic. If thats not cool then we can meet up on saturdays and do w/e...I also think we should go to the track and either watch or race like say 1 or 2 times a month....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

it all depends on me, huh? do you guys hang out together if im not there? you better


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

who is you guys..............I think its You and me pal no one else has seemed to come through and I havnt heard from TH.. in years


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you me dave travis, krylonkoopa if he ever wants to chill, etc


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

short list


----------



## jaxflrocknroll (Apr 21, 2004)

I got a 1989 nissan sentra here in jax fl. 189,000 miles on it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

jaxflrocknroll said:


> I got a 1989 nissan sentra here in jax fl. 189,000 miles on it.



we should swap in a new ga16 in your car as a weekend project. :thumbup:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah JDM ga16


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> yeah JDM ga16



why? so we would have to fuck with a different ecu because the jdm one has no emissions? shit- you guys can do that. i want to swap in a good ol- usdm ga16.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you guys can help me convert my shit to RHD when i get the parts if you want...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

you wolnt do it your scared...........would be bad ass though


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> you wolnt do it your scared...........would be bad ass though



shit. wait till i find a front clip.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

there really hard tyo find unless you know sombody......besides you aint gots no moneys


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> there really hard tyo find unless you know sombody......besides you aint gots no moneys


ill have 3k...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Damn i wanna chill but I work alot and my one day off im might put all this shit I have on my car , my ad22vf upgrade and the struts and springs. and then I can put my rims back on. and I hit a mail box yesterday too it sucks. any one have a stock front bumper they dont want.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

tommy does but it needs to be sanded and painted


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> . any one have a stock front bumper they dont want.



i do, but you should prolly get one off ebay for like $55...cause i wouldnt let it go for less than $50, in case i ever fuck my kit up and need to use it.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

also i need a new steering wheel both front quarter panelsl and passenger side air bag.I need some body work. my shit is kinda fuked it still goes and stuff. but looks sucky


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

call ACE auto salvage. its $3 to get in, and when i went a few months ago, they had about 5 B14's in decent condition.


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Just ordered Hotshot CAI :thumbup: from 2kracing.com need help or tips on putting it in please.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

where they at i usuall go to amelia u pull it near pecan park on 17. nothing there really. but were is ace?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> where they at i usuall go to amelia u pull it near pecan park on 17. nothing there really. but were is ace?



its right near pecan park! you can see it when your on 95, heading to downtown. its by the big ass mountain dew can...call them tomorrow and go look around. they have soooooo many sentras and shit. b13's mostly, but still.


----------



## TommyB (Apr 26, 2004)

oh man, i got banned, so if anyone needs anything, pm me here


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

for good ?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im back...yayyyyyyy

i thought it was for good...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

ya no more four letter words. lol

any one have a momo steering wheel I can have?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

fuck momo. get sparco...or tenzo if your cheap like me


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i guess i heared your turbo says fisher price on it.


well post some websites


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> i guess i heared your turbo says fisher price on it.



what does that mean


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

You said you were cheap so I agreed with you.  dork!


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Fisher price makes great turbo for 4 year olds that drive Power Wheels.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> Fisher price makes great turbo for 4 year olds that drive Power Wheels.



really, i know a 1.6 that will bust that 2.0 ass...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

alright im back fellaz just got over a good dose of STREP THROAT :thumbdwn: so whats going down this weekend same old same old.....Hey tommy you bringing the ride down or is the clutch still aslippin


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> alright im back fellaz just got over a good dose of STREP THROAT :thumbdwn: so whats going down this weekend same old same old.....Hey tommy you bringing the ride down or is the clutch still aslippin



its summer playa. ill be thereon friday and stayin for 4 months...
gotta love college summers


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

come on guys keep us on the first page


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Heard the race ways were getting close down.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> Heard the race ways were getting close down.



i didnt hear that.


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i didnt hear that.


I'm not sure if its true or not but this guy that was hanging sat night told me that.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I have heard rumors to that they are going to tear it down. They say its to loud blah blah blah....i think if it does then it wolnt be long before someone builds a new one because its getting to be really popular. They would rather us race there then on the streets.


----------



## Colochine (Jun 15, 2003)

I will be moving to jacksonville in august to goto college if anyone goes to unf or lives around there hit me up ill be lost as hell.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Colochine said:


> I will be moving to jacksonville in august to goto college if anyone goes to unf or lives around there hit me up ill be lost as hell.



i grew up here. its all easy...youll see...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i live around the corner from UNF brotha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> i live around the corner from UNF brotha



unf..a place mike will never get into ahha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah right.....FSU a place tommy got into cause he PAID....lol j/p tommy didnt you have a really high gpa like what a.....2.0 even better SAT like ummmm 900


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Yeah right.....FSU a place tommy got into cause he PAID....lol j/p tommy didnt you have a really high gpa like what a.....2.0 even better SAT like ummmm 900



3.0, and i got a higher SAT score that your GF... 1100, which is still low, but above average...and i only took it once... bitch.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Once as a senior she is a junior ......... and wow a 3.0....I have a 3.3 MuHAHAHAAHAHA


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NEXT TOPIC........What the fuck are we doing this weekend, TH where the hell have you been man....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Once as a senior she is a junior ......... and wow a 3.0....I have a 3.3 MuHAHAHAAHAHA



3.3 in standard classes. i was in all honors, bitch. my weighted GPA was like 3.5


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

wrong i only have standard classes now not in 9 or 10th brother....but this is stupid to argue where were we.....

NOW that we are on page 16 and have yet to do anything


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

mike, if you buy that civic lip, ill help you fiberglass and bondo it.

im goin to jax this saturday. who else is going?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

and no, im not racing. might drink a little and head out there. not driving though.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

it will be like two more weeks then ill buy it...we can screw around with its only 30 dollars so if we F it up. We will just buy a new one


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

2.2 and that why i'm at fccj
but we all really need to meet up this weekend i'm tried of hearing everyone talk about it.Lets all just go to the raceways or something.


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

This is one long ass tread.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

like i said, im goin to jax raceways this saturday night around 1130


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I will try to get up there i am off sunday for MOMS DAY ....but regardless we should meet up at the BJ's or Shell anyways


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> I will try to get up there i am off sunday for MOMS DAY ....but regardless we should meet up at the BJ's or Shell anyways



ill be there too.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

OK so we have tommy and i the usual who else will be join the two studs.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks for callin me back BTW mike....dumbass


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

My phone is at sarahs i forgot it there....Man th was on earlier where has that fool been


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

call him...535-1397


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Ok update on this weekend....I am officially going to Jax..not racing but going...Tommy is to. Come on guys who else is going to be there


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

step up bitches! haha


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

i'm in


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hell yea. travis will come, and so are some other nissan kids that are too good for NF haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

so come you punks


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Alright tonight tommy and I will be at the Shell on atlatic and st jhons bluff around 10:00 so come on....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

pm me if anyone needs my cell number. peace


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

So how about those SE-R WHEELS? You going to sell them to me? Ill give cash and my wheels,or just cash...these are old pics they have brand new tires on them so come on.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

work sucks and guess what i just got a part time job on my two days off a week.


that jagmania commercial is on too much.


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

I think i'm going to keep them.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> I think i'm going to keep them.



you got my number, right? lemme know if you ever wanna work on your car and shit. fiberglassing, engine shit, audio...anything cept suspension haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

dont let tommy mess with your car it will break...HAHA just kidding, we have fun messing around with that shit, we can make a day out of it


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> you got my number, right? lemme know if you ever wanna work on your car and shit. fiberglassing, engine shit, audio...anything cept suspension haha


The Hotshot CAI I ordered should be here tomorrow, and we need some help with that for sure. I could meet you guys somewhere or whatever.


Whats different from the 13in and 15in stock rims.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

The only difference are the looks really and mine are 14in....thats about it...the se-r wheels are just about only known for looks since that SE-R wheel probly weights as much as you 17's they are really heavy. 

But yeah another freind of mine dave or b15sentra..we are changing my break pads and shit so if you want to meet up with us somewhere we can do it....im sure tommy will come to...The three of us installed my headers.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

HAHA just made my own smile in the off topic


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ok.. you dedicated your time and shit to ME...thats a little weird...cough *gay!* cough


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

dont start that cough shit man please


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ok then ill just say it. thats gay...


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

your both gay together! :loser: hahahah anyways j/k oh mike i ordered THE FIDANZA i dont know how long it takes to ship but when i get it ill tell you for a short fee of 300 dollars. ha. mine ive been so tired but anyways im hoping to get a spec v this summer im praying all goes well.


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> But yeah another freind of mine dave or b15sentra..we are changing my break pads and shit so if you want to meet up with us somewhere we can do it....im sure tommy will come to...The three of us installed my headers.


Let me know when


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> Let me know when


i gave you my number, right? call me, and we can all get together and do it


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Tomorrow cause ill be bored after I ball tommy up....HAHAHA


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

pm me if you need my number again. till then, all we can do is sit here and type. so lets do this.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yooo tommy im gonna come over to your crib at like 1:15 then we are gonna go ball it up at jarboe ighttt....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bitch why cant you just call me and tell me that, you post whore...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

tommy your scaring me you are using to many moderator tearms. Your becoming one of them please change back while you still can...The reson no one calls you is because you never awnser. They all know that the easiest ay to reach you is on Nissanforums. That might be because you have almost 4,000000000000 posts.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> tommy your scaring me you are using to many moderator tearms. Your becoming one of them please change back while you still can...The reson no one calls you is because you never awnser. They all know that the easiest ay to reach you is on Nissanforums. That might be because you have almost 4,000000000000 post.



its 4,0000000000000000000 postS...


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

I will give you a call tommy when it gets here. UPS was supposed to be her yesterday but I guess it not in yet, maybe today, but I'll give you a call when it gets here.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> its 4,0000000000000000000 postS...


Thats what it says LOL :dumbass:


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

damn post whores. I got lost ging to regencey today I dont know jax at all. You know all I need is a master cylinder and I can do my brakes but I never do Im such a lazy bastard.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> damn post whores. I got lost ging to regencey today I dont know jax at all. You know all I need is a master cylinder and I can do my brakes but I never do Im such a lazy bastard.



all you gotta do is call me or mike and we can get together and do those brakes


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> all you gotta do is call me or mike and we can get together and do those brakes


shit master cylinder sarent as easy to replace as you think have you ever seen one? Thats why places charge a shit load of money to replace them....I dont know maybe they are a little easier for the 200sx but id dont know...now break pads and rotors got it covered


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

i might have some news on THE FIDANZA but it depends on how much your willing to spend , j/k. Should be here sat. so hows everybody doin? anyways if anybody needs help with their car just holla at me.


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

My starter is gone, I had to push start it to nusckool to have it replaced.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> My starter is gone, I had to push start it to nusckool to have it replaced.



where are you getting the new starter from? we are going to the junkyard today. i can get a price on a used one if you want. new ones are about $180...used ones are $~40...lemme know


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> where are you getting the new starter from? we are going to the junkyard today. i can get a price on a used one if you want. new ones are about $180...used ones are $~40...lemme know


 I called you early around 9:30 but you never picked up. I'm having a new put in and with labor and parts it's going to be around $200,000,000,000 dollars. Just playing its going be like $200 but thats putting a hole in my pocket.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> I called you early around 9:30 but you never picked up. I'm having a new put in and with labor and parts it's going to be around $200,000,000,000 dollars. Just playing its going be like $200 but thats putting a hole in my pocket.


sorry, i was passed out. lets go to the junkyard and we can fix it. for about $50


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

damn trip to the junk yard turned out great untill check out time LOL


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Hotshot CAI kicks ass. Thanks guys for hooking me up. The get up is so much faster now. 
Nuskool did my starter for me I told who put my CAI and they said they knew ya'll. It was 200 even and they fixed the hose that wouldnt reach.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Nice........


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn another boring ass night in jacksonville...not a surprise...damn eclipse :thumbdwn:


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Anyone going to the duck tape thing at the raceways on Sun.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i might


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I raced last year but i will tell you this. Its not worth any money at all save your money it sucks...This is why a shit load of people im telling you like close to like 10,000 people where there last year, 100+ degree weather, shittttty ass cars in the car show and ugly girls in the duct tape show, to top it off people fought at the end lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i just wanna fuck the nissan class up at the show


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi all. Im checking in from Jax Beach. Where do all you guys hide at? I never see any modded B-14s round the way. I keep my eyes out though. If you happen to see a lowered burgundy Sentra with a chrome grill, thats me. Anyways, have fun at the show if any of you go, Ill be at work. =(


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Stiletto said:


> Hi all. Im checking in from Jax Beach. Where do all you guys hide at? I never see any modded B-14s round the way. I keep my eyes out though. If you happen to see a lowered burgundy Sentra with a chrome grill, thats me. Anyways, have fun at the show if any of you go, Ill be at work. =(



me and mike (nuskool) are both from jax beach. i have a black kitted 200sx with rims and turbo and shit. youve never seen me? i ride around the beach alot.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> Its not worth any money at all save your money it sucks...This is why a shit load of people im telling you like close to like 10,000 people where there last year, 100+ degree weather, shittttty ass cars in the car show and ugly girls in the duct tape show, to top it off people fought at the end lol


what else do you expect from jville?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I have seen you a few times on 3rd street.....I think at least turning onto atlantic....but i dont even know if they have a nissan class at the show its like just best of show blah blah


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> I have seen you a few times on 3rd street.....I think at least turning onto atlantic....but i dont even know if they have a nissan class at the show its like just best of show blah blah


Ya I ride up that way every day around 230 on my long haul to work out at the airport. 

Notanotherhonda, I just looked at a couple pics of your ride, that thing is sick. I think I may have seen you pass by before. I remember when I first moved here I saw a black 200sx that really made me say damn. I thought it looked different than your pics but I prolly just cant remember.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

and I thought there was more than 5 nissan freaks in "da 'ville"


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> and I thought there was more than 5 nissan freaks in "da 'ville"



haha there are alot of people with nissans here, but none of them have computers haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

there are a few badass ones but there to fast for nissanforums lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> there are a few badass ones but there to fast for nissanforums lol



no, but their EGO'S think they are


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey tommy and I are going to the Sonic at about 9 if any of you hermit bastards wanna meet us there......Some real imports show up


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Wow this thread is losing it fellaz


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

I should be off on Sun, if so I'm going to the Raceways. Let me know if anybodys going out there.


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

so what is this thread up to? so mike when is the clutch and flywheel goin in? whats been going on with you tommy? me, ive been busy, i havent been driving the sentra for awhile i need an intake for it still if anybody has one for sale holla. hey do any of you guys want to hit up the junkyard sometime? well holla back


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

well we went two damn times last week but you was at work cuh......The clucth, flywheel,Wheels,and paint all goes down monday and all next week.....Hey dave I might need to borrow a car to get to work . Think you can hook it up yoooo....


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey have any of you guys ever gone out to the raceways for midnight drags? Im thinking about checking it out sometime. Im sure Ill get smoked my cars nothing special, GA16 with just bolt-ons, but i think it would be fun.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah we all go every now and then...Im the only one to ever run..let us know how you do on the worlds worst track ever...lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Stiletto said:


> Hey have any of you guys ever gone out to the raceways for midnight drags? Im thinking about checking it out sometime. Im sure Ill get smoked my cars nothing special, GA16 with just bolt-ons, but i think it would be fun.



lets us know when you are gonna go, and we can all meet up there.


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Ya that would be cool man. When I went in to work today, in turns out a few guys I work with went last night (nice of them to tell me). I never knew the raceways had public racing till a few days ago (I havent lived here long). But they said it was pretty cool. The only one who ran was my friend who drives a light blue eagle talon. They said the fastest car of the night was a rustang that hit like 90 sumtin and did like a high 8 I think they said. But anyways, Im all pumped now so I think a couple of us are gonna go out this Sat.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea man, let us know. i can give you my cell and we can meet up


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

man there are like five guys from jax on sr20 forums theres a sick ass sentra....sr20det pistons etc.......we all need to meet some where


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I think we are going to try and meet some where on JUNE 5th...Ill let everyone know for sure when I find out


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

june 5th ill be free that night so i might be able to go. i might not race though but i dunno.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

not at jax raceways but at like bjs there are a few guys from Op that we are gong to meet up with everypone needs to come


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

June 5th, meeting at BJ's on Atlantic. dave, travis, mike, me, and about5-10 guys from sr20forums and shit.


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> June 5th, meeting at BJ's on Atlantic. dave, travis, mike, me, and about5-10 guys from sr20forums and shit.


What time, I be there.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

we are shooting for 9PM


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

we SHOULD be trying to get everyone to meet at sonic, and show some of the REAL cars in this town what the nissans are about


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah but alot of people cant just go whenever, they have kids both those guys on sr20 forums have kids so... I just asked if the 5th was cool


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

OFFICALLY JUNE 5th 9PM at the Bj's on Atlantic....now show up


----------



## aggrivator (Feb 12, 2004)

hey guys, i will be in jax 6/21-ish through 6/28, is anything cool going on there during that time???


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

theres always stuff going down here....just let us know we can meet up or something


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey you bastards 9PM rain or shine we can always go down the road to the sonic if it rains so make sure your ass is there..haha cya


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice turn out, shit was sweet. I never knew a car that looked so stock be so fast.

Travis, you should of burned that RSX buddy.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

this saturday night, 930 at BJ's...try to be there


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Type S?????? but TH.. cant get that car past 3000 rpm's or some shit like that.... SILLY GUY :fluffy: :hal: :hal: :hal:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

a type s would take my ass right now. those things are fast. wait till i get my shit put in though...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

what shit always talking it but never buying it.....HAHA j/p...... I beat a regular one out a JAX


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

and ive beat you out at jax! hahaha j/k so we doin another meet sat night?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

that was when i was slow... haha but anyways I own that battle....I racked in a few good wins when Daves car was fucking running all Jacked up, damn we have probly raced at JAX like 12 times........................NOW GET TO WORK DAVE, I have to go back to sleep.... :thumbup:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Thats some SHIT.....I couldnt even find this thread it was so far down.....Soooo ummm Tommy are we the only two going to NOPI here from JAX


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Thats some SHIT.....I couldnt even find this thread it was so far down.....Soooo ummm Tommy are we the only two going to NOPI here from JAX



ask that question over at sr20forum.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Im scared


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bump :fluffy:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Soooooooooooooooo......


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> Thats some SHIT.....I couldnt even find this thread it was so far down.....Soooo ummm Tommy are we the only two going to NOPI here from JAX


I've talked to few people and their going to go, i want to go.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> I've talked to few people and their going to go, i want to go.



well,whoevers going, they need to make a hotel reservation...NOW


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah we need to within the next few weeks...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

days


----------



## BlueserO2 (Jun 18, 2004)

whuts up im from jax. im around arlington area...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

cool you should meet up with us sometime......


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

this saturday we should go out to OP...to meet up with the real nissans...


----------



## BlueserO2 (Jun 18, 2004)

theres an auto-x event on the 6/27(sun.) in st. augustin.....im gonna be there...goin w/ some people. if interested...let me know i'll get directions.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah i have seen your car at jax its a nice looking SE-R....Your friends with that kid with the N/A 300zx right?...but yeah get us some info on that event


----------



## BlueserO2 (Jun 18, 2004)

i haven't been out 2 jax. in a long time, but one of muh friends yeah has a n/a z(red) that races out there but seriosely haven't been out there racing since last year, but when i was out there i raced alot.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah then thats was you I think.....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ill autocross my shit, now that i dont have a kit...


----------



## 01GRANITER33 (Jun 21, 2004)

What's up everyone? I am located at Jax, Mandarin area...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yo, try to come out to sonic at regency tuesday at 9...everyone. 

me
mike 
th
zach from sr20 forums
lots of 240's will all be there


----------



## 01GRANITER33 (Jun 21, 2004)

Where exactly sonics at regency?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Sonic its right by the Target near the Regency Mall.....Actually behind the Target.....I wanna say the road is monument thats its off of but im probly wrong...


----------



## BlueserO2 (Jun 18, 2004)

ur right, its next regency, only prob. is that i werk 4-12a.m. mon. -fri.....sux


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh damn thats where I remeber you from....HAHA i used to see your car in arlington over at the woddy's. A friend on here B15sentra used to live right near there....


----------



## 01GRANITER33 (Jun 21, 2004)

how about meets at orange park??? I will try to go tomorrow at sonics.


----------



## BlueserO2 (Jun 18, 2004)

u talking 2 me? i used 2 werk at bono's on merril if thats whut u mean, i live right down the road from there.


----------



## BlueserO2 (Jun 18, 2004)

whuts his name? is it travis? (blue b13)


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

he guy Th... is travis with a blue b13. No your right it is a bonos haha yeah thats where I used to see your car...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

01GRANITER33 said:


> how about meets at orange park??? I will try to go tomorrow at sonics.


if you make it up to the the Sonic you will see NotanotherHonda-Tommy and I there...We are eventually gonna meet in OP cause there are alot of guys of sr0forums that live over there....this sat. is supposed to be a meet over on San Jose... but not sure who all is going


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ok..bj's at 9...to meet up. then we are going out to OP to meet up with the real nissans haha


----------



## BlueserO2 (Jun 18, 2004)

if any1 is interested me and some people r meetin up 2 chill up at bj's on atl. and kernan, sat. nite around 8:30. some of us comin from velocitytrends. and some other crews, so come out u don't have 2 be a part of a crew 2 chill.....

mike


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

^^ we have done that evey weekend for the past 2 years haha


----------



## BlueserO2 (Jun 18, 2004)

ohh muh bad bro, its been awhile since i have been out chillin, we usually chill at the shop or out cruisin, but thats koo so theres gonna be couple of us showin up then sat. ques. about how many usually hang out up there at bj's?

mike


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

well we usually just meet there its like 3-5 of us....Later throught the night I have seen some people further in the back......Ricers


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

twin supercharged, built lambo. diablos suck!!! hahaha


(he was at sonic this tuesday...what a fuckin ***)


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

You missed it when he left he fucking hauled ass......That thing was moving....You could tell because the corvettes and Mercedes didnt look nearly as fast behind him.....HAHA


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

that old ass man hanging out with 16 year old high school kids was PATHETIC


----------



## BlueserO2 (Jun 18, 2004)

whut wuz that guy driving(the old guy) did it happened 2 be a gti? hes shit slow! if it wuz.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Tommy considers Old to be like 35 HAHA....nah thats the guy who was driving the Lambo.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

35 is old when they are hanging out with 16 year old kids....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i dont think i will be able to make it out there tonight. its my last night before i go back to school, and my parents are making me dinner and shit here


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

16 years old yet i have never seen anyone out there that age


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

We all in to try to go to the BREVARD MOTORSPORTS' ANNUAL CAR SHOW that blackS14 talking about. 
It sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Havnt heard anything about it but...SURE


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

now that i have a stock looking car, we all decide to go to a car show...good one guys haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah those pics on sr20 forums look good......


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

can i get a b-u-m-p!!!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

^postwhoreeeeeee......but wait im a apost whore for saying postwhore


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

tryin to make 4000 posts haha. im a top 10 poster  almost


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

whos #1 ....how many .....at 17 Post per day you will get there in no time im sure


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

One day i'll have 100. Tommys car looks better without the kit, time to lower mine. Also mike's car is looking real sweet, love the rims man.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks Braaaaaa.....My car will be back on the street running strong on Saturday....Ill be fucking the Sr20's up HAHA....


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Haha Tommy I out whored you......better luck next time.....Got my car back and it runnin like a champ......


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Haha Tommy I out whored you......better luck next time.....Got my car back and it runnin like a champ......


the sad thing was that i was only on that thread for like an hour


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Same here .....It was funny I never thought people could post so damn fast.....I pretty much wasnt even reading what was being post because by the time I did 5 other people had posted...lol......and Opium was making me go crazy by posting all those pictrures....Oh the car is nice and revs fast hehe damn tommy you should have gotten it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Oh the car is nice and revs fast hehe damn tommy you should have gotten it.



ide rather go fast than rev fast


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah id rather race my car at a track rather then WATCH....step up tommy....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ide rather not race then run mid 10's...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I said track for forums reasons you know what im talking about Mr. E-Brake


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Ahahahahahahhaha Owned!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

nahhhh....j/p


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

its a night and day diff. with my new clutch man. im very impressed.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

did you break it in right??????


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yes sir...its like whole new car now


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Sweeeet im impressed with mine too.....Just need some good exhaust piping and a pulley


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i need that pulley bad too...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

the damn a/c kills all power in these cars.....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my front main seal is leaking, so ill go ahead and kill 2 birds with one stone


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

true.....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

mike, im fucked...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah i might have saved your ass some....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i dont know man...im fuckin sick of wasting my time on this bullshit. when i see/talk to jessica, shes gonna get fucked up


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

HAHAHAH fucked up........lol HAHAHAH.........o but seriously you all do need to have a talk with her


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

as far as im concerned, theres nothing to fuckin talk about. what am i suppose to say, when i dont know what they fuck happened with her?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

and im stayin as far out of it as possible..................NOW back to cars......What are you all going to get me for my Birthday.....PULLEY


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

should have done that group buy


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i will get it at NOPI braaaa.......I hope


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

me too...ill get the hotel room this weekend...i hope


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

You go ahead and get the room ill give you the money when you come down next.....like two weeks right????? That way we have no excuses..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> You go ahead and get the room ill give you the money when you come down next.....like two weeks right????? That way we have no excuses..



to anyone else that is reading this, i bet it sounds really gay


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn that did sound gay...and we where talking about NOPI


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Damn that did sound gay...and we where talking about NOPI



sure we were mike...suuuuure...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> sure we were mike...suuuuure...


 :kiss:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

that put chills down my back...like picturing sarah's toe hair


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn I know...LOL but toe hair is better than that Camel Toe than kina's GOT.....HAHAHAHA


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I wanna buy these BAD .............http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?p=736742#post736742


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im thinkin about doin the nx upgrade...cause its rice to have all power and nothing to stop it...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

they look sick and they are good quality shit....im talking Grade A shit.....lol...should I get them. Im gonna do that and then im talking to a guy about getting everything I need to do the rear disc conversion......


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

isnt that just for the rotors? the rotors arent the expensive part..the calipers are


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

No thats 107 or something for the rotors then 120 for the calipers.....but i found a better one theres a guy parting out his fully modded SE-R ......Im probly gonna buy his entire set-up he has some stillen cross drilled rotors and callipers and ss lines....he is getting pics for me.....might buy his side skirts too....HeHeHe


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice michael...nice


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

hey thomas how much was shipping on dem side skirts


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i think like $30.....but i just paid $120, and whatever shipping, he just paid it with that money


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

save your money...and get an exhaust...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Im not gonna spend 180 dollars on shiiittttyyyyy crush bends.....Later this year ill just bite the bullet and buy Stromung........Maybe Christmas.......Besides Tommy's just worried cause mike got him self some side skirts, he thought he would be the only one with them.....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Besides Tommy's just worried cause mike got him self some side skirts, he thought he would be the only one with them.....



nah, i was gonna give you a week before you bit off me...you set a new record, with 4 days. haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah but who bit off me by going back to stock......lol....plus tommy ive been waiting for that c/f hood lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bitch, the only reason you were stock is cause you couldnt afford to do anything hahahaha...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Bitch I could have bought your cheap ASS space ship CIVIC body kit with the money I spent on a hood......HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

alright bitch, dont be stupid....knowing that my kit cost almost a grand


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

shut up hoe that the ebay version.....lol....its called the drifting kit on ebat


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you know how i do...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

everyone check out the meet they are trying to get together over in the sr20forum.com


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

We are trying to make this meet HUGE....everyone needs to be there.....Damn it Boys Where are you?????


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Damn it Boys Where are you?????



mikes favorite quote!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Ha ....ha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

"come on man, where you at th?" haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Come on Matt where you at???? damn guess its ...........JUST the TWO OF us.....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

like i said, i can only come the weekend after this weekend


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Where is OT.....its gone


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHHA i see...you little postwhore


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Nah was just checking on shit and it was gone......Checking your Liberal status....LOL


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Nah was just checking on shit and it was gone......Checking your Liberal status....LOL



democrat...not liberal


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

So did you go to the track?............oh and I road in John's car and DAMNNNNNN its fast. That car is FAST as shit for stock with nitrous....really fast. I was really impressed....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nope..it rained out


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said ill be in the 15's and that i only have 140whp...HAHAHAHA


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

With slicks HAHAHAHAHAHA suck ass.......yeah right at least a 14 with slicks....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

with slicks im shooting for a 14.2...

mike said 15's with slicks he thought HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yoooo man what should I get with all of my B-day money and moey ive been saving.....Seats either like yours or reapolstered......Brakes.......little shit like Gauges strut bar, center caps, Bezel, eyebrows......or exhaust......or pulley......Or any suggestion????? Serious suggestions


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

everything you said are good ass suggestions...except reupholstered seats....when i see reupolstered seats, i thing "they couldnt afford real aftermarket seats, so they just recovered their stock ones. booo


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

So???????? any suggestions. What would you get if you were where I am


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i am where you are...you should get the exhaust piping (it adds like 8whp...remember) and the pulley...then the $8 strut bar


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I saw Travis today his car was running like shit....So we went to his "mechanic" and he was getting his car fixed.......He said that he knew a guy who does exhaust piping. He said that he does pretty good crush bends but there not bad.....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> I saw Travis today his car was running like shit....So we went to his "mechanic" and he was getting his car fixed.......He said that he knew a guy who does exhaust piping. He said that he does pretty good crush bends but there not bad.....



travis's boy is full of shit. a crush bend is a crush bend. heres the link. get 3 and stop being a cheap ass

http://www.jcwhitney.com/autoparts/ProductDisplay/c-10101/s-10101/p-219830/mediaCode-ZX/appId-384993


copy and paste it..the link things not working


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Fuck that I just found someone selling Stromung For 220 ...HEHE mine


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bull shit they are


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i think i got the stromung for 200 ...HAHA


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

for both the axle back and the cat back and muffler?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

From the Cat-----Back I have pics ill show you later if I for sure get it


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

well good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Admit thats a good deal.....Plus sarahs paying for 100$ of it...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea...whatever man


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

BAHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

fuck this


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

its a shame that you choose her over your boy...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

UMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i dont give a fuck who knows...when i didnt do shit. sarah lost a friend too


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

BLAH BLAH BLAH


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hah im glad she cares so much for you, cause guess who just picked her over your friend...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

POSTING a picture


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

man she didnt treat you any different when we hung out saturday so why are you being like this. If you where so mad you should have been like fuck this im out .... i think you should be happy she dropped it.....You sure where saturday

Any ways how does this look


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

it looks good....and if you are gonna stop sayin shit, then stop sayin shit. how i think of her hasnt changed...oh well


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

so anyways, get the exhaust...and the pulley...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I am sending money in two days.....Should be here at least by next tuesday at the latest....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

your a lucky kid.

im painting my headlights and corners this weekend i hope


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah right....if it looks good ill do mine. I dont know how in hell you are going to get that corner open. Its really hard


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i dont give a fuck..ill pry that bitch with my teeth


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I have an eztra for when you mess up alight....2 in stock F/S 75 dollars a pop


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha kiss my izzass :thumbup:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Not shit at Sonic tonight....BOOOO......I think in about two or three weeks im gonna go run at jax for Test and tune...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i need to get some drag radials...if im gonna go, im gonna do it right...i might go to valdosta this friday..i mean, everyones going, but not eddie, and he has the slicks


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Im gonna be out of town Friday Sat Sunday and back on monday. So ill probly miss you all shucks....We need to go though before NOPI. Speaking of Nopi....HOTEL?????


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Im gonna be out of town Friday Sat Sunday and back on monday. So ill probly miss you all shucks....We need to go though before NOPI. Speaking of Nopi....HOTEL?????



oh yeea...gotta do that


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn i guess no one else in jacksonville gets on anymore.....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

quit changin the title under your name, you ADD bastard


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

What its always said that....prove me wrong lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

first your sig was some gay ass waynes world quote, theN ga16de with custom exhaust...now GA16DE with stromung on the way...haha :thumbdwn:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

waynes world...WTF


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you had a waynes world quote...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

well fuck it...And damn my rep already dropped 10 points but idk how...SHIT


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

who gives a shit about that stupid shit


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

you get banned if it goes down to much...With my luck ill be gone again...LOL


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea, but cant you add to people's rep?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Nope not anymore...ONLY mods can.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh well...fuck it.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Trying to get G20 seats....i like leather plus direct bolt on


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

junk yard timmmmmmmmmmmmme


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I guy has full set in Ft. lauderdale. Im gonna try and get them with B-day money


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

tryin to turn a 200sx into a luxury car haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Nah just saw how they looked and damn that shit is nice ill post the link


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

whats next...wood grain? hahaha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

HAHA yeah you damn right and some spinners.....And some tV's in the dash pahhhh


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

The guy i boguht the exhaust from said he would sell me two front brand new Kyb agx's for 25 bucks since I bought his exhaust


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Ill see all you bitches later im leaving....be back on Monday.....AHHHHHHHHHH Vacation


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

vacation from what? lazy ass


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh nahh just heading down with my dad and family to go to our lake house and the spring.....Sounds gay but at least i dont have to work...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

shut up bitch haahah


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Go to hell........and paint your car. You get dem side skirts yet????? and when you getting that grill dawgggg


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i got my sideskirts today...and im not getting the grille, cause you have it


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

AHAHA still should get some kind of grill


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> AHAHA still should get some kind of grill



how bout a 95 200sx one


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

come back dammit..the threads all alone


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Im Backkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk....soTommy how was the track


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Im Backkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk....soTommy how was the track



2.6 60's...does that answer your question


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn brotha....so anything new happening


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

get the damn hotel room...i cant remember


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Do it today dial....1800-HOTEL4MIKE


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey check this lip I found out....Looks like its off a civic something


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

How this week-end go for the nissans


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I was out of town


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> How this week-end go for the nissans



ill be in town for this next weekend...on the 1st i thinkk


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

If my exhaust is here I want to go to the track and run it.....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

if i get slicks, ide run mine too...the 1/8th is nothing for my shit...once it passes the 1/8 mark, thats when it starts to PULL


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I want some cheaters not slicks because people expect to much out of you if you have them....Cheaters look almost like stock but have a bit thicker tire and are perfect for my ride doggggg.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> I want some cheaters not slicks because people expect to much out of you if you have them....


kinda what i was worried about


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

whats up hoes!! its been a long time for me, so i see your both getting pretty far on your cars from last time, thats good, im still in the same spot with the nissan, and ive been working on the civic trying to get it to run, i dont think im gonna do anything new to them for a long time with me being a family man and all :thumbup: nah just playing. so anyways whats up? well i ll get back in here later.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

nothing much davey boy. You to good to call people anymore? And what was wrong with the Civic that day you never called for a Tow


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

whats up dave. shit never changes around here. same old shit haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Just post post post


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

mike, your gay ass pic messed up the screen. anyways, i got the hotel room...80 per night...not bad at all...in downtown atlanta..

youll be 18 by then, right???


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah boy....one room?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea..one room, 2 beds, non smoking..minutes away from every strip club in ATL...so bring alot of $1's...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh, and i need a definate answer- is sarah coming or not, cause kina needs to ask her parents, and it totally depends on sarah's parents


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

i got the civic towed by a co-worker in the morning. dont you have a phone too? yeah uh huh thats what i thought, nah but anyways all i do is just chill at home with the baby and andrea. but anyways you know where im at and if you guys go to nopi take some pictures.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Dave I hope you didnt pay to have it towed right??????? anyways yeah ill give you a call this weekend


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yea..one room, 2 beds, non smoking..minutes away from every strip club in ATL...so bring alot of $1's...


I tell sarah to ask and Ill give you my 40 this weekend ighttttttttt


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> I tell sarah to ask and Ill give you my 40 this weekend ighttttttttt



well, we are staying for 2 nights, friday and saturday, so you owe me $80...bitch  its $80 per night


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh yeah forgot about it being two nights


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

imnot wwashing my car from now till then... and im gonna go to the show like that


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Primer???????? come on now man


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Primer???????? come on now man


ill have it painted by then....i dont give a FUCK about car shows...fuckin ricers haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Thank God....Puuuuuuurfect....Thats how I was hoping you would enter. Stock and a Turbo looking clean and simple....Welcome to the club brotha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

shut up hoe. i dont rermember you sayin shit when i had my kit haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh i know i liked it alot...Im just saying now that its gonna get painted again it will be back to clean and simple almost sock.....looking good....So what you getting me for my B-Day


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Welcome to altanta where the players play.........


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I hate JD that song sucks........LOL what have you been up to


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> I hate JD that song sucks........LOL what have you been up to


Been out town, in N.C. so I guess no one went up to fccj last week end


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I was out of the hood yooo


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i got 2nd at that shit last year...it was sooo..i dunno ridiculous to say the least


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

He is talking about that meet the all nissan thing that they were trying to start up that fell


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> He is talking about that meet the all nissan thing that they were trying to start up that fell



ohhhhhhh.....ok. i thought it was that gay ass car show...now i remember, cause it was at unf, not fccj haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

they should be having that show soon.....Its was around this time last year wasnt it.....or no it was after the summer


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ill still murder that bitch


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

HAHA i would have gone but i had to work damn


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

what show


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

some UNF show shit.......


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Oh, Are ya'll going to run tomorrow at the track


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Im not my damn exhaust hasnt come in yet............


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> Oh, Are ya'll going to run tomorrow at the track



dont get me started hhaahha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

John's car was fucking that little crx up...Did you see that Tommy?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> John's car was fucking that little crx up...Did you see that Tommy?



nah...i wont fuck with that shit though


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

alright man what should I buy.....Racing Seats,or Headlights and sideskirts and maybe some gauges, if not any other suggestions?????


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

either seatrs or cams/ecu or safc instead of ecu


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I dont have enought for cams or ecu....To damn expensive!!!!!! any other suggestions?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

umm...seats are alot too man, due to brackets


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah....I think im gonna get side skirts,Headlights now only 103,Rear strut bar,And another c/f gauge thinggy. Any suggestions????? Im gonna still have enough to get the pulley at NOPI


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

umm..i dunno...time for nitrous ide say


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Very sonn my friend VERYYYYYYY soon....Speaker box..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i have a speaker box too...if you need it...$10...

i say nitrous and pulley. thats all


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

mike, you were doing so good tonight...until you had to go start up another gay ass debate, that only gets people mad...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I didnt some kid posted shit that he didnt eve know what he was talking about.....But yooooo call me in the morning


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

shut up hoe haha...your on your way over anyways


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

13 hours later....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice work :thumbup:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I saw toyr on college humore a few days ago....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> I saw toyr on college humore a few days ago....



what the hell is toyr?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yours the t was close to y XZDKNVoidafbvoibeda tber


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh..i thought you meant you saw my freind TROY HAHA


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

nope that kids gay........




















just playing


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

that kids gonna beat your ass...im tellin'


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Ill fight emmmm......LOL


Dont fuck with me Im C...................ORY 
Dont fuck with 16th.......LOL

What ever happend to his damn leg i remeber that shit being all messed up


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i dunno. why you all on his dick? haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

doooooog dont fuck with 16th


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

ordered my black headlights rear strut bar and c/f bezel ...........HAHA

Headlights were 95 plus shipping was like 115 HAHA


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ill buy your halos...how much ******..and dont screw me like you did with the headers... :fluffy:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

HAHAHA you got your 275 for that header bitch but ill go 30 for my lights


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ill give you $40


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

sweet no but i insist $30 ..............oh I bought my other gauge so when you come down this weekend we are installing the two gauges....Do you still have that hole saw? oh and they have a tack and wells performance that we both need its a little bit bigger than the regular size gauges and is 80.....Im gonna get it cause my shit keeps going off......


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> sweet no but i insist $30 ..............oh I bought my other gauge so when you come down this weekend we are installing the two gauges....Do you still have that hole saw? oh and they have a tack and wells performance that we both need its a little bit bigger than the regular size gauges and is 80.....Im gonna get it cause my shit keeps going off......



i have a hole saw....but why? are you gonna do your like mine? youll need 3 gauges if so


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Nah i dont want it to look like a damn civic .......I like how yours looks....Im gonna copy you lol....Im gonna go back and buy the small tach later on....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

we can just trade dash peices...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

we will check it out when you coming in on friday?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sunday or saturday actually. i have to clean my old apt this weekend


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

This weekend or friday?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> This weekend or friday?



you dumbass...hows am i GONNA clean 4 days ago...of course this fuckin weekend


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

no you said this weekend and then you said this sunday or saturday....What weekend you taling about


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i couldnt get mine to work...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> i couldnt get mine to work...



haha cause he doesnt like it when you say TRUE things about him...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Mine said 
yes I know Kerry is my bitch.....So dont vote for a Communist tommy....

The other one said DAMMMMMMMMMMM Mrs. Heinz is one ugly Bitch


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ehh..coomunist? thats impossible. thank god


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

So you will be in town when?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sunday. ol' stalkin ass


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Just curious you dont make shit clear sooooo what time sunday we gonna do the gauges i get off at ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 6 so how 6;30 lol.......ill give you your headlights if mine are in they are suppose to be here tomorrow


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

got my springs and shocks in today


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

well i got you beat biotch c/f bezel, rear strut bar,Front kyb's,black headlight and exhaust will all be here before the end of next week..... ohhhh not to metion my jhon kerry t-shirt...lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> well i got you beat biotch c/f bezel, rear strut bar,Front kyb's,black headlight and exhaust will all be here before the end of next week..... ohhhh not to metion my jhon kerry t-shirt...lol



hell yea. its comin along man


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Had my B-day with my dad today............Not after i get paid next week ill have 350 only need about 200 more for the Zex nitrous kit


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bump


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

tommy change your shit right now..............BUSH never lied dumbfuck...lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you have alot of reading to do mike...seriously...

he lied about why we went to war

he lied about who and why he put in the new democratic leader of iraq

he lied about being "good friends" with ken lay or enron

he lied about carlyle group, halliburton, and the pipe line through iran

he lied about sadamm, saying he had "connection" with osama

christ mike...dont start this shit with me again- cause ill demolish you this time


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

and until you decide to TRY to see both sides here, then i cant get into this shit anymore. by the way, fox news channel gets almost all of its funding from members of the republican party...so are 4 out of 5 magor news stations in the united states. so until you "wise up" and see that you arent being fed the truth, i cant debate with you...cause its pointless.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

please bitch you researched your BS shit off another one of your communist websites......Oh and by the way BUSH didnt lie....Its called being miss informed....People safe told bush that Iraq had WOMD...Its like someone telling you to arrive some place at a certain time and then you go out and tell everyone "Hey show up at 7" but then when you get there that person is like ohhh shit My bad and its your fault... demolish what bitch


he lied about sadamm, saying he had "connection" with osama
So he didnt????? how can you prove that he did or didnt no one can because we cant find Osama He is to badly hurt and is a bitch...

he lied about who and why he put in the new democratic leader of iraq

How did he lie about that....He knew that it would better Iraq in the long run...He put a new leadewr in that could get shit done...that place has come extremly far from what it was....


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> and until you decide to TRY to see both sides here, then i cant get into this shit anymore. by the way, fox news channel gets almost all of its funding from members of the republican party...so are 4 out of 5 magor news stations in the united states. so until you "wise up" and see that you arent being fed the truth, i cant debate with you...cause its pointless.


I wolnt see both sides because why would I be for someone who wants Tax breaks for the poor..Let me break this down for you Tommy....You have busted your ass very hard getting through school we all know it..Other POOR people havnmt they fucked up and made bad choices through out there life.....So who deserves a Tax break the people who succeded in life or the failures who dont pay there cheap asss taxes already.....Ding ding ding the middle and rich class people who pay 45,000 a year in taxes thats alot of money ask my parents or any other family about this topic tommy...>Why should I support a man who is going to have to raise money to do all the shit he claims that money comes out of everyones taxs....Vote kerry Gas and shit goes UP Up UP....Vote bush economy stays as is now..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> he lied about who and why he put in the new democratic leader of iraq
> 
> How did he lie about that....He knew that it would better Iraq in the long run...He put a new leadewr in that could get shit done...that place has come extremly far from what it was....


your about to get owned.

the usa turned over afganistan to who mike?
*
unocal*.

unocal consultant and national security council member Zalmay Khalilzad become the American Ambassador to Afganistan...HMMMM

and who is the leader of afganistan now mike...do you know?


*former unocal staffer* Hamid Karzai.

mike, do you even know what unocal is????

look it up and get back to me.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

so were are you at on the other post....You talk about one sided....Tommy you get this info from Copy and Paste.com ...This dosnt mean shit about your views...

tommy knows taxes have to go up if Kerry becomes pres...But who cares it would all make up for bush's being miss informed slash lieing right???


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> your about to get owned.
> 
> the usa turned over afganistan to who mike?
> *
> ...


answer this mike...please.

tel me- whose interests are being served here mike. 

did bush make his boys the head of that country for OUR benefit, or do you think that it has *something* to do with where we get our oil. please think, _then_ write this time.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> tommy knows taxes have to go up if Kerry becomes pres..



democats *dont* have the low ass taxes that republicans do...you know why?

cause we *dont* agree with sending businesses overseas.

we *dont* agree in capital punishment (it costs 5x more to kill a man injail than to keep him)

we *dont* agree with the shitty ass education we have now

we *dont* agree with the shitty ass pollution restrictions we have now

we *dont* agree that affirmative action is BAD

we *dont* agree with huge tax breaks for the rich, while those under the poverty barely who make ends meat get most of there money stripped from them.

if taxes have to go UP in order to create equality and fair living, *so be it * mike. think with your fuckin heart instead of your wallet. our tax money goes to our shitty ass education system, our shitty ass pollution restrictions, our shitty ass economic development...our entire shitty ass state of the union that we have

republicans would rather save money and let all the shit stay the way it is, then raise taxes and make the the united states and the world a better place. 

copy and paste? nope. 

i have never once tooken info off a site and pasted it into a thread...sound familiar?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> answer this mike...please.
> 
> tel me- whose interests are being served here mike.
> 
> did bush make his boys the head of that country for OUR benefit, or do you think that it has *something* to do with where we get our oil. please think, _then_ write this time.



are you serious your damn right it beneifts us shit....Keeps someone else like saddamn out of Office. it makes iraq a useful Country in the world...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

HAHA the second one is funny.. 
And all the shit you just mentioned...Let me guess was sooooo much better while Clinton was president...HAHA.. 

You say we like its everyone....there are Democrats who believe in alot of things done by republicans ask your boy Kerry....You say Democrats dont believe in capitol punishment????? WTF you mean some of them dont...

Oh and Democrats dont believe in having a Murder Killed....But wait they do believe in killing Babys....END OF STORY...Nice try PAL

Tell me is it better for the economy to kill the babies then to keep a Killer alive???Whos wrong there......Besides its not about money when it comes to killing some bastard who comitted some horrible crime. Its something that he deserved.. :thumbdwn: 

And no taxes shouldnt go up for the poor thats not what I said.....But they dont deserve a break...the people who work a Job and have made it somewere in life do...Not to mention they pay theres not skip them..
Oh and did i mention about 47,000 thats what my parents paid....Ouch yeah

Tell me this your quote 
"we dont agree with huge tax breaks for the rich, while those under the poverty barely who make ends meat get most of there money stripped from them."

Why are they under poverty?????because they fucked up somewere...In America everyone is given a chance some take advantage some dont the ones who do shouldnt be punished..See tommy you have taken advantage of what america has to offer and thats an education to everyone. So you know what as soon as you get a good job we are gonna raise the taxes on you because you succeded..

Why is money stripped????because they get in Debt our they spend the little money they have poorly...or just forget to pay for the things they think they can cover.....



BLAH BLAH im done ....Night


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> are you serious your damn right it beneifts us shit....Keeps someone else like saddamn out of Office. it makes iraq a useful Country in the world...


i was asking you whose benfits were being served...YOURS, or BUSH'S...dont you think there is a little conflict of interest that bush puts the heads of a huge global giant lkike unocal- a company that gives millions to bush and his campaign and administration, and who insures bush that irag will always be there to drill oil out of?

please, dont be ignorant about this...look at this straight on...

bush has ALWAYS been in the oil business. his family alone has gained more than 1.3 BILLION dollars from the saudis from the bush family's oil dealings.

and now bush appoints former unocal staffers to come in and head the land??? are you serious? can you not tell me that there is a little conflict of interest here? can you say that with a staright face mike?????


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> HAHA the second one is funny..
> And all the shit you just mentioned...Let me guess was sooooo much better while Clinton was president...HAHA..
> 
> You say we like its everyone....there are Democrats who believe in alot of things done by republicans ask your boy Kerry....You say Democrats dont believe in capitol punishment????? WTF you mean some of them dont...
> ...



wow. i hope that thats not the mindset of all the "republicans"...

the people in high power only got there cause they worked harder, huh?
haha. nice. i wish things *were* that simple. deep down, you know there arent either.

tax breaks are bullshit. please dobnt have me break out some numbers on your ass...

abortion isnt seen as murder, because they havent developed a brain yet. and even some of people in bush's administration say that abortion is wrong, even in cases of incest and rape.

its ok. you got owned. happens to all of us i guess...

now end of story. 



tyler isnt coming to NOPI, so if you told him he can, you better call his ass.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Owned HAHA  Thats funny. Were did you prove me wrong? The fact is that even if Bush is making money off Iraq...Its now a much safer place in the world. We no longer have to worry about a man who hated the US. Thanks to Bush and his administration he is out of power and Osama is Fucked up..

Once again Tax breaks are Bullshit........Bullshit if given to the poor. Taxes shouldnt be changed for anyone but if there is room for a break the people who pay the most deserve the break..END of that..

And how is abortion not seen as murder??? If you are far aong enough to know you have a baby. You shouldnt be aloud to kill it. that would be called murder....But wait we would rather ley murders live and instead of having old sparky fry there bitch ass...

Oh and I didnt say its just because they worked harder. Its because they took advatage of what america has to offer...Not dropping out...See were im going ...yeah

blah blah blah off to school cya after


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> tyler isnt coming to NOPI, so if you told him he can, you better call his ass.


did you tell him that?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

uim gay


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

man what kind of gay forum is this??? well i just wanted you too know i fixed my civic, can i get a hell yeah? well i guess ill you two get back to your gay argument.



cant we all just get along :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

fuck fixing the civic...get that sentra going


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

OH and what was a matter with it???????????????details come on dave...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> OH and what was a matter with it???????????????details come on dave...



Damn this is one of the best Tags I have ever seen on a car... HAHA


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn...owned haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Im half way finished with the Oreily book.....

There is some good stuff in there that makes Clinton look pretty bad....I didnt know In clintons last year he spent 25 million tax payer dollars in D.C. and got all class sizes down to 14 students only to find out that there drop out and failing rates didnt improve....The same city only a catholic school down the road had about 27 students per class ad had some of the best scores in the city....Tell me that the tax money was spent good...i lend you the book and you can let me hold the Mike Moore one..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Im half way finished with the Oreily book.....
> 
> There is some good stuff in there that makes Clinton look pretty bad....I didnt know In clintons last year he spent 25 million tax payer dollars in D.C. and got all class sizes down to 14 students only to find out that there drop out and failing rates didnt improve....The same city only a catholic school down the road had about 27 students per class ad had some of the best scores in the city....Tell me that the tax money was spent good...i lend you the book and you can let me hold the Mike Moore one..



yea..moore fucked up clinton real bad too...moore hates democrats too it seems


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Edit it was 35 billion not 25 million it was nearly 15,000 per student at most school around the country ouuuuuuch....Were at that catholic school it was 3,500 damn the money was washed....I wanna hold that damn book though


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea, moore calls clinton a republican in a donkey suit.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn hurricane is Screwing the weekend up...


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

well the sentra is no longer gonna be worked on, parts are to few and expensive. and the civic i had to change out the ignition coil and get the correct firing order for the plugs and bam it was as easy as that. i kinda dont wanna mess with the sentra anymore i like the civic, there is soooooooooo much to do to it. and plus its a perfect project and all paid for.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Its ALIVE....


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Bizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzump


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

b15sentra said:


> well the sentra is no longer gonna be worked on, parts are to few and expensive. and the civic i had to change out the ignition coil and get the correct firing order for the plugs and bam it was as easy as that. i kinda dont wanna mess with the sentra anymore i like the civic, there is soooooooooo much to do to it. and plus its a perfect project and all paid for.



thats true, but its a shame that about 16,000 other kids in jax alone feel the exact same way.

if you wanna be original, you gotta pay for it.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

soooo anything new fellaz


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cars getting painted tuesday morning...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Nice...I found a nitrous kit with a gauge and all the lines and shit....never used  for 275


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i hope its a zex kit, or its a kit that has a throttle switch. have some kind of kit that puts more fuel in when your using the nitrous...typical NOS kits wont do that. youde have to buy the switch seperately


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Its a zex kit and it comes with the switch and all...He sent me pictures looks rand new....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Its a zex kit and it comes with the switch and all...He sent me pictures looks rand new....



then do it before someone else does.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Its done as of today...275 shipped... oh and he is selling cheap because he turbod his car and has no use really...ill show you pics later dawggggg


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

not that anyone comes in here besides me and mike, but does anyone know about the car show this weekend???


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

well whats up jax fools. I would give out my celly #. but pervs like....well everyone who knows me would fk with me so if im on aim or yahoo im hit me up thats a direct connect to my celly and Ill give you my number.


so thier that my reply to you sayin no one can get a hold of me.and i would come down but so much construction in jx I cant get around \. stupid southside connecter. and since i dont have the net at home my celly is my only connect . thank you sprint.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

The Kooooopster whats up.....Long time no see were yaa been..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

his ass cant afford no net dawg haha


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

so whats up all 2 of the people on here? well me same ol bullshit, ive been broke for awhile now, so i dont do much. Hey mike you ever get your stromung exhaust on? and whats this i hear you getting some naaaaaawwwwwsss!! thats cool. well fellas you know where to find me at peace out bioitches


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah Nitrous is on the way and the stromung is on....Ready to go to the track in a few weeks...


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Does anybody know a kid who drives a black 95 200sx SE-R. I seen him on 103rd. He has a bodykit with rims and he told he had a turbo but its not in yet.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Does he have white rims??? if so he full of shit about the turbo....if no then no idea..


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

He had rims take looked like Tommy's a.k.a. Tommy Turbo :thumbup:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

nmo idea


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> Does anybody know a kid who drives a black 95 200sx SE-R. I seen him on 103rd. He has a bodykit with rims and he told he had a turbo but its not in yet.


chris with the old ass se-r told me that over 5 people have asked him why the hell i put a big ass wing on my car. he caLLED me and was like "why the hell did you put a wiing on it?" and i said i hadent. he said people have said that there is a black 200sx with turbo, my rims, kit, and WING, and hes acting like a hard ass.

i wanna race him. im on 12 psi now...and i got a bunch of shit brewing... i hope.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

ummmmmm new turbo I hope.. Yeah who cares tommys car is now back to normal. You are not known for a kit anymore....Oh and realllllly who cares.....Ill race him in excatly 7 days...MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAA Oh and tommy seriously when are you gonna get the DP...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> ummmmmm new turbo I hope.. Yeah who cares tommys car is now back to normal. You are not known for a kit anymore....Oh and realllllly who cares.....Ill race him in excatly 7 days...MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAA Oh and tommy seriously when are you gonna get the DP...



m not. the way i see it, i shouldnt just go FORCING more air into the motor to make power. i need to open up the head and clear it out...along with the intake manifold. thats the REAL way to make power...instead of just MAKING the motor make more power by slapping on a bigger turbo


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Burn..........


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Not bigger just one that not at least 12-17 years old....Think about it. Im just saying what 10 other people said this forum..but ehhhhhhhh w/e


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i wont let you down. i know what im doing


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Um DP???


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey guys I cut my shifter (freaking sweet). How did ya'll get the trim too look like ya'll have them.Around the door knob.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> Hey guys I cut my shifter (freaking sweet). How did ya'll get the trim too look like ya'll have them.Around the door knob.



door knob? haha.

all you have to do is take off the existing materical thats on the door. then clean the glue off with goof off or some other kind of high strength cleaner.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

use fire!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOE Gone


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

fire


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

so when do you guys go to the track? and you guys go to pecan park? Cuz im bored and im gonna start taking saturdays off for a while since I have to help my friend shoot a movie .


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Not much, but I down to go when ever.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

soon when the giggle gas comes in.... yeah but anyways what movie ill be in it....


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

its a movie that deals with some of the problems young african americans have to deal with. My scene is the party scene and I help gang rape some girl.. Its a black student art film so ill ask if they want some more people for the party scene.

hey who knows how to fix dents.I backed into a ail box. and anybody have some taillights . my car got fucked up the past couple months.


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

krylonkoopa said:


> my car got fucked up the past couple months and I help gang rape some girl..


What the hell is wrong with you


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

cuz damn dawg what is there better to do man jeez dont act like you dont do it.

"dammit quit editing my shiznit!" Im only doing it as art and shes willing i guess we havent shot that scene.

trying to make me sound evil?


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

I understand


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

check out the new whip

http://www.killsometime.com/Pics/Priceless/images/Priceless8.jpg


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

word i bet the downforce is killer.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn tommy if these two keep up they might take over our postwhore thread....


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

I helped bring postwhoring into ot in nf...Im a o.g dawg. and a sexual tyranasaurus


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah I joined back in the day but took a few bad turns and ended up needing a new name....You know how that is....


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

umm ...no no I dont Ive been the shit since ive signed up.n you can tell by how I rock.

so hows traffic been latley on the interstate


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

shit i dont ever make it that far


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

you scared..........


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Nahhhhhh actualy I have to work sunday when its supposed to hit....Not to mention I work right smack on the beach....ACE is the place....Oh yeah did you all see me in the news paper...HAHAHA My big studly picture is in there of me filling some ladies propane tanks....


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

right I open tommorrow its weak I wish I didnt have to.

hey who can fix dents, who has a extra 95 altima brake master cylinder. and extra tail lights and can help me install my brakes and suspension. It sucks to do that shit alone.
and the only other kids I know who like imports are ricers who debat about air filters and altezzas tails....
and who hook me up with free rim repairs.

hook me up fools a jax area brother


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

i live in j-ville...reppin an 01 sentra SE...with neon underbody and future engine mods in actually near future.....need a place to show off your sentra? go to the place known as SHELL on saturday nights around 9-ish...at corner of ST JOHNS BLUFF RD and ATLANTIC BLVD.....across from craig airfield


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

no.......


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Thats old shit.....We used to go there all the time but not anymore....It gets kinda oild plus to much rice...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

rselah25 said:


> i live in j-ville...reppin an 01 sentra SE...with neon underbody and future engine mods in actually near future.....need a place to show off your sentra? go to the place known as SHELL on saturday nights around 9-ish...at corner of ST JOHNS BLUFF RD and ATLANTIC BLVD.....across from craig airfield


haha...hmmm....me and mike go there all the time...youve prolly seen us before


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

I finally have -1 on my rep! im cool. so who had power go out. I did for 12 hrs I slept on my balcony it was so hot inside.

why dont you guys go to fernandina beach?... oh there aint shit here!


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

hey NOTANOTHERHONDA.....what car do you drive and also what color? ill tell you what i drive...you know..i happen to possibly be goin to SHELL this saturday round 9ish....i have an 01 sentra (new style)...with mesh front grill, LED under body kit, neon tube behind front grille...STREETGLOW vinyl on rear windshield, my car is a gray color, with stock rims and body...so hope to see ya there sometime


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

...... yeah......


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I have seen you there... Yeah for me and krylon man im at 90 you can do better then that..


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

who had tornado come close?


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

anyone know of any other ricey hangout spots besides shell???


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Sonic on tuesday around 9..Thats when some of the real cars come out...The sonic by regency


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

yeah...but i here thats classic cars....i want RICER cars hangouts on saturday nights .....any ideas??????


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Nah thats real fast non ricer imports....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ill be at the shell this weekend for whoever wants to be there and chill...besides mike...i know youll be there

and i forgot where our hotel is...fuck


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

When are ya'll leaving


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

next friday...WHAT WHAT...looky looky matt is almost a 100 post congrats


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

yeh ill prolly be at shell this weekend....i just got my LED underbody kit replaced and itll be up a lighting....also i bought some euro gauges....and maybe have them in by then?!.....but next week i might be goin to shell also, and i bought some new euro clear headlights....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

mike, your sig doesnt make sense....the "president" doesnt write his own speaches...he simply speaks them. his amdministration writes them, as is true with all presidents. so you cant quote bush on something he didnt write. he simply said it.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

ummmmm well yeah it does sir tommy because it would only be a QUOTE if I put QUOTATION marks around it "" .......Plus how do you know this was from a speach???? It could have been something he said during an interview....AHHHHH


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh and The Nitrous is installed and was sprayed today for the 1st time...I must say I am very impressed especially because I had three people in the car...Runs good

Oh and Tommy only 1 week brotha.............................ATL
Oh and I have Tyler's money for the room..He gave it to me the other week...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Oh and Tommy only 1 week brotha.............................ATL
> Oh and I have Tyler's money for the room..He gave it to me the other week...



i think it would be fucked up to YOU AND HIM slit the money for the room. i think i should get half of his money, and you get the other half. why should i have to pay for HALF of the room, and theres 3 kids...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

your not...I gave you 45 tylers giving you 45 thats 90....Oh I know why ...Its because I thought you were rbinging someone...But oh well take it easy brotha Ill give 20 extra so it will be 60 a person...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

steal me something. from your trip


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Mike getting all the ho"s with the NOS
"Hey baby want me to spray it for you.


Do you think you can look at radio one day this week, buddy.


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

hey NUSCHOOL....was that you at BJs tonite in the black 200sx with turbo? ...man thats a killer car...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

No but mine was the other 200 right next to it.....To the left if you are looking at his car....And Matt what is the matter with the Radio?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

rselah25 said:


> hey NUSCHOOL....was that you at BJs tonite in the black 200sx with turbo? ...man thats a killer car...



that was me. but you should have come and said whats up to us. i was lookin for you


----------



## pimpinboi (Jul 12, 2004)

Jax here aslo 92 XE Sentra


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> And Matt what is the matter with the Radio?


Itried to hook up another CD player and I ended up blowing 3 fuses. I replaced them, the dome light works, the horn works, but the CD player won't.

You and tommy going to be at BJ's this week-end


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

pimpinboi said:


> Jax here aslo 92 XE Sentra


Where at bro?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Tommy you get my message....Cant call nobody back?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

hey you guys going to nopi. I might go since its on my bday. so you guys gonna show both days?
and do you guys have im on your cellys


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

shit mine is 904-502-5104 I dont cur....Yeah if you go you will see Tommy and my car right next to each other......STUNTN give us a call and we can meet up


----------



## pimpinboi (Jul 12, 2004)

arl/ns man having sum problems with my car bro trans


SE-Rious Rider said:


> Where at bro?


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

hey NOTANOTHERHONDA....sorry bout not comin up n sayin whats up...i felt intimidated by all those turbos in that section lol...i should be goin this saturday....remember im the only gray nissan sentra..new style kind 00+...i dont have any aftermarket performance yet...b/c my parents are kinda pissd at me right now for puttin stuff on my car....soo maybe around christmas ill be able to hook my car's performance up....right now i only got show...eh...


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey krylonkoopa how much hp you pushing in the pirate ship? What happen to the white horse you had?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey tommy, I went into Velocity trends yestuday to buy a filter and they said in two weeks they will have a dyno set up and its like 35 for two runs...We should all do it..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Hey tommy, I went into Velocity trends yestuday to buy a filter and they said in two weeks they will have a dyno set up and its like 35 for two runs...We should all do it..



haha yea right. you know i hate those fucks. ill go there and watch your shit though


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I just want to go watch to.....it looks bad ass..Ill talk john into doing it..


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh Tommy I ran that Blue Elite Integra today on JTB.....I had his ass in third but right into fourth he pulled not even a half a car...But damn thats the Loudest Honda I have ever heard.. Im gonna ask his brother what he has done


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Fix the radio, Thanks a lot Mike :dumbass:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Oh Tommy I ran that Blue Elite Integra today on JTB.....I had his ass in third but right into fourth he pulled not even a half a car...But damn thats the Loudest Honda I have ever heard.. Im gonna ask his brother what he has done



nice job. oh, and by the way, that kid DAVID that goes to fletcher with the black EX civic that looked liked marcus's was talkin about you, saying you "talk alot of shit"


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah right..They always talk shit...everyday when I go to leave for lunch..I hear wanna race? So im like nahh maybe if it had two cams LOL just fucking around with them...All I know is that when I raced that Maxima...David was like nahh man dont race it. That thing is really fast it beat me....But what ever its all fun...


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

whats all done on it, and how come he's not on the forum.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> whats all done on it, and how come he's not on the forum.



hes got I/H/E...i think. and hes not on the forum cause hes a dumbass and a ricer.


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

So how come Mike didn't blow him out.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> So how come Mike didn't blow him out.



mikes car beat him. thats all that matters. maximas are fast cars. the 1.6 stock isnt. mikes mods made it possible to beat his ass. period.


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

I thought mike said he lost, and if he did wondering how fast a maxima was if it beat mike with all his mods.
Reread it david got beat, correct.


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

100 posts :cheers: :fluffy:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

You got your cars mixed up...I raced a Maxima that some kid drives named Charlie...David is a kid that drives a Civic EX...I beat the Maxima without the spray. We were like dead even. then I sprayed on him the second time from a drop and was beating him bad...and congrats on the number 100 now only like 4 thousand more and you will be near Tommy.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> and congrats on the number 100 now only like 4 thousand more and you will be near Tommy.


5000


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

post whore


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

TheNose247 said:


> post whore



your in the wrong thread


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn Tommy my car broke down again....This time I cant get into gear. No idea whats the matter. My only idea from what I can tell is the clutch cable. The guy who put it in said maybe that or messed up tranny. I know I always say this when it happens but I think i might be saying good bye. I cant afford these stupid problems man. To much shit so if I sell, you want to buy my hood? You are the only one I would sell it to cause you have a stock hood to give me. If I sold it I am getting a 2000-2003 Impreza. Im sick of riding rough and dealing with stupid problems after preoblems.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

your gonna give up your car for a $100 tranny?


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> your gonna give up your car for a $100 tranny?



Think about it Mike. Car payments.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I know I know but think about it its been alot more than 100$....We are talking like 900 for motor. Two clutches flywheel. everything three alternators , new ECU, wirng harnesses, brakes twice, all the mods and shit. Its just been a huge hassle....New car also equals warranty..Im not sure yet


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

new warranty = no mods, or else it gets VOID.


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> I know I know but think about it its been alot more than 100$....We are talking like 900 for motor. Two clutches flywheel. everything three alternators , new ECU, wirng harnesses, brakes twice, all the mods and shit. Its just been a huge hassle....New car also equals warranty..Im not sure yet


Damn that is a lot of shit!
But still you love your nissan.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ive been through...

1 engine 
2 trannies 
3 clutches
2 sets of brakes
6 axles
10 tires
2 starters
2 alternators

and there will be alot more...trust me  haha


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

1 starter= $200
L and R axle=$315
2 stock tires=$40
Driving my car=Priceless


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

oh sorry my bad I ment to say two motors......With Subaru they warranty after maret parts as long as they install and know the part and shit. Tylers soon to be brother in law is the head parts guy at there Subaru dealership....im still not sure seeing I cant even get my car looked at untill Thursday.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

where the fuck you guys get these motors at? i want one or im gonna get a festiva.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> where the fuck you guys get these motors at? i want one or im gonna get a festiva.



i got mine from a junkyard


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

System Price w/resonator Price w/o re Mid Pipe Mid pipe w/o

Can one of ya'll break this down for me, I'm trying to get in on the stromung exhaust GB. Don't really know about resonator and stuff.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

get one with a resonator to avoid riceyness sound


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

mine has the stock one and it is still a tad to ricey so buy there and you will be set


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

just to add to list of replaced parts,two oil dipsticks, two ignition coils,and now im on my 3rd air flow meter, oh and a bad motor mount. just got my air flow meter yesterday and now i need a new cat. but anyways so whats up fellas? hey do any of you guys know anybody with their stock intake from a 2000 and up nissan 1.8? im looking for one. so what has been going on?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

b15sentra said:


> just to add to list of replaced parts,two oil dipsticks, two ignition coils,and now im on my 3rd air flow meter, oh and a bad motor mount. just got my air flow meter yesterday and now i need a new cat. but anyways so whats up fellas? hey do any of you guys know anybody with their stock intake from a 2000 and up nissan 1.8? im looking for one. so what has been going on?



have you looked in the classifieds section?


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah i already looked i didnt see shit, but if you see something let me know so i can get it. hey you dont know anyone that may have one? what about one from the GA16 you think it would fit right?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I thonk it would be worth a try


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

i've seen this on ebay 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7926524870&category=33630&sspagename=WDVW


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

honestly dont waste your money man.....Spend real money and you will get real HP....What I would do is try and find someone who is selling exhaust STROMUNG exhaust on sr20forums.com...I bought min on here...Shit almost everything on here Exhaust, Nitrous, gauges, sold a hood , tommy bought a whole turbo kit


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

do any of you guys got your stock intake?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

cars running again....Bad clucth cable add 70 bucks to my list...Damn they had a GSR in an integra with a t/4 turbonetics turbo and a huge wastegate.....They have some sick ass cars in there..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hell yea. i want a t/4 too. wait, i want to get power BEFORE 5k...thats right.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

HAHA this thing is sick though.....They do good ass work...The owner has a green hatch with a pretty built turbo on an H22....he also was the firast guy to drop the K20 RSX motor in a hatch...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Dave there is a guy on sr20 forums names sr20 boston selling a stock intack box for 40....just helping you out bra


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

but for the sr motor or my motor you think it will fit?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> HAHA this thing is sick though.....They do good ass work...The owner has a green hatch with a pretty built turbo on an H22....he also was the firast guy to drop the K20 RSX motor in a hatch...



who the hell would want to put a k20 INTO a civic...thats like putting the spec v motor in our car...its alot of hype, but cant do shit


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

No its far from a spec V....What makes you say it has no potential...Its a 220hp 2.0 motor in a heavy RSX...They dropped it into a light ass civic hatchback....Those motors unlike the spec v can run 13's with just all motor...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> No its far from a spec V....What makes you say it has no potential...Its a 220hp 2.0 motor in a heavy RSX...They dropped it into a light ass civic hatchback....Those motors unlike the spec v can run 13's with just all motor...



they are similar due to the lack of aftermarket support as far as internals go. they are both fast stock with bolt ons, but internals are limited.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

ehhh screw it whats next for you brotha???


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

so brothas how are the nissans?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

running like champs...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Tommy the DP is $950 brand new on sr20forums..... Check the Group buy out man I see a potato with your name on it...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I found these seats at the place I get my bottle filled Racer Walsh for 300 with sliders and brackets....I sat in them and they feal nice as shit...No need to adjust them...Now the retail on them is 250 per seat plus shipping plus brackets and sliders..These already have everything you need..So what do you guys think should I get them even though they are blue...i think it would look good because its not like I have one color scheme in my car already and these have black on them...So what do you think?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wait for some black ones...im selling mine asap, and getting the all black sparco non reclineables


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I know but these are so puuuuurfect....Sliders and evrything...That means same day instalation...LOL


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

i would wait for black ones or gray ones, the blue is too much.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

just get blacks. the blues are a good deal, but you have an all black theme....dont fuck it up


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Bad news guys guess what............Fucking Johns car got stolen  So if anyone see's it which I doubt you will call da PO PO......Sucks ass man and johnny boy just got his motor and shit and his c/f mirrors.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

FUCK. its gonna turn up...stripped to hell ina few days...FUCK


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

your right burnt to the ground..


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

what kind of car


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

a really nice whit civic hatch....They found it burtn to the ground in OP....Damn it really suck because he easily had 6,000 in a car thats only worth 800


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea man. this civic was nice man...im sure he will come back with something better though


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah he said another hatch with a lip, rims, lowered, and a GSR motor...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

thats b.s man they need to make those optima batteries with the anti-theft disconection devices.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah and people like that should BURN in HELL....*evil laugh* HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHA MUAHAHAHAHHAHAHA MUAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

they will get it in the end. they always do


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Not if Kerry becomes president...LOL j/p tommy dont take that one serious


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha youre an idiot. oh, and i heard sarah was talking shit about my car to some kid with a WRX...not cool


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Thats funny....HAHA you are really taking it serious....The kid asked if his car would beat yours and we both said YES...happy Tommy...I wouldnt call it talking shit


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

DAMN i cant beleive they stole johns car! man that sucks ass. that shit was really nice, well i hope he gets even a better one. with an alarm and kill switch. i hate people like that. like when they stole my lip too...............well life goes on. hey guys my car has been fucking up again, its doing this thing where im cruisin then ill floor it and its like a turbo boost kicks in. its pissing me off, i think its a sensor or something cause i just got a new air flow meter. what do you guys think. also how much will it cost for a new cat conv. i need to get this running top notch. you guys know of a good mechanic shop.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Hell yeah the best and cheapest.....Excel motors off forest Blvd on Beach......Ask for Pheinel.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ill keep my mouth shut


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Drama Drama Drama Drama


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

no drama. im not gonna say shit about it. anyways.......i changed my alternator today. what a bitch


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I know ive done three.....Not by myself though...Where did you get this one?


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm supposed to get a k&n filter to replace to old one that came with the Hotshot CAI, right.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

use steel wool. and it sucks that its gonna get cold soon


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> I'm supposed to get a k&n filter to replace to old one that came with the Hotshot CAI, right.


Dont waste your money on that....30-40 bucks on 1 hp isnt worth it...Save that money and Buy a header or exhaust..


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm thinking about getting a OBX header,but I need help putting it on.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Buy the Top speed header for the sr20 off www.jgycustoms.com its much better then the OBX and it wolnt rust...Its also only 275 shipped I think


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea. fuck obx and pacesetter


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

what up fellas! whats everyone gonna do for halloween?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Trick or treat DUH


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

coool :thumbup: . nah i was saying because they got this ghost tour in st. augustine where they take you in a real haunted building, its about 8 bucks from like 7-10, well if anything different holla


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I know im dressing up as a Pirate ....


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Did ya'll see this on t.v.
http://media.ebaumsworld.com/index.php?e=reporterattacked.wmv


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hahahah thats funny shit


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

HAHA Jax beach YO...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

what a post whore haha. is forum running super slow for anyone else? i cant stand it


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Postwhore I dont even get on this damn thing anymore.....What did you fellaz do this weekend?


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

not a damn thing man. so whats up with everyone?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

well im glad all that college football bs is outta here.


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

spent some time with a good friend of mine.
BEER


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Spent time with a good friend of mine...Jose the evil evil man


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

so uhh mr. mikeyboy whatcha gonna be up to on dec. 9th around 4:30-5:30? its a thursday.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn talk about in the near future... I have no idea Davey Boy


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i hate this forum. its so boring, and the people in tech sections dont know shit


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I only get on now to check this thread and the classifides....Sometimes member rides


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

I still whore. but meh......I went to solid gold saw naked girls!!!! yay


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

is that better than dollhouse?


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

hey mikeyboy its cause i need a ride from the airport at that time and day if thats cool. thats when i get back, oh yeah also im getting the buddyclub2 kit for the civic hell yeah. for 600$. do the girls get butt naked at solid gold?


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

ive been to caesars on university it sucked also ive been to one on phillips i think it was dollhouse it sucked.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i went to dollhouse and a girl put her pussy in my face and a tampon string popped out...seriously


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Solid gold kicks ass. Last time I was there a girl made her ass cheaks bouce one at a time. sweet


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

i cant wait till i go to solid gold!!! i think ill go in dec. hey man how the hell do you post a pic in here can it be a jpg or a bitmap. like i click the the icon but an X is in the pic


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

whats the pic of and buddy club 2 ehhhh.....Painted right??? And oh yeah I think I can hook ye up with a ride yo


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

mike your so computer literate haa


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

thanks brotha...When we gonna chill again cuh?

And did you get to vote for the 1st time?


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah im tryin to get the buddyclub2 its painted but not my color :thumbdwn: anyways shout me a holla dunny. 








GOT MILK?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

solid gold gets all naked. im broke when 
I leave


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Yes i did vote


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

is that the solid gold on atlantic or blanding


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey you guy don't mind if I use some pics of your cars to put on a web site That I have to do for school.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

just dont hate on mine and you can use it haha


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

on blanding.

we should all go to a stripclub.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i can go next weekend anytime


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

im up for it but not until dec. ive been wanting to go.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you kids arent allowed to go. your women hinder your ability to act and think independently hahahha jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjk


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

well fortunately for me in dec i can think and act independently once again, shes moving back home :cheers:


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> you kids arent allowed to go. your women hinder your ability to act and think independently hahahha jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjk



lol work screwed me on pay. so i cant go till i get 2 jobs.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

your girls moving back dave? that sucks man


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

so is davey boy he is leaving us for good...Heading cali....


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

yup but i aint moving there till end of feb. also i can probably get some jdm parts cheaper there. yeah ill be taking the wifey home home from nov 30 to dec 9, my flight gets in on the 9th, so mikey boy im gonna need you to pick me up if it aint a problei get in around 4:30 but i could call you from the airport. so whats up for this weekend you guys can come by just shout me a holla. oh yeah and when i come back project civic will start. :banana:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

ill shout you a holla if you have Halo 2 or GTA


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

waiting for tony hawk underground 2...


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

That games rocks, beat it in like a week.


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

i played halo 2 its alright, i also played gta san andreas it was tight i might get that also the new mortal kombat was pretty good.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

if you get halo 2 call me I have some extra contolers ill kick some ass....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ill challenge anyone...anyone in tony hawk....anyone...bitches haha


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

in underground 2? i whoop on that ass.......yes sir. hey you guys know need for speed underground 2 came out today. i got get that one. the first one was tizight biaaaaaatch


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

damn guess what happened to my civic? ...............my wifey crashed it.. :balls: but its ok it will be back up and even stronger. just the front got smashed.


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ill challenge anyone...anyone in tony hawk....anyone...bitches haha


I'll blow you out in that game, if not me my brother will, he's bad ass.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Is Andrea alright...She drove???


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

tony hawk 4. ill beat dat ass son...

i hope andres ok dave!


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> tony hawk 4. ill beat dat ass son...
> 
> i hope andres ok dave!


Man I've been playing since the 1st ome came, and even before that I was kick ass in Sk8 or die.(You do remember Sk8 or Die, Right)

YEA dave I hope everything is stright.


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah she is alright nothing happened to her just the civic  . does anybody know of a welding shop.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Jacksonville is the home of Tulsa Welding school so I would think there are a few....


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh and Underground 2 came out...I have already heard it is SICK...You can drive around the city and keep more than one car in your garage...More to do then the last one...


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

b15sentra said:


> yeah she is alright nothing happened to her just the civic  . does anybody know of a welding shop.


Its a sign from above to stop driving honda's and come back to nissan. :thumbup:


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

nfsu2 is pretty tight i played it yesterday. i still have my nissan its doing alright i finally got a real cold air intake for it. comes in tomorrow


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

*Look who crawled out of the darkness...*

Glad my thread has lasted so long, thats pretty cool. 

My car is under the knife again.

Its getting rebuilt for the 3rd or 4th time this most recent time for the rebuild it had around 8k miles on it since beginning of Feb. when I got it back. It started tapping around the end of July, come to find out the one of the clyinder walls were egged from over heating and low oil pressure again due to some seals that were installed wrong.

I went over there yesterday and I'm glad to stay that its back together again and the motor is going in this weekend I think. This time new block, another crank 3rd one, 2nd timing chain set, and another piston. So maybe this time now that it was my mech. and his partner instead of some of the guys that worked for him in the past, it might just run right I hope. 

I will call you guys (Tommy and Mike) plus post on here once its all good again.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

He is ALIVE!!!!!!


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

When the next time anybody going to the track? I tink I want to run one time.


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> When the next time anybody going to the track? I tink I want to run one time.


Tues. night test and tune...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im comin down wednesday and stayin till monday if anyyone wants to chill


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

^Nah, not with your ass... HAHA but we should all get together and do something... Its been awhile...


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

What about something on Saturday. I would say solid gold but I on a college budget. No money = No boobs in my face.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha you got that girl of yours...she'll put them in your face for free...lucky ass


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

:topic:



NotAnotherHonda said:


> there goes the environment...there goes our social security....there goes our healthcare....there goes more soldiers lives....there goes innocent iraqis lives....there goes a womans right to choose....there goes our economy....there goes more american jobs...there goes our education system...there goes gay rights...



Ehh Emm.............. Gay rights. fluffy: ) Dude come on.

So, you support this? :kiss: or :banhump: <<<<<< Not women.


Dude innless your hiding your true side ( :tmi: ) then I just don't know......


I mean I'm not a homophobic or whatever I just don't think they should marry.






AND NOW BACK TO ARE REGULAR SCHEDULED BROADCASTING


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> haha you got that girl of yours...she'll put them in your face for free...lucky ass


This is true and I love her for that.
But she doesn't have a pole. :fluffpol:


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

TH... said:


> Tues. night test and tune...


What this?


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> What this?


Basically you can run your car alot more, not as many people are there. Mainly pro drag cars like 6secs and 7sec some lower. But you still can race anything, the real down fall is that it costs 15$ race and 8$ to watch but its worth it.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Dude TH dont get Tommy started its an endless battle...Tommy and I both understand where we both stand and thats it.....Dont make this into another Jax political battle..:0


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Dude TH dont get Tommy started its an endless battle...Tommy and I both understand where we both stand and thats it.....Dont make this into another Jax political battle..:0


I guess this was already brought up then.... Ok I just was saying it more as a joke I guess, I was'nt really trying to start a debate.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea dont try me in politcal shit


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yea dont try me in politcal shit


Take it easy there cowboy....


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

New topic... I wanna get the 1000th post on my thread, hahahha help me get there!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i never said shit about gays getting married by the way. i just said they should have equal rights. NOW change the subject


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> NOW change the subject


Already did, look only 125 more posts to go!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

come on baby! go!!!


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> come on baby! go!!!


:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:

Ut Oh Moon walking backwards to 1000th post....


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

:fluffy:


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

TH... said:


> :fluffy:


:fluffy:


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

TH... said:


> :fluffy:


:fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

TH... said:


> :fluffy: :fluffy:


:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

TH... said:


> :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

TH... said:


> :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

TH... said:


> :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

TH... said:


> :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

stop it!
so whats up.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cant wait till wednesday so i can get the hell home man.


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Can't wait to eat.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

eat what? pervert haha


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

well shit i got 2 jobs going and i hope to start ITT tech next weds. i got a 2nd job to get a new car. I plan on a rx7 or a z32tt hopfully.

well i have all next week off anything going on at pecan park.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ide def. get a rx7


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

I like the older rx7s but i so want a z32tt or maybe a 280zxt


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

z32s are heavy as shit. ide get a 93ish rx7...sexyyyy


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

buy a civic...


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey!! aint nothin wrong with a civic, :woowoo: there good beater cars


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> eat what? pervert haha



The wetter the better




krylonkoopa said:


> well shit i got 2 jobs going and i hope to start ITT tech next weds. i got a 2nd job to get a new car. I plan on a rx7 or a z32tt hopfully.
> 
> well i have all next week off anything going on at pecan park.


I almost left fccj to start going there, so let me know how you let. A friend of mine was taking some CAD classes out and said it was cool.

I say we all meet up this weekend at the track or wherever.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> buy a civic...



haha he said he wanted to go fast, prolly without spending 2634826392 dollars


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> z32s are heavy as shit. ide get a 93ish rx7...sexyyyy


ya i wish i had 12k a 1990 is about 6k.

I found a 85 gts corolla 2400. im gonna look into that. so I can have 2 cars


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

some girl had a dog in the car and i was turning right from chapel onto call, and she was turning left from call onto chapel. she hit me, apologized up and down, and said she has a warrant out for her, and she said shede pay out of pocket. i was like..."umm ok?" so i took her info and plate numbers, and came home...

now her boyfriend comes over (who wasnt in the car) and says that she said we were both moving into EACH OTHERS lanes and that it was both our faults, and she only apologized cause she was nervous. im about to call the cops and let her explain herself. the accident pics speak for themself i think...i hope.

broken bumper core, bent FMIC fins (feels a lil sluggish at low rpms...maybe a leak???), broken lights and brackets, shredded bumper, folded fender...

if this lady fucks me over...umm...wow. there will be hell to pay. i know where she lives thank god. i already checked to make sure it was real.

oh, and the number she gave me for the phone was fake.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

nah man get the cops say her b/f threatened you dont give her a chance any real person with a warrant turns themself in. they are gonna fuck you over!!!!!!
im serious dont second guess it. you will get fucked


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Beat down the boyfriend and get your moneyfrom that chick.



P.S. That sucks just got back into town and BAM


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

we got it all cleared up. almost. turns out she gave me a fake name and number and everything. the only way they got her was cause i got her plate. anyways, they gave her a ticket for leaving the scene of an accident. she now has to go to court and reimburse me for everything that im gonna have to pay for out of pocket. im getting it done by ELITE now, just cause she fucked me over so bad. im gonna make her pay for this shit


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Sell the turbo kit... Nah j/p glad evrything is alright and you will get it straight...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh and now your intercooler will be fixed perfectly straight...Do you need a new bumper..


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

see what I said she tried to fuck you (not in a good way) sweet get the best shit imported overnight from japan.
hay anyone wanna give me stock tail lights.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Oh and now your intercooler will be fixed perfectly straight...Do you need a new bumper..



yes. i also need a new fender and corner


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i got corners stock and clear not crystal clear.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i might need to buy those if this bitch doesnt come through


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

ill trade for tail lights


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

90 left and counting.... Oh and good luck with your car Tommy.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks. i think im gonna go to the junkyard tomorrow, if mike wants to come


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

We did and no luck..Oh but a nice SE-R was there..to bad there was nothing on it..Oh and tommy check out the GA16det turbo kit for sale on the classifides...I told him im interested i wanna see his picks..Its mainly custom..


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

well does any one have stock tailights i can get?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

No sir, I sure dont...Wouldnt recommend going to the junk yard to get them either they wanted 25 for one corner yesturday....


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i can trade corners for taillights


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

sorry to hear about the car but altleast it aint that bad, and i hope she has to pay for giving you fake info, im glad you called the cops on that hoe. i would have called the cops right after her ****** boyfriend showed up. well hopefully everything turns out good, and hopefully by the 15th my car should look decent.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks davie boy. yea, i did call the cops right after her ghetto ass BF left...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

so no xtra tailights. wh0 want corners


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

man do any of you guys know of a good body shop where i can fix my civic, i need the front frame fixed and it needs to be inexpensive.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

prolly best to go to several body shops around town and ask...starting with sprayglo, maace, ect.


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> prolly best to go to several body shops around town and ask...starting with sprayglo, maace, ect.


I think Spray Glo shut down


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Tommy just got his done at spray glizzzzzo...Im about to go there and get the hood and side painted...


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Tommy just got his done at spray glizzzzzo...Im about to go there and get the hood and side painted...


Is their more then one location? I was up at Velocity Trends new location over on Atlantic If I'm not mistaken it was right next door but they shut it down when the landlord sold the property. Right across from TK proformance.

??? Where did you get your work done at Tommy?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

At that one about a month ago...I was in there about three weeks ago they were still open....Weird??  oh well


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh yeah and Tommy I beat Tony Hawk Underground 2 today.... Only three days to beat it...


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

74 more..... :banana:


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

hey ive been going to itt tech 1 week awsome so far. instructors are really good. 

i recomend it expensive tho. instead of a 300zx i might have to settle for a 85 corolla gts.


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

Testing to make sure I'm not banned....


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Why? ........


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Why? ........


All's well, I just couldn't understand why I couldn't respond to my post ( http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=773501#post773501 ) But I Finally figured out why. They relocated my post to off-topic and I couldn't access it to post any replies but then I realized that you had to join the off topic area before you could post anything.

The post on how I found the off-topic area.
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=773454#post773454

Funny shit none the less... I was so 

But now.... I'm :jump: ing for joy.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you and your damn smilies travis haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Go to school.....


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

krylonkoopa said:


> so no xtra tailights. wh0 want corners



Do you still have the clear ones? How much?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I have one clear corner if that helps..


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> Do you still have the clear ones? How much?


tail lights stock. or a slide hammer.

p.s I have eibach prokits agx struts a m.e front strut bar. complete nx2000 brakes rotors loaded calipers and steel brake lines. m.e rear mounts. koni bumpstops. all new unused in box.
might be selling if i get the corolla gts.


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> complete nx2000 brakes rotors loaded calipers and steel brake lines.


What car do you have krylon?

Do you have the rear also?

Does the NX2000 brakes fit the B14? I know they fit a B13.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

b14 sentra. just the fronts but if i get the cash for the hachi roku ill sell m and the jax folks got dibs.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I need the springs and struts bad. Tell me a price and I will buy them... I will also drive to get them from you...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

TH... said:


> What car do you have krylon?
> 
> Do you have the rear also?
> 
> Does the NX2000 brakes fit the B14? I know they fit a B13.


Yes they do fit the B14...Not the rears though you have to buy the disc kit off of JGYcustoms or fastbreaks...


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

:banana: Guys, I got my car back finally!!! :fluffy: 

Its running great so far, we figured out what was wrong with it as far as the problem I was having from before (besides the motor problems). I had to buy a new-used distributor today, once that goes on its just breakin the motor in and it should be running good for awhile I hope.


----------



## NX2000OWNER (Aug 17, 2004)

*live by jax*

hi guys im amanda i live by jax in middleburg....i have a car for sale 1992 nx2000 if anyone is interested motor runs strong it needs vaccum hoses finished and it will be ready 2 go if anyone wants to come look at her e mail me at [email protected]...i have pics to and its an automatic with sr20de engine i will take 700$ obo or 500$ and trade for cd player or something like that let me know what you got! hehehe


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

So Koopa how about those struts and springs??? 

Yes and good for you TH.. glad you fianlly got that beast back


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

NX2000OWNER said:


> hi guys im amanda i live by jax in middleburg....i have a car for sale 1992 nx2000



..................... :waving: ..........................
Guys, I already went to the car and got dibs.

.......................  .................................


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

You get your car back and running and now you are going to swap an sr20?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

you hit it?


----------



## NX2000OWNER (Aug 17, 2004)

*hahahaha*



TH... said:


> ..................... :waving: ..........................
> Guys, I already went to the car and got dibs.
> 
> .......................  .................................


lol....its his new baby


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

haha little koopa


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

NX2000OWNER said:


> lol....its his new baby


..................  ................


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

Mike looky looky what I found out...

Avatars

You need to be a senior member of 6+ months membership and have 100+ posts in order to have custom avatar privileges.


So heres the 94th.

Sorry guys but I gotta get to 100 really quick.


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

TH... said:


> So heres the 94th.
> 
> Sorry guys but I gotta get to 100 really quick.


95th....................


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

TH... said:


> 95th....................


96th........................


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

TH... said:


> 96th........................


97th......................


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

TH... said:


> 97th......................


98th...................... Almost there....

P.S. I never go to bed untill hella late for some reason.

P.S.S. Gotta kill time because the 60sec rule.


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

99th..................... Woot woot....... damn 60 secs is annoying


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

I made it Hooooray...........


100


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

Alright nothing happend still can't change avatar.... trying one more last time after this I'm giving it 24hrs.


----------



## NX2000OWNER (Aug 17, 2004)

*cute*

lol that was cute.......now im gonna have 2 get another nissan after the first


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you guys only have a 60 second rule? those fuckers put a* 600 SECOND* rule on mine. what cocks


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

track hermit rocks the cheat. in his avatar.

you know what sucks i couldnt get a 5k loan. they offered a 500$ loan, so any one wanna be a cosigner?


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> track hermit rocks the cheat. in his avatar.


Fuck yeah, the Cheat Rocks...... ( Meeeeaap ).....
www.homestarrunner.com for the unknowing.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hey mike, im done with that book. it was ridiculous, but im glad i finally read it. so get my book out and get ready to trade back w me


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Gotcha brotha...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

its spelled EMINEM...and i think he is political because he's angry about the state of our country.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Thats great...He sucks anyways we are all tired of hearing about his bad life with no dad and a shitty mom...So now he moves on to trying to be political...Whats next hes running for President?  but w/e he is EMINEM so he can do it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hahaha you know you listen to his ass. and all of a sudden he says something you dont like and are all "ahhh he's this and that..." haha. and yes, that song prolly was done just for ratings and shit. if you want real political shit, listen to NOFX...


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

So I order some basic stuff online yesterday at like 12 noon. Like new cap, rotor, O2 sensor, fuel filter well how about 3:30pm next day (today) its already here on basic shipping from UPS I was like WTF hell yeah.... so anyways thats all I had to say. Oh and heres the place I got it from.

www.thepartsbin.com


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks i need some corners dammit. might check them out


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> thanks i need some corners dammit. might check them out


 Different company, deals mainly with body parts.

200sx Corners and headlights.... Really cheap and brand new.
http://www.carpartswholesale.com/cpw/index.html?cat=10&year=1996&make=NISSAN&model=200SX


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea i always look on that site. thats where im getting it from. im getting my whole front end for $204.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

and by the way, im intown for 3 weeks, so i wanna go to sonics this tuesday. SO TRY TO COME OUT..mike, travis, zach, whoever, peace playaaaaaaaaaaz


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

eh.......Em lover


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bitch youve always listened to him too...now that he came out against bush, your like "damn...i hate him" or some shit haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

MANNNNNNN w/e when are we gonna chilllllllllllllll...LOL


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ill be at my house all day tomorrow if you wanna stop by after school....or we can chill on tuesday night for sure


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Tuesday all yall ****** need to be up at the Sonic....It will be mad tight Yo....


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Tuesday all yall ****** need to be up at the Sonic....It will be mad tight Yo....


I'll be there... 8ish


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i dunno if im gonna go man. its suppose to freeze tonight


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

BURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR just checked its 41 outside


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> BURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR just checked its 41 outside


I went. It was cold. Everyone was cold. The parking lot was still full just not for long. I said this a couple of times to my friends who got there at different times ( Once your nose and ears go numb, its not so bad). Most people just sat in there cars with the heaters on.

Anyways, my car was running good it loves the cold air.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i know. if only my car had all the kinks worked out, i might be able to enjoy going a lil bit faster in the winter...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

you just posted that so I could see that whack ass avatar....lol but yeah I think my switch for the Nitrous is dead i need another one...So no fun for me right now either..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you idiot. if you change your avatar, it changes all your posts avatars, so youde have seen it anyways haha. 

but anyways, didnt you say you were gettin black corners for xmas? if so, ill buy your orange ones. i need corners


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Im not sure...if i do you can just have them.....But bitch you still owe me for the last headlights...LOL I think im gonna end up getting my car repainted..the guys at maaco said it was gonna cost about the same...i tryed three places for the dent and hood to get fixed...Lets see ummm $655, $800, $275 without painting hood....Maaco said 450 to paint the entire car and fix the dent...So thats what im doing I think because he said spot painting is really expensive....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn man. that sucks. im sorry. its not that bad at all...i thought. i do owe you guys money. i havent forgot, dont worry.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dammit man. last night, someone hit my car again and left. thank god it was the same fender that already needs to be replaced. this time, they also got like a thumbnail amount of paint off the hood that needs to be repainted. oh well. i hope insurance gets it. ill get new grille too, as im gonna say the clips broke off this one.


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Im not sure...if i do you can just have them.....But bitch you still owe me for the last headlights...LOL I think im gonna end up getting my car repainted..the guys at maaco said it was gonna cost about the same...i tryed three places for the dent and hood to get fixed...Lets see ummm $655, $800, $275 without painting hood....Maaco said 450 to paint the entire car and fix the dent...So thats what im doing I think because he said spot painting is really expensive....



I know a good spot painter from when I was working at BMW. I need to see how bad it is to give you a idea of what I'd would cost.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Fuck it im just gonna get that entire thing repainted.....maybe get the antenna shaved off and some other shit...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you got the stock hood on yet mike? if not, wait till then of course


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yup sho do


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hell yea im gettin eyebrows i think


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

100 shipped cant beat that...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

from who? syndicate?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Check the group buys brotha....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

shit. i will thanks


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

So what did you fuckers get for CHRISTmas lol..... Got Need 4 Speed 2 bitches and some $$$$.....Oh and some other little shit..


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> So what did you fuckers get for CHRISTmas lol..... Got Need 4 Speed 2 bitches and some $$$$.....Oh and some other little shit..


 My uncle got me a red pcv pipe filled with quarters. It was 2.5 ft long and is at least a 100$ worth..


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

ahh yeah 3 left to go


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

2 more bishes!


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

moon walking backwards 1 left!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

WHAT..... WHAT..... WHAT????????? YEAH......... YEAH.......... OKAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

got $, mgs3, AND clothes


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

skates...more shit. tony hawk underground 2...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

^ BEAT IT......Rookie..

Oh and can you find BigFoot....? lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ill challenge your ass to a 2 player game son...oh, and did you get corners? pleeeease say yes


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I might be ordering them i havnt bought them yet....Sorry  Not sure if I am though because my belts are getting really bad, need a new shifter, supension shit, tires are going bald, and that bitch ass dent. Just alot of shit i need to do here really soon.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh I got some silverstars for free.. yeah nice and bright


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i understand. i might just try other junkyards


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah I got a B&M short shifter today $100 at velocity fuckers...Nice though it comes with a shift knob and its adjustable....Getting the pulley this weekend. they have the pulley for our car for $200.


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey im in Jax ill come too.


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

Tommy do u know anyone with a Sr20 Coolent sensor? pretty much all i need that and some axels for my swap..


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey not another honda can i come to your nissan meeting?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

primed b13- look on sr20forum. theres a guy there in classifieds (daveracer) thats selling everything from his se-r. he might still have it.

b13 se-r- its not my meeting. we are just a bunch of friends who like to sit on our ass and act like we know something about cars. so, sure you can come! haha we are gonna be at sonic on tuesday night at around 830 if its not too cold


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

I got corners if you want. i just want your soul.

ha nuskool I got a gangsta dent I just pulled out sanded it and slaped bondo over it until i can get to it again. man I bet its gonna be there forever.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i want your driver side corner..pleeeeeeeeeeaseeeeeee

wait i need both corners, as long as they are OEM.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i want your driver side corner..pleeeeeeeeeeaseeeeeee
> 
> wait i need both corners, as long as they are OEM.



well i have the clear and Oem not the crystal clear just the oem clear.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah probly will especially since the little bitch just got painted....It will be done in about a month or two I think..Yaaaaaaaaa for Tax returns


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> well i have the clear and Oem not the crystal clear just the oem clear.



all i want is oem clear


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey Tommy Ill try to come out to Sonic tuesday which is today at 8:30 but i think i have to work so do you think you will be meeting on saturday too?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

saturday is full of nothing but ricers and neon/body kits, but i think i might come out of some of yall do too


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn man I have to get new front tires...One of my front bald ass tires have a big gash in it....

The shifter feals great though I like it alot....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

less shifter, more turbo save up


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

Sonic night was a crazy night... go look how I got 8081k rpms out of a GA.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=795784#post795784


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hell yea trav-o


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

hey tommy let me know if you are gonna come out on saturday night. I get off of work at 10:00 so im gonna try to go out. Do any of you know a guy named Steve Austin? (not the wrestler)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ill be out there saturday...as long as its not too cold


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

hmmm seems not much nissan at sonic tues seen a blue b13 and nuskool thought there would be a bit more than that...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i would have gone but i forgot haha..


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

that blue b13 was TH... Yeah it was lame...


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> that blue b13 was TH... Yeah it was lame...


My blue b13 is not lame....

:loser: You didn't even stay!!!! Man when are we all going to show again?


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

blue b13 was clean, needs to be lower tho, was gonna try and race nuskool but remembered his car was faster than mine so i raced a prelude and some 4 door honda...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I raced that prelude and that neon...I also won.. but kind of cheated with the Nitrous


----------



## TopEndKane (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey I'm from Jax, FL. I just bought an '87 300zx non-turbo and I also have an 03 tiburon. See everyone around.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

just wanted to boost my pc+1. plus my nice fat bondo spots own you all.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nah...*my* avatar owns you all


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

BUMP.... :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thats what i was gonna do


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

Tommy was someone Driving ur car? seen him stuck in traffic at fletcher he reved at me heard him spool and it dident look like you


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Its this kid Jasons...Look on www.sr20forum.com under member rides...You will see it...Its almost NA with greddy exhaust and an intake


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

jason doesnt rev at kids though...neither do i


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i dont rev, but i do bump


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

ok it was a half rev enough for me to hear his turbo


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Who else has a turbo besides turbo tommy. Inless its that guy I was talking a a while back with the black 200sx, who said he had the turbo and stuff at home but hasn't put it in yet.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

It isnt turbo its got an intake and exhaust....But there are a few turbo sentra/ 200sx in jax....Matt and that guy with the purple sentra...I have also seen a guy at the beach with a teal 200sx with a gtir motor...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

suuuure ya have....gti-r my ass....

matts car still doesnt run right
theres steves maroon sentra that hes trying to see so he can buy a truck.
uhhh...who else


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Jermy or jason teal 200sx.....

Matts car does run some other kid drives it..The kid that used to have the red old b13 se-r bought it from him....


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

Anyone have a spare b13 1.6 head i could buy?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i will in 3 weeks. ill give it to you


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i want the auto tranny.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

^^^ huh? what do you mean? and why would you want one? haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

So he can say Downshifting is cheating..


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

shh...
actually my tranny is giving me problems now.
wont go into gear. press the brake but button wont go down to put it in gear. Im so broke i cant afford it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hmm..i guess youll have to buy a used on off sr20forums or some shit. last option is go to a junkyard


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

give me your tranny......


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha watch out now...5 speeds are for big boys...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

so what tommy. I can drive a stick but havent for so long. and I had a problem when I used to smoke pot I would forget to shift.....

I know I so should of got the crx(5spd)0 instead of the sentra(at). I could of had a body kit and altezzas.
and I should of kept the 240sx. I bought that for 500$ but the tranny was in the back seat. I sold it for 600
any ways i was surfing the hotshot site and saw that the turbo kit is more than 4k!!
used to be a little more than 2k.
Damn could pay for a swap for that.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

f*ck hotshot. period.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Do it custom Like ME...


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

Random thought.

I wish I had a turbo on my 1.6.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Do it custom Like ME...



you mean "do it like im GOING to do"...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Bitch you know what I mean..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hahahah that bitch was not needed.  

i might go to the junkyard tomorrow (sunday)...ill call you and see if you wanna go.

edit- if anyone else wants to go/meet me, let me know.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Tomorrow is header removal...You helping? Travis you want to buy my Hotshot Header?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

might be able to depending on time


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Early brotha like ummmm 11:00 lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i got dr's appt at 1130....call me around 12 if you want...or ill call you


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey Tommy its Chris (white SE-R) see if you know anyone who wants an SR swap. i am having electrical problems with my car so im going to sell everything but MAF, and ECU. The motor and tranny are perfect and axles are still new.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

how much you wanna get rid of the tranny motor, axles for...what about mounts? radiator?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I would ask 22,000 lol


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

Sonic tonight anyone?? lets say 9-9:30ish


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

High 20's tonight..LOL BURRRRRR 

oh yeah Travis you still want that header?


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> High 20's tonight..LOL BURRRRRR
> 
> oh yeah Travis you still want that header?


 Oh yeah.... I'd love to have it but I have no money for it... The pacesetter will just have to work for awhile... Sometimes I think maybe my motor could be great all motor if it just ran right...

If anyone wants my JDM tranny I'll sell it but it needs to be rebuilt... 4.167 final drive gearing...


Pssh.. that cold... wear a jacket... koopa I think might come...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ide come if i was in town..wait. no i wouldnt. its too cold anyways haha


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

Anyone gonna be at Bj's Saturday?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

not me. i wont be there for 2 weeks...and by that time my car will be DONE


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

hey tommy i have mounts too but radiator is from a 1.6 cuz i blew up my other one. i dont know how much i should sell all that stuff for. What do you think? I am also thinking bout selling my headlights and clearcorners too. And i have a 2 1/4 catback for a B13 Sentra too.


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

what all do ya'll do up at BJ's. Who all goes up there.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

TH... said:


> Sonic tonight anyone?? lets say 9-9:30ish


I went didnt see any one i reconized. I even asked ppl they looked at me funny and said no. I saw a sweet red supra. and the domestics that wernt rice were cool.

My pos car was there with its bondo spots and steelies. I so should of had altezzas on I might of fit in. but i left after 930 when i got there b4 9. since i got off class early.....

travis is gay...j/k. i only seen a 240 and a b15.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

its cause they knew you were a republican and ditched your ass haha


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> its cause they knew you were a republican and ditched your ass haha


I look so republican.....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i take it back.....THATS the reason no one talked to you hahahahhaha


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

anybody hitting up BJs on saturday night? i am....


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Depends on the weather..


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

weres bjs? does shit go on at Peacan park ever on midnight drag.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah it was every saturday but I think it is every other saturday...Bj's is over near the Jax beach on atlantic and kearnan...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bj's = rice city


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

I heard that pecan park is closed for the season.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Last week when I went tommy it wasnt that bad....You havnt been in a while it might have changed..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i wanted to go last week bitch. anyways, we can all go the next time i come home in a week


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I only went for about 10 minutes to meet some body but while I was there I saw a few evos and some Jinsokuksuskzzz cars..LOL


----------



## BadBoy91 (Jan 21, 2005)

wuz up, i used to run Jax raceways in my white 91 SE-R, i lived in Brunswick ga , but now im in pensacola. yall know any catz in the scene around these parts?


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

So Tommy what do you think i should sell all that shit for? I have 2 SR20DE's also with 4 ECU's(3 JDM, 2 American 92 G20)and 2 Wire harnesses


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

BadBoy91 said:


> wuz up, i used to run Jax raceways in my white 91 SE-R, i lived in Brunswick ga , but now im in pensacola. yall know any catz in the scene around these parts?


Nope...If that helps..

Did you have a big wing on the white b13? If so i have seen you run there before...


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

BJ's may = rice city....but its kinda entertaining....especially when fights are about to break out lol...yea if any-yall go, look for me in my gray 2001 Nissan sentra se, with front mesh grille insert.....tomorrow im finishing my soundsystem with installing the rockford punch component system


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chris- sell those motors on sr20forum.com


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

ok ill post them up there but how much should i sell them for? I used to have a black wing on it when my car had a silver hood and a black trunk.


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

hey nuskool, you know who i am. i have talked to you before at BJ's and at shell with tommy.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah i see you up at fletcher alot


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

youll notice chris...he's the only one with scared up/dirty ass hands, unwashed tshirts, and will race anyone, even if its a minivan hahaha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh we all know chris....This Man spends more time on first street then he does in his own house..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cause his parents dont wany his ugly ass hahahaha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

we are talking all this shit like he ever gets on this forum....LOL


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nuskool u prolly see me at fletcher alot B13 SE-R never leaves his damn house tryin to get his damn car to work, yah how much for ur zex kit? ill give u like 250


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

Anyone know a guy with a black NX, black rims? seen him at bj's last nite was clean as hell


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah ive seen it it is nice......I will sell you the kit for $300...Call me at 904-502-5104 if you have some questions about it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

$300 is a good deal chrsi. dont be a cheap ass


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

dude thats marcus thats always at fletcher not me. My car hasnt ran in 3 months. Marcus is the one that wants the nitrous, not me Tommy. Get it straight!


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

yea and i havent been to first street in like 6 months


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

they are selling b13 ser ecu's all day over on sr20forums.com if you need one by the way


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

yeah im teh one with the slow b13 faster than chris tho he runs 9.8 - 9.9 anyone wana know what i run? :crazy:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

um...9.6? any faster and ill need to see slips


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Someone buy my Header and Nitrous or find someone who wants it....It would be appriciated...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

people want to go fast but dont wanna spend over $100 to do it...you should know that mike


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

no 10.4 ill only beat him cuz his car doesn't move lol 9.6 maybe with some jwt cams and headwork/spray


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Thats what I ran with the intake, header, and a muffler, full interior and stereo....I never got to run my car when it was gutted, Stromung, ACT, Fidanza, and nitorus...It would have been cool to see though...


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey tommy i registered an SR20Forum yesterday and it wont let me do anything for 3 days so i have to wait.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cool...you can still look at all the shit for sale though


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

yea but i cant reply to anything yet but i found a guy who has the ECU i need but i cant get him to tell me how much he wants for it. i keep asking him how much he wants for it but he wont answer me. he just talks about other shit. its pissing me off!! but he also has some carbon fiber cluster gauges with the SE-R letters on them. those are bad ass ive never seen them before.


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

How much was ur ACT clutch?, Btw guys we should really start a club, that would be cool


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my ACT clutch was $275 i think from JGY good deal


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

Marcus wants to start a club. wow what a thought


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hey chris...

i might be interested in those axles, and some other shit if you are still selling


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> Someone buy my Header and Nitrous or find someone who wants it....It would be appriciated...


DAMN why don't you have SE-R,lol. Don't matter anyways I need a new tire and brakes.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

^fuck that no you dont you need nitrous..LOL

Oh shit late for work GTG


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey tommy,
Make me an offer thats REASONABLE and i will probably sell. Im trying to get this ECU from this dude before i sell my car because i think that will fix it. I have replaced everything else under the hood. (MAF,O2,TPS,Distributor,Cap,Rotor,Button,Plugs,Wires,AAC valve,Harness,Cams,Injectors,Knock sensor, Re-timed the engine, and i even checked all my valves) am i missing anything?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

axles from auto zone are $150 for each, so like.....$150 for both is prolly what i can get


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Nuskool said:
 

> ^fuck that no you dont you need nitrous..LOL
> 
> Oh shit late for work GTG


Talking about the header BITCH, now get ......... wait you should be off by now.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hey matt
let me get some mounts off your car! ill pay you $100  haha


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

Tommy, why do you need axles? are you putting an SR20 in your car? As soon as i try this kids ECU ill let you know,if the ECU dont work then im gonna part out my car


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chris. i need your motor and tranny. lets make a deal, as long as you pass a compression test...


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

Ive got a compression gauge here at my house whenever you wanna come by. Why do you want it? What kind of a deal?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im doing the swap, with another custom turbo kit. you'll see...but yea, i wanna check out that motor in detail this weekend, cause im getting an OBD2 wiring harness and ecu and i dunno if a lowport de OBD1 will work...ill find out and let you know


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

i have a brand new harness if you want it. What are you doing with your motor and shit?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

He is turboing the SR20 and I am buying all of his turbo shit..


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

oh ok now it all makes sense........ do you know how to tell the difference between a lowport and a highport SR20?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

High-port - throttle body sits below the injectors 

Low-port - throttle body sits above the injectors 

91-93 SE-Rs, 91-93 NX2000s and 90-93 G20s had high-ports, while '94 and above SE-Rs and G20s had low-ports.

So in other words you have a HIGH PORT..


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

thanks thats what i thought but people kept telling me i had a lowport. so i have 2 high port SR20's in my garage now, what should i do with them?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Well hold on what year is your se-r? I assumed it was 93 or less...If it is a 94 then it is lowport... 

Do both motors run? 
How many miles?
Tranny?
What else? I know Tommy needs some shit for his..


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

It is a 92 and the JDM motor has about 75-78k and the american one has about 70k on it when we pulled it out of another SE-R.all i have on that motor is the engine,no transor throttle body. Primered B13 stole the throttle body 2 weeks ago. I have a harness for both motors though. and ECU's that need to be tuned,(3 JDM,1USDM). I have a shit load of parts at my house. Even a full turbo kit with a garrett turbo from a thunderbird turbo coupe and a stock talon turbo( just the turbo)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chris- im buying one of your motors perhaps, if this deal doesnt come through that i got already. call my phone before saturday and ill come over and take a look at them


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

dude you never answer your phone. I tried to call you today and you didnt answer. But what time should i call you and when?


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

mike what size shot did u run on ur car?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Primeredb13 said:


> mike what size shot did u run on ur car?


is yours an se-r?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I ran a 55 and 65 shot but to be honest I think it felt better with the 55 on...It ran smoother..


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

no tommy his is a 1.6 for now what kind of deal are you working on right now?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

motor and tanny for $300 from a guy i know. harness, ecu, axles, and mounts for $200 what an idiot huh? haha


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

if you want i will give you EVERYTHING i have for 8. I have 2 engines brand new axles,mounts,cams,Timing chain and tensioner,harness,MAF,TPS,AAC valve,Distributor,cap, rotor button. Have extra harness for spare engine. I have a shit load of parts too. I tried to call you today so why dont you call me when you get a chance 233-0212 or 221-6399


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ill call you when i wake up tomorrow. sorry i hung up today. shitty reception. ill call you and maybe stop by
peace


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

tommy u gonna take me for a ride in ur car, never rode in a turbo car yet, sad isent it?


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

thats ok tommy just call me tomorrow when you wanna meet up.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Primeredb13 said:


> tommy u gonna take me for a ride in ur car, never rode in a turbo car yet, sad isent it?


when i get my new shit in, ill take you


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

yea dude you really need to take him for a ride. He has no idea what a turbo car is like.


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

Yeah mike dont sell ur zex kit, im working my ass off for it lol


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Its still here waiting for a buyer or you..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

B13 SE-R said:


> yea dude you really need to take him for a ride. He has no idea what a turbo car is like.



it aint all that..i promise. and by the way chris, i think im gonna keep my motor, but im not sure what im gonna do.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

It would be all that its just that he is having problems give him about a month then go for a ride...It should be beating S2000's by then...


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

no tommy buy my motor!! i dont want it anymore. do you need a new head?


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

chris i need u to go to the junk yard pull me a SE-R injectors,fuel pump and pressure reg! asap :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Primeredb13 said:


> chris i need u to go to the junk yard pull me a SE-R injectors,fuel pump and pressure reg! asap :cheers:


why? they wont run right on a GA., unless you like to run rich and bog


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

*Off-Topic - Original thread starter*

I just wanted to say thanks guys... 

We dominate all of this:

South/Southeast 
AL, AR, FL, GA, KY, LA, MS, NC, SC, TN, VA 

12,000 views and like 1150+ posts, thats rad...

P.S. 
I've ran SE-R injectors a long time ago when I put on my SE-R throttle bodie on. Its a bad Idea unless you run turbo maybe and or nitrous plus have fuel pressure reg. and a S-AFC.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Marcus have you ever been here www.sentra.net or here www.nissanperformancemagazine.com check those sites out if you havnt already, you will learn alot


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

listen to nuskool before i go and get you those parts. I have everything but the fuel pump at my house anyway.


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

hey nuskool would you trade your nitrous for a turbo manifold for your car with no cracks or anything? i think its a hotshot


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah how did you get that? Do you have pictures?


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

a friend just took off her turbo kit from her 200sx. i am trying to find it. Its somewhere in her shop.I should have it by wednesday and ill get pics of it for you.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

fuck that shit. ill buy that HS manifold  haha


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

no bitch you buy my motor


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

gt28r on a 1.6> t25 on sr20


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

no no no no no no no no no no no no no no


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

dibs on manifold...LOL


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

fuck tommy he aint gettin it cuz he has to buy my motor first


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Dude you could sell that entire car in about two days if you posted it in the for sale part of sr20forum.com or if you just sold the motors on there....Florida is Sr20 central man people are always looking for spars shit..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i know chris. those motors go for about $250 a peice over there, as well as any other shit you might have.


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

dude im trying to but that fucking site wont let me post anything on there. Not even in the newbie section. I registered there about a week ago and i still cant post. Its pissing me off!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

patience is a virtue my son haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

my patience ran out where is my 1.6 turbo manifold?....


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

just got off work and i havent been to the shop yet. fuck that website!!!! tommy can you post it on there for me??


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i could, but then ide have to do all the wheelin and dealin and i cant do all that shit. just make another account i guess?


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

fuck i dont wann have to do all that shit. what if it doesnt work that time??


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

try to PM the moderator over there and ask him wtf is going on.


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

i have sent 3 messages to those bastards and no response yet. Fuck them!! I reregistered yesterday and it finally let me post in the newbie place so ill see what happens in 3 days.


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

sorry nuskool the lady that was giving the manifold to me says she thinks her husband sold it already but shes still looking for it for me.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

who else has a 1.6 turbo besides me? who is this GIRL you talk about chris? ive never seen her


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

her cars been down for like 9 months now due to body work and shit. Its a white lady or a black guy driving a green 200 like yours. It had a side mount intercooler on it. its not turbo'd any more though. shes getting R-34 taillights molded in and got her car painted blue with a kit on it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

B13 SE-R said:


> her cars been down for like 9 months now due to body work and shit. Its a white lady or a black guy driving a green 200 like yours. It had a side mount intercooler on it. its not turbo'd any more though. shes getting R-34 taillights molded in and got her car painted blue with a kit on it.


let me get this straight. 

she had a sleeper 200sx 1.6 turbo.

then she got rid of the turbo, put skyline taillights on it, then kitted it???

sounds like she/he's got their priorities fucked up


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

Been reading about zex on the 1.6 it says i need a bigger fuel pump cuz it doesn't supply enough fuel ends up cracking the head if i dont. Considering buying some headders and a flywheel


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I never upgraded fuel pumps but you can I guess they are only like $65 for a walboro on www.jgycustoms.com thats for a 255


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

yep her priorities are kinda fucked up just a little though. The tail lights look nice but i would prefer the turbo.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Primeredb13 said:


> Been reading about zex on the 1.6 it says i need a bigger fuel pump cuz it doesn't supply enough fuel ends up cracking the head if i dont. Considering buying some headders and a flywheel



not true. i ran my 1.6 on 55 shot for 6 months, went through about 6 bottles and had a fully stock fuel system.


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

yea what he said !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

sometimes my car feels like its being held back, like all my injectors aren't working? anyone have this problem?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Well if the injectors were not working the car would be fucked and wouldnt be running right now....When did you last change the fuel filter, plugs, wires, oil, is the clucth old???


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey marcus ill look at ur car on saturday just meet me at my house when i get off at like 6


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

well guys, my shits all ordered and by the next time you see it, ill have over 200whp...hopefully. pray for me


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

you order that standalone? sounding good may I suggest Mr. Tommy that you drop in some Ga16Turbo cams real soon...


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> Well if the injectors were not working the car would be fucked and wouldnt be running right now....When did you last change the fuel filter, plugs, wires, oil, is the clucth old???


hmm plugs, wires, oil last week umm clutch? 1994? fuel filter prolly gonna change it saturday


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea i got the standalone, tyrbo, gaskets, water lines, new IC pipes, etc


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

tommy what are u doin with ur old motor? mike buyin it?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

swappin a "brand new" head on it, then a new turbo, new bigger IC piping, gaskets, all the works. whoever wants my old head can take it


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> swappin a "brand new" head on it, then a new turbo, new bigger IC piping, gaskets, all the works. whoever wants my old head can take it


oh i thought u were going sr20, i might be interested in ur old head


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

So Marcus when do you want to buy the Nitorus I need to get rid of it bad.....Let me know really soon..


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> swappin a "brand new" head on it, then a new turbo, new bigger IC piping, gaskets, all the works. whoever wants my old head can take it


:waving::waving::waving::waving:

I'm in dire need of a stock head... mine is over ported and thats why its been running so limp in low rpms... Tommy I'll drive to Tally.... I don't care. I just need need to fix my problem... If you can help call me or whatever


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

i have a head but its the wrong one. ( im bored)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

marcus-
ill have a stock head, but its just the head, no cams, sensors, cover, intake mani's, or anything. just the head (valves, springs, etc.) ill bring it here to jax for you if you want


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

ooh ooh i want a head!!!!!!!!!!!!! but my car dont work yet.


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

Sure tommy, just got new headder and down pipe


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ok ill bring it down the next time i come, prolly 2 weeks


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ok ill bring it down the next time i come, prolly 2 weeks


ok cool just get with chris ill most likely be with him on saturday night, thinking of messin with my fuel system u say se-r stuff wont run right on a ga?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

extra fuel DOES NOT equal extra horsepower. most of the time, it loses horsepower.

more HP *only* comes if you increses AIR AND FUEL...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

and no matter what you add fuel wise injectors or whatever...The ecu is only going to read a certain amount unless you change it with JWT or an SAFC


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> and no matter what you add fuel wise injectors or whatever...The ecu is only going to read a certain amount unless you change it with JWT or an SAFC


i might be ordering a jwt ecu next week havent decided yet


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

I WANT AN s-AFC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

To be honest the main reason to stop going all motor is right here... www.sentra.net GA's are not made for all motor... So why waste 500 to just get a few more hp ?


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

hey mike call me later if you get a chandce


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

whats the number I lost it...


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

i dont know ill call you when i find ur number........its on a piece of paper somewhere


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

mike how much was pulley u seen for my car? i might buy it when i get paid.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

check www.unorthodoxracing.com i think thats there site.... travis or Th... has the pulley on his


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> check www.unorthodoxracing.com i think thats there site.... travis or Th... has the pulley on his


 Yes, yes I do.. and I love it.


I've also got the S-AFC woohoo... GA's run rich guys.. don't bother getting more fuel... I've also done the se-r injectors trick in a GA fuel rail... totally bad idea.. no point unless you got a turbo but even then you might as well get 370cc or bigger... it just depends on what your trying to do. 

My fav mods to date.... flywheel and pulley....

I challenge any non-turbo or No2 cars that are GA powered and from the Jacksonville area to beat my Jax Raceway time from almost 2 1/2 yrs ago. 10.089 68mph and 2.217 60ft.

Also this was before my motor was built and it had 125k miles on it when I did these runs. Nitto 555R drag radials and rev limit launches got me these times.....


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah yeah...


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

my car got 9.8 with intake and exhaust and on 13 inch tires. does that count?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my car ran the quarter with a ____ time @ 90mph...


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

B13 SE-R said:


> my car got 9.8 with intake and exhaust and on 13 inch tires. does that count?


You have a SE-R right? If so you got 30 more stock HP


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea, chris knows that. he's just being a dumbass haha


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

TH, how much was your flywheel, and how big of a diffrence does it make?


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

Primeredb13 said:


> TH, how much was your flywheel, and how big of a diffrence does it make?


I can't remember exactly how much I purchased it for... I wanna say 350$ but I'm not sure. 

As far as how much of a difference it makes well I'm not sure on the HP difference but it makes for alot more fun of a drive with easy match reving and very quick throttle response. 

The less unsprung weight does free up useable power that normally is less due to the extra weight of a stock flywheel same goes for the crank pulley and light weight wheels which I plan on getting sometime in the future.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

The Fidanza flywheel dosnt add any HP it just allows for a more free rev... They say that for every pound off the stock flywheel you loose like 15 pounds off the car....Its a very good mod and you can get it here www.ptuning.com for like 2$$ with free shipping


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> my car ran the quarter with a ____ time @ 90mph...


15.4 lol or or 15.6


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

should i buy a flywheel or and ECU for my car?


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

i think tommy's car ran like 14.7 in the quarter. right?????i dont remember what you told me


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

a 90 trap speed usually makes like a low 14 1/4....


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

People who know alot about cars especially FWD ones dont zone in on the time you get in the quarter because it will never show a cars full potential unless you are running slicks or cheaters....


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

hey would i still be cool if i rocked a grand national?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> hey would i still be cool if i rocked a grand national?



ummm HELL YEA!!! Those things are fast as shit


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

i want a grand national!!! especially an 87. thats the best year to get.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

A Black grand national with some nice wheels.... I just wet myself


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

starions are cool too.
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=85495


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

ill keep my SE-R if i can ever get it running again. my new ECU will be here tuesay or wednesday so i hoipe that works. tommy are you gonna be here this weekend?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nope...ill be there in 2 weeks, hopefully with everythig on and ready to go


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

so how big of a turbo u puttin on there tommy?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

T1000 ...


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

damn thats a big ass turbo for such a small motor


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Im just playing it is a GT28R.... Oh and i heard Lauren was gonna hook my nitorus up and run the S2000 at the track..


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> Im just playing it is a GT28R.... Oh and i heard Lauren was gonna hook my nitorus up and run the S2000 at the track..


yeah she was it was cold as hell at the track
-Chris go pick up our stickers


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

yea she wants to run the nos but i dont think il;l let her. the car ran 9.7 at jax last saturday night?? something wasnt right. marcus what time does the place close?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

tell lauren that if she wants to race, come with it. ....when my cars done, we can do it either at the track or street. oh, and she cant have NOS...shes already got RWD and 2__hp...fuck her having nitrous.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

And I ll beat you all once mine is done


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

bitch my car dont even rev past 3 grand now so i need a new front clip!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

That points to MAF sensor...


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

its brand new im gonna part it out now


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

B13 SE-R said:


> its brand new im gonna part it out now


gimmie head...lights...or seats


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

bitch i dont give head but my mom does and my lights im keeping and you have my seats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

why keep them if its getting parted out?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> And I ll beat you all once mine is done



shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit haha


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

im parting out the engine and shit not the shell yet. and he wants my racing seats i got. hes already got my stock SE-R seats. im trying to get a BB or a Gti-r. But for now i have a .....honda!!!!!!!! it sucks but i got it for free to drive around in. and i have a B16 for it and a lot of other shit.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

fuck that honda...dont put any money or some b16 in it. jjust drive it till you dont have to anymore. hey a 89ish 240...thats what ide do. they are dirt cheap, then put the sr20 in that...if you ever had any money haha


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

im not putting any money in the honda i have everything for a B16 swap in my garage right now and i got it all for free


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

howde you get a $1500++++ swap for free?


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

my friend gave it to me when he wrecked his car and it has some bad ass red SHOGUN seats


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

B13 SE-R said:


> my friend gave it to me when he wrecked his car and it has some bad ass red SHOGUN seats


damn i wish i had friends that basically gave me money when they wreck their cars  haha


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

me ttoo i need money! But hey do any of you need any of my SE-R parts?? im selling everything for whatever i can get. just call me if you need anything


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hmmmmm...................i cant think of anything, but im sure theres something i can take off your hands


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Almost there paid for mainfold, j pipe, and boost gauge  I already have an intercooler, Bov and injectors....Soon my firends very very soon....


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

hey mike ill be calling you later on today so be ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! someone buy my car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my shit will be running in less than 5 days, then i come to jax for my spring break (NEXT weekened)...THEN it goes on jackstands again for the standalone and new IC piping...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

So you are putting it together (New Head and Turbo) driving home then going home and putting the standalone and IC piping in?


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

dude you should just do it all at once


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> So you are putting it together (New Head and Turbo) driving home then going home and putting the standalone and IC piping in?



correct, because i want to be home for spring break


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

ahhhh sweet you bring those bulbs this weekend? Oh and did you figure out the bends for the intercooler?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

not this weekend, and ill figure out the bends at your work


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

here are some teaser pics...

old t25 vs new gt28r


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

AHHHHH you making my turbo look bad man...... Looks fucking sweet like the many..


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey Tommy I just bought a Greddy Type S 3,000 miles old with flange and everything for 150 shipped.. not bad ehhh


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

dude thats a bad ass turbo!! i want one. will you be here this weekend???


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Look familiar Tommy its my old hood


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

bah whatever im waiting for my tax returns so i can get something else like a gn or rx7 or somthing. or i might buy my brother a civic. he doesnt want it but hes almost 18 broke and that would be a great starter car for him. but he wants a bigger car and shit. i dunno i wonder how tommy does it?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Im 18 and my car is paid for same with Tommy.... We work and sell shit from our car to buy shit for our car.. Tommy sold his Body kit and other shit I sold Nitorus and N/A parts....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i dont work. i just get hit, have people overpay for my parts, then go shopping with their money...


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

im gettin bored with this 1.6 time to start shopping for a new motor, chris give me that guys name that wants to sell that motor, when he get his new one


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

or just turbo the 1.6 for alot less than any swap you can thing and make 200+ hp it s up to you..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ide do the swap....


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ide do the swap....


im gonna hoperfully chris will sell me his tranny and axles, carrier brackets. I should be done if i get motavated enough in a month month ina half


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dont forget ecu, harness, power steering pump, radiator, heater hoses, thermostat, etc


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

clutch, flywheel, and gauges


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chris has prolly got all that in his endless garage of his haha. see you guys in t-minus 5 days


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

all of my parts are out back now!!!!!!!!!!!!! leave my garage alone


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey Tommy did you drill your oil pan or did you buy a new one? Also did you have to put a bung on the EGR? Let me know brotha  I ordered oil lines and fittings, coolant lines, Boost gauge, and M boost controller.... Only thing left is the piping for the hot side of the Intercooler let me know what piping I need...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i took off my pan, went to home depot, got a peice of pipe about an inch long by 1/2 in thick, then had it welded on...

all you do for the EGR is cap it off with a big ass screw on but type thing


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

How much less would it be to turbo my 1.6 than doin the sr20 swap?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Well there is a guy selling a complete kit here for 1000 all you need is a turbo it self and thats it...


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> Well there is a guy selling a complete kit here for 1000 all you need is a turbo it self and thats it...


dont think i could get a 1000 up at fast would take me like a month and a half, just messaged that chick about that turbo kit for 310$ not sure how good it is tho


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I thought about that one for a while then changed my mind..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you_get_what_you_pay_for_..............


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

James is selling a complete hotshot kit minus the T28 and its a forge intercooler...


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> James is selling a complete hotshot kit minus the T28 and its a forge intercooler...


he live in jax? maybe we could work out some sort of deal


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

james lives in california


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

The article came out today tommy....LOL its pretty funny...Even though it says im selling my car in about a year....I dont remeber ever saying that... It also says im soon to get a hotshot turbo kit plus my 75 shot.. damn ricer that wrote the article...


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> The article came out today tommy....LOL its pretty funny...Even though it says im selling my car in about a year....I dont remeber ever saying that... It also says im soon to get a hotshot turbo kit plus my 75 shot.. damn ricer that wrote the article...


damn cali, how much he want for it a grand?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yup... all that you need is a Turbo and an ECU...


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> yup... all that you need is a Turbo and an ECU...


damn you know how long hes gonna have it? my mom gets her tax check back soon maybe ill use the $ she gives me for a paint job, for the turbo, all my checks are goin in da bank now., tommy u still have that spare head?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i have the spare head but you dont want it...trust me...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> The article came out today tommy....LOL its pretty funny...Even though it says im selling my car in about a year....I dont remeber ever saying that... It also says im soon to get a hotshot turbo kit plus my 75 shot.. damn ricer that wrote the article...


what article


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

he got "ride of the month" at his high school hahah


by the way, my car never made it over. i had to get it towed to lake city...dont know went wrong, but itll be fixed soon...then shit will be going down haha

mike, i have your stuff here if yoyu wanna come pick it up


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

W/e im really in the fast fours magazine...He is just jealous..


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> W/e im really in the fast fours magazine...He is just jealous..



haha damn tommy. hey does anyone know were I can find a fuel injected ford festiva?

on the cheap!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

get an old celica man......please


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Get an old Galant...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

RWD> shitty version of AWD


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

what the celica supras.
I like how festivas look and want a beater like that then mabe if i can find a b6t engine might do a diy swap.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Get an old school Turbo 280z or Turbo 300z and make it really nice...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you cant make those things nice....not that ive seen


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

hey tommy with that big turbo do you have alot of lag?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

no...its ball bearing


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

He just likes that word....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ball? yea, im partial to it....


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

hey sup J-ville...anyone in the arlington/southside/beaches area have a b15?...if soo hit me up....(not literally hit me lol)...oh and if you go to BJs or have ever been that be cool too....b15 owners only....


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

no b15iener's here...Only b13's and b14's we used to have a b15 guy but he moved....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

this saturday night....lets all meet up at BJs....for sure


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I will if i get my new tranny in...LOL


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

seriously mike...a FREE tranny? ill trade you something for it or some shit....i mean, i need money too man...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

we can work it out brothja


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

rselah25 said:


> hey sup J-ville...anyone in the arlington/southside/beaches area have a b15?...if soo hit me up....(not literally hit me lol)...oh and if you go to BJs or have ever been that be cool too....b15 owners only....


you make less sense than i do.

bah no one past b14 in here.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> you make less sense than i do.
> 
> bah no one past b14 in here.



haha we are just either too old school or too poor


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

id rather say old school so we feel cool. no one needs to know the poor part


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im poor after doing all this recent shit to my car...ill admit it


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

but I will have your 4?? in about a month for you... The tranny is getting done right now... Oh and Tommy how many U bends do you thik I should buy for the other IC piping? and we can cut the piping here at my house or at my work...We sell the blades to cut steal and I have a good ass table saw we can use..


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

anyone gonna be out sat night?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> but I will have your 4?? in about a month for you... )


its $400 for the ecu, $50 for piping, and the "optional" $50 for the tranny


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh, and look in the member rides section for new turbo pics...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Any more updates Tommy?


----------



## Jaxjags2100 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Another B-14 Jax Owner*

Hey guys,

I'm another B-14 owner just recently moving back to Jax. Was stationed overseas while I was in the military. I have a 97 SE-R. If anyone has any connections for a DET I'm all ears. Planning on putting one in at the end of the year. Buddy of mine works at Stage 6 but they want a lot of cash for the install. The engine itself from places I've seen is around 1600 , plus Stage 6 wants 1200 for the intercooler and piping and another 1200 for the labor. Any help is appeciated. Thanks.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

To be honest you wolnt find a good place in Jacksonville to do it. The only person here is steve and he has his kids and shit. I know a guy that has done many Honda swaps but not many Nissan ones. He put the new RSX type S motor into an old Hatch and other shit including my car a bunch of times.. Your last result I would say is to call wharehouse motors... Its a dealership in town where they sell SR20 powered 240's.

So he you go:
Steve if he ever had time
Excel Motors
Wharehouse Motors

Websites that will help you also:
www.Jgycustoms.com
www.sr20forum.com
www.atpturbo.com

And the intercooler piping just do it yourself like Tommy and me 
PS: I was really bored its Spring Break


----------



## Jaxjags2100 (Jan 2, 2005)

Nuskool said:


> To be honest you wolnt find a good place in Jacksonville to do it. The only person here is steve and he has his kids and shit. I know a guy that has done many Honda swaps but not many Nissan ones. He put the new RSX type S motor into an old Hatch and other shit including my car a bunch of times.. Your last result I would say is to call wharehouse motors... Its a dealership in town where they sell SR20 powered 240's.
> 
> So he you go:
> Steve if he ever had time
> ...


Thanks I appreciate the info. Unfortunately I've got the full-time job. No spring break for me...but this project won't get started even til this fall. I need the cash for the engine, which wouldn't take that long for me to save up. Just a matter of prioritizing.

Any suggestions for a QUIET turbo exhaust? I was looking at an HKS Sport, but that's an NA exhaust. I want something quiet though.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

The JGY website sells decent priced exhaust for your car.. If you are looking to just buy a motor then have someone install a good place to look for Bluebirds and GTIR's is on SR20forums in the classifides there are motors always for sale there....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my boy steve CAN do your swap,and he actually has a DET in his garage right now...pm me if you want his number...


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

i seen a k20 in a del sol today....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

whats worse...having a k20 or having a del sol haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Del slow... I cant talk my shit dosnt even run... but my JWT turbo clutch will be herw tomorrow..


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

I just wanted to say HI.
Freebirds next thursday RISE AGAINST.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

rise againt THE MACHINE?


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

can somone find me or tell me where i can get a turbo manifold? just got a brand new t3 turbo


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

www.protechfabrication.com thats where I got mine...

or search the name JAMES on this forum he still selling that kit...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

So Tommy is this all that I need:

3- 2" U Bends

3- 2" to 2.5" transition couplers for the intercooler and one for the throttle body

One T Fitting for the Manual Boost controller

How many extra 2" couplers will I need? whats your guess?

And what gaskets will I need?


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> rise againt THE MACHINE?


Nope http://www.riseagainst.com/default.asp, they have a video out Give It All.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> So Tommy is this all that I need:
> 
> 3- 2" U Bends
> 
> ...


youll need 4 2" couplers, 2 couplers for the intercooler, and a 2.25" for the TB to IC pipe.

gaskets are what gets $. youll need new manifold-to-head haskets, new t25-to-manifold gasket, t25 compressor outlet gasket, dsm bov gasket, and you can use orange 1000 degree sealant on the rest like the turbine-to-jpipe gasket. get all that shit from ATP


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

but if the piping is 2" and then do i need to get the transition couplers that go 2.25 to 2"?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> but if the piping is 2" and then do i need to get the transition couplers that go 2.25 to 2"?


you talkin about from the TB to IC pipe? or the IC to IC pipe. i dunno about the outlets on yyour IC, but the pipes im giving yuou are flared out at the end to2.5". so you dont need transition couplers.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> So Tommy is this all that I need:
> 
> 3- 2" U Bends
> 
> ...


also, you dont need a t-fitting for the boost controller. the BC IS a t fitting. you will need t's for ther bov, gauge, and FPR though...youll need 2 from autozone.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> you talkin about from the TB to IC pipe? or the IC to IC pipe. i dunno about the outlets on yyour IC, but the pipes im giving yuou are flared out at the end to2.5". so you dont need transition couplers.


alright yeah thats what I was wondering.. so then i only need one of those for the side that im putting together...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea youre getting all my couplers too...its only 3


----------



## Jaxjags2100 (Jan 2, 2005)

98 SE-R at Plush tonight? Just curious who it was and if they're on these boards....


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Alright so where can i get the DSM BOV gasket at? 

The 200 wasnt me...Im still broke down...


----------



## Jaxjags2100 (Jan 2, 2005)

Nuskool said:


> Alright so where can i get the DSM BOV gasket at?
> 
> The 200 wasnt me...Im still broke down...


Doh, should have stated a white 98 SE-R, had white wheels too.


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

Jaxjags2100 said:


> 98 SE-R at Plush tonight? Just curious who it was and if they're on these boards....


dont think anyone owns a 96+ in here?


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> www.protechfabrication.com thats where I got mine...
> 
> or search the name JAMES on this forum he still selling that kit...


hey that links broken


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Alright so where can i get the DSM BOV gasket at?
> 
> The 200 wasnt me...Im still broke down...



http://roadraceengineering.com/flangesandgaskets.htm


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Tommy All tht I see are T25 Inlet gasket where is the compressor outlet gasket?

I should be able to get that BOV gasket at Discount you think?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Tommy All tht I see are T25 Inlet gasket where is the compressor outlet gasket?
> 
> I should be able to get that BOV gasket at Discount you think?



they willhave the gasket at overboost.com, or use google.

youde have to callabout the bov...you can always use rtv silicone on the bov. it doesnt get alot of heat and it would work good on that i think


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Do I need the T25 inlet one?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

no sir. ive always used RTV for that one


----------



## Jaxjags2100 (Jan 2, 2005)

Primeredb13 said:


> dont think anyone owns a 96+ in here?


I can't be the only one in Jax that has a 96+ SE-R....am I?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

definitely not, but youre one of the only ones in this thread that has one. there are hundreds of se-r's in jax prolly, but none that come on here


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

Jaxjags2100 said:


> Doh, should have stated a white 98 SE-R, had white wheels too.


did it have a body kit and say street styles on it?


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

how much of a pain would it be to put a se-r cluster in my car?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Primeredb13 said:


> how much of a pain would it be to put a se-r cluster in my car?



it would be pointless and very inaccurate.


----------



## Jaxjags2100 (Jan 2, 2005)

Primeredb13 said:


> did it have a body kit and say street styles on it?


Not sure, it was dark out at about 3 a.m. heh Just remember it was white and had white wheels and it was out in front of Soho's Pizza


----------



## b15nissan (Mar 30, 2005)

hey whats going on fellas? i own a sweet 2001 nissan sentra its dark grey and dropped 2 inches with an intake and exhaust. :thumbup:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

SWEET welcome to the thread...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Jaxjags2100 said:


> I can't be the only one in Jax that has a 96+ SE-R....am I?


Hey I will trade you my 17's for your 15's the stock SE-R wheels.... I post pics if your interested..


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

b15nissan said:


> hey whats going on fellas? i own a sweet 2001 nissan sentra its dark grey and dropped 2 inches with an intake and exhaust. :thumbup:


hey i think i seen u around, i drive a black primeredb13 with black rims


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> Hey I will trade you my 17's for your 15's the stock SE-R wheels.... I post pics if your interested..


Hey mike much do you what for that trade. I have a nail in one of the tire but no air has came out while they been in my closet and i'm riding on one now intil I get a new tire for my rim.


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Jaxjags2100 said:


> I can't be the only one in Jax that has a 96+ SE-R....am I?


Nope... 96 SE-R


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i am also looking for 15" se-r rims. i got 17" tenzo shu 4's with toyo proxes tires...i paid $1200 for the package, but will trade for some se-r 15's and a lil cash  !!!!!!!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Same here, I would take what ever it cost to get a new tire and depending on what shape the rest are in... Let me know and Tommy stop Jacking lol...

Call me at 904-502-5104  we can Talk

Here is a pic with the old tires they now have brand new tires that i got in Febuary...


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Let me see what i can do money wise( I got bills and shit)for you or tommy, but whats the reason for the stock rims.


----------



## Jaxjags2100 (Jan 2, 2005)

Yeah what's the reasoning behind getting rid of aftermarket wheels for stock SE-R ones?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Jaxjags2100 said:


> Yeah what's the reasoning behind getting rid of aftermarket wheels for stock SE-R ones?


im going back to sleeperish look. in the past year, ive gone from this









to this









to this 









alli need is stock rims and im in done


----------



## Jaxjags2100 (Jan 2, 2005)

Oh ok gotcha. Now it makes sense. I am attempting to maintain the sleeper look as well. But I still want to put new wheels on mine. I just don't want any body kits or anything like that. I am going to be picking up the stealth headlights and corners from Liu though as soon as I get the cash.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I just want the stock look back also...I have had plenty of people offer me shit for these just no one close..


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Jaxjags2100 said:


> Oh ok gotcha. Now it makes sense. I am attempting to maintain the sleeper look as well. But I still want to put new wheels on mine. I just don't want any body kits or anything like that. I am going to be picking up the stealth headlights and corners from Liu though as soon as I get the cash.


Me too, all i really want to do is lower my car. Soon as I buy a new tire for my car I'll do the trade.


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

anyone know where i can buy a del sol shell? for round 1200 or cheaper


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ask any 16 year old girl. they prolly got one


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Dont buy one of those they weight more than our car with no motor..


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

im not buyin it my friend wants one


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Primeredb13 said:


> im not buyin it my friend wants one


friends dont let friends drive junk


----------



## Jaxjags2100 (Jan 2, 2005)

Nuskool said:


> I just want the stock look back also...I have had plenty of people offer me shit for these just no one close..


Don't wanna throw 17s on mine...then I'd need a camber kit...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

camber kits for our car are only $25, plus a $50 install, as they are only camber BOLTS, unlike hondas


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Or you can not have one like me and i dont have a problem like most people think you do...I dont go through tires fast, and the wheels sit fine on the car..


----------



## b15nissan (Mar 30, 2005)

so mikey boy you looking for some ser wheels huh, ill go to the yards or call em this weekend and see if theres any and then ill let you know whats up. but ive already seen some se-r`s there but the rims were off maybe they took them off and have them somewhere.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah DAVE...LOL 

Let me know what you find..


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well i'm new tot he forums some of you know some of you dont. I drive a 2003 Mazda Speed Protege (orange). Well my girlfriend and i have just aquired a 1997 200sx SE-R, I hope to bring it out in a week or two and show everyone. its clean it just needs to get some minor tune up work done. Now if anyone is interested i have a friend that is getting rid of her 200sx its green its a 1998 she blew the motor on it (1.6) she is only asking 1800 for it its in great shape, just needs a motor. If you are interested let me know i can contact her for you and get business started for you.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

NUSKOOL, where did you get your corners i'm really interested in getting a set of those.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I took the stock ones went to Michael and bought Translucent Amber Spray Paint and sprayed three coats on... Wash them do whatever and they will not fade...


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Where do you get Translucent Orange Spray i've seen translucent candy apple red but i have never seen orange.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im going out to BJ's tonight if anyone else is coming


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll be there in my Protege are you bringing out your Turbo 1.6 because i'd really like to look at it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yes sir i am


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Sweet i honestly look forward to looking at it. I'm really interested to see it. i have a 97 200 but its not able to come out yet it needs a little bit of work. But it will be out in due time. Maybe one day we can run and see what happens.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

of course. we will see you out there. my number is....pm me for it if you want


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

2slowpro said:


> Sweet i honestly look forward to looking at it. I'm really interested to see it. i have a 97 200 but its not able to come out yet it needs a little bit of work. But it will be out in due time. Maybe one day we can run and see what happens.


I will be leaving you both...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> I will be leaving you both...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

ahhhhh


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hahaha
(these are inside jokes for you other guys)


----------



## Jaxjags2100 (Jan 2, 2005)

Ok when and where do you guys meet? Cause I'll get up there next time.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i wont be out there for about 3 weeks, but its the BJ's on atlantic blvd at about 9-10pm


----------



## Jaxjags2100 (Jan 2, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i wont be out there for about 3 weeks, but its the BJ's on atlantic blvd at about 9-10pm


Every Saturday night? Everyone will have to decide when to meet up again...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I would do once a month...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

its getting ricier and ricier every week...but ill go every time when i come home anyways. why not haha


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Nuskool do you really believe you'll leave us both. I might be new to the forum as well as the nissan area, but i dont believe you will leave us well you might leave us as you fall behind in the review mirror.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

HAHA soon my young Jedi...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Tommy how many 90's did you say mad up that side of the piping I'd rather just buy them because thats even less cutting... Im ordering away tomorrow....

Did you use any transition couplers on you intercooler or throttle body?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i told you, you dont need transition couplers at all. ill have to count the 90's tomorrow


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

We'll run nuskool dont worry. I do want to be careful w/ the car i dont want to break the tranny.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Tommy if your going for more of the sleeper look rather than show are you gonna keep the setup in your trunk?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

that setups been out for a while


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Shit it wolnt be broken for a while...Every part that has to do with the Tranny is new... New flywheel, clutch, shifter, TOB, Tranny itself, clucth cable....

And I dont do all of this stuff to my car so I can win races and run on the track all day...I do it because I like to have a car thats fun to drive EVERYDAY and wolnt break down....Seeing as I put close to 65,000 on the car in 2 and 1/2 years...

Oh and needless Tommy will beat us all once his shit is done now...


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

I wasnt talking about your tranny i was talking about my own. I know that the 200sx trannys are weak after a certain horsepower. I'm worried about the power i'm gonna put down if i dog it will it break the tranny. But i guess in due time i'll find out, and i'll allow Tommy to get his step up and we'll go from a roll.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> i'll allow Tommy to get his step up and we'll go from a roll.


so its a gti-r motor, bone stock? if so, im down either from a deat stop or from a roll. it its got upgrades, let me know. ill llist everything ive got f you do.

and by the way, THE GA16DE IS GONE.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

The only thing it will have is a Boost Controller, and a stage 2 clutch on it other than that it will be stock. The engine factory comes w/ 250 crank power, i know putting 12lbs on it someone has put close to 300 so we'll see what happens. I would like to dyno it and find out what happens


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Good luck man I hope you dont have any problems...Tommy on the other hand you wanna let me hold those oil lines and fittings if there not here on the 14th?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> The only thing it will have is a Boost Controller, and a stage 2 clutch on it other than that it will be stock. The engine factory comes w/ 250 crank power, i know putting 12lbs on it someone has put close to 300 so we'll see what happens. I would like to dyno it and find out what happens


gti-r's come with 235 CRANK hp, so about 215 to the wheels on 7 psi. then you can SOMETIMES use the rule of thumb that 1 lb of boost makes about 10hp.

ill have 250whp, but on what psi, i do not know


----------



## Jaxjags2100 (Jan 2, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> gti-r's come with 235 CRANK hp, so about 215 to the wheels on 7 psi. then you can SOMETIMES use the rule of thumb that 1 lb of boost makes about 10hp.
> 
> ill have 250whp, but on what psi, i do not know


Did you front mount the intercooler? The GTI-R intercooler is top mounted? How much did that run ya?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

He did the same thing that I'm doing. Go to www.atpturbo.com buy the bends and couplers that you want for the set up. Then find a FMIC on ebay or any where else you can think. Assemble and your done...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> He did the same thing that I'm doing. Go to www.atpturbo.com buy the bends and couplers that you want for the set up. Then find a FMIC on ebay or any where else you can think. Assemble and your done...



i think matt was talking about the gti-r powered (soon to be) se-r, not mine...

im assuming he is still using his top mount IC.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

The GTIR Engine cost me $1979 shipped to Stage 6 now they didnt get the motor i got it from a shop in New Jersey. I got a nice hook up with the engine installed and everything done for it to work. The car does have a front mount its not a huge one but it will work for me for now. My next upgrade will be a p11 tranny. But i dont have the money for that swap yet so it will have to wait. Most people are running over 250 at 10lbs of boost i've seen some dyno #'s of 280-300 at 10-12 psi. So we'll see i'd like to dyno it oneday.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Tommy do you still have that sterio setup lying around your house? I wouldnt mind purchasing it off you.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea,i got the setup, minus 1 amp....i still have the biberglass box, as well as a dual carpeted box, 2 subs, power amp, wires,and cap. buy it


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

2slowpro sounds like a bad as bitch so TOMMY watch out. Anyways who in jacksonville drinks, and hang out


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> 2slowpro sounds like a bad as bitch so TOMMY watch out. Anyways who in jacksonville drinks, and hang out


I will drink with you anytime...Just give me a ring

Hey Tommy here is an old school pic for you...


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

^I would if I could homie, but I don't your number. :cheers: 
Thats the 1st time I seen the SE rims painted, looked good.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

HAHA yeah right looked like shit..


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Yea those rims look like ass the current rims on the car look much better. Dont ever do that again. :thumbup: Nuskool you need to hurry up and turbo your shit.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Im hoping it will only be about two weeks longer... I took a few new pics today...Ill post them in a sec


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well show the pictures, i cant wait to see your ride turboed. Hey question how did you get it under your name to say groove of the street?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh you have to be a member for a certain time period then its under your user CP... That is from grand theft auto 4....LOL


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

ah gotcha. Your cars look really clean. The rims look really good i dont see why you guys want to get rid of them. I know with my girls car we want some show and go but with a GTIR we have go so we have to work on the show part.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

fuck the show part...haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i bet none of yalls cars can run off of cams and a clutch ALONE...


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Why is your engine out? What are you doing? Do you still have box or did sell it? I'm going for some show in with this car 300 hp is good enough for me if i want more me and her will decide on that but she is Daily driving it so its not biggy.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Why is your engine out? What are you doing? Do you still have box or did sell it? I'm going for some show in with this car 300 hp is good enough for me if i want more me and her will decide on that but she is Daily driving it so its not biggy.



its getting the sr20 swap, then using my gt28r.

i stillhave both the fiberglass setup and the regular carpeted box


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh nice what SR20 is it just a regular SE-R or is it a BB? Now would you be willing to sell the fiber glass set up?


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Tommy heads up be smart get a P11/B15 tranny 2000+ on the P11 tranny. They are much stronger than the B14 tranny's or P10 trannys i currently have a p10 in my tranny and i eventually want a p11 in my girls car so. just FYI. let me know if you want to sell the fiber glass box.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey where are you getting your bolts i need to get all the bolts for the tranny and motor mounts i'm in real need of them.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i am taking everythingoff my friends 96 se-r. it comes with LSD and ACT clutch,and ill be doing standalone EMS, my turbo, and a pulsar manifold on it.

so as far as bolts go, you should hit up some junkyards. im getting all them from the donor car.


you can come to my house when i come home in 1 week and look at the box and we can discuss prices.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Bro i've hit up so many damn junk yards all the pull its atleast no one has a SE-R on the lot. I called all the pull it themselves lots and they wont give me the bolts unless i was buying the tranny or engine so it kinda blows i'm going to have to probably call the dealer. You are gonna have a high compression arent you? I've seen some photos of the box. Its pretty nice. Who did the work?


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Be careful with that tranny its weak if you are bashing the gears you will tear it up and wil be out a tranny.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Bro i've hit up so many damn junk yards all the pull its atleast no one has a SE-R on the lot. I called all the pull it themselves lots and they wont give me the bolts unless i was buying the tranny or engine so it kinda blows i'm going to have to probably call the dealer. You are gonna have a high compression arent you? I've seen some photos of the box. Its pretty nice. Who did the work?



the USDM sr20de has 9:5.1 compression, which is plenty low enough for me. 

i made the box myself. took me about 4 months due to other shit going on,and it costed me about $400. i had it painted by a body shop here for $125 alone


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well like i stated bro just be careful with the tranny it will break if you tear on it. Its all over the SR20Forum about it. So becareful. So what do you think you want for the box?


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well i just read on SR20forum you blew the motor up. When are you going to be dropping the SR20 in? Let me know if you need help i should have no problem coming over and assisting if you need it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i would love it if you want to assist in taking the sr20 out of the donor car...more hands the better


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well let me know what day you are doing it and i'll see if i can get out there and assist you in it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

it willbe next saturday at the beach


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Where at the beach.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

jax beach....by blockbuster video on 3rd street


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bought my manifold today

swain coated bluebird manifold...still need j pipe, 3" downpipe, and 3" U-bends for the exhaust

heres the manifold...the jpipe isnt included


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Cant see the picture?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Cant see the picture?



screw it...the bastards


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Just e-mail me the picture [email protected]


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Fuck that just post them lazy Bitch.... Oh and by the way oil lines and fittings came in so all I need is one side of IC piping and its complete....Muhhahaahahhahahah


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

hey tried to post it and it didnt come up.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

No he linked the pictures.... he knows how to do it


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well DAMNIT GETRDONE


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Well DAMNIT GETRDONE


k ill see what i can do

here, see if this works










and last night iordered my j pipe with heat shield. now all i need is a downpipe to get going. mn, this is alot easier than that 1.6...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Well it is always easier when the motor comes with a turbo stock...

Nice shit....


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Where did you get that Manifold from? And arent you getting a Stock SE-R motor. Last time i checked it doesnt come turboed. Ok on a side note if you guys can assist me i'm trying to sell my 2003 Mazdaspeed Protege. I want $17,000 for it it has 32,000 miles on it. Its got a full Tein SS Suspension and has been fitted for a Front mount but the Front mount was removed. Please help out if possible


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Last time I checked that manifold came off of an SR20....LOL

I dont know about you but I have never seen a Nissan with a GA16DET stock... You can find sr20det's in junkyards across the world but good luck with the G. In the end that makes parts alot easier to come by, and to alot cheaper to purchase. I know for sure that if Tommy and I knew what we know now, we would have gotten an SE-R's...

He got the mani off of SR20forums.... Oh and by the way there is a B15 tranny for sale there, I remember you saying you needed one...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> He got the mani off of SR20forums.... Oh and by the way there is a B15 tranny for sale there, I remember you saying you needed one...



he wants $600 just for the tranny...f-f-f-fuck that


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

If your going to get a tranny get the P11 tranny it has longer gears. With my 200 i'm sticking with the b14 tranny, once i have sold my Mazda i'll probably get a p11 tranny and install it. Tommy what time do you want me there Saturday?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

prolly not till around 2-3pm. ide say if you wanna put in 3 hours saturday, i can finish it up by myself either that night or sunday


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Im not positive but the P11 and B15 tranny are the same thing... Cool B15/P11 Tranny Write up Just click Here... 

Oh and update piping just came in....


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Well Tommy at least you know while your working if you need any tools Ill get them for you at work... Oh and I get out at like 3 maybe 4


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Well Tommy at least you know while your working if you need any tools Ill get them for you at work... Oh and I get out at like 3 maybe 4



well im gonna start around 12 anyways...then you can arrive in time for the axles...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bought my 3" downpipe today....


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Where are you getting all this money from to buy all this? Will you have everything needed for saturday because i have no problem staying to help hopefully we can get it all done by night for you to take it out.


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

yay my jdm SR20 is ordered


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

^Congrats.....


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Primeredb13 do you have photos of your car. so you got a N/A SR20? Or did you get the BB/Avenir/GTIR engine?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Where are you getting all this money from to buy all this? Will you have everything needed for saturday because i have no problem staying to help hopefully we can get it all done by night for you to take it out.



i sell shit to buy shit. like all my old oem 1.6 parts.

and im coming down with a friend this weekend for the sold purpose of getting the motor. i wont have my car with me of course. i will have everything here in tallahassee when the motor gets here though. 

i hope to have it running about 1 week after we take it out, so NEXT NEXT saturday i should be rolling....open downpipe of course


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

2slowpro said:


> Primeredb13 do you have photos of your car. so you got a N/A SR20? Or did you get the BB/Avenir/GTIR engine?


yeah i got n/a sr20, friend has a gti-r head that im gonna buy from him might put that on there


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

^That wouldnt do you much good and why buy two motors? 

I say screw the N/A SR20 and buy a GTIR clip...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Primeredb13 said:


> yeah i got n/a sr20, friend has a gti-r head that im gonna buy from him might put that on there



if you do buy that gti-r head,or *IF HE WANTS TO SELL ME HIS INJECTORS*, please let me know!!!


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> ^That wouldnt do you much good and why buy two motors?
> 
> I say screw the N/A SR20 and buy a GTIR clip...


its me primeredb13 i think he just has shaved ported and polished head, with jwt cams


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

That would be a nice head to get man i'd love to have that.. LUCKY BASTARD


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> That would be a nice head to get man i'd love to have that.. LUCKY BASTARD



but he cannot just slap that head on there, ESPECIALLY with 440cc injectors. 

marcus, if you buy the gtir head, put your stock injectors in it, then sell me the 440's..


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Plus that motor comes with quad throttle bodies...That would be really hard to do.....Good luck

They also have different compression


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Nuskool said:


> Plus that motor comes with quad throttle bodies...That would be really hard to do.....Good luck
> 
> They also have different compression


Actually all the JDM Blocks are the same. The compression of a BB is 8.5:1 and a GTIR is 8.3:1. The head makes the difference between the two engines. I would venture to say he could use the head. I dont see a problem w/ the Quad throttle bodies other than having to redo the throttle cable. I think his biggest problem would be the cams considering they are set up for Turbo. So if you want to sell that head let me know i could use a P&P head for my GTIR.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> They also have different compression


blocks have compression. not heads.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

actually if you raise the head up you can change your compression slightly.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> actually if you raise the head up you can change your compression slightly.



i know, thats why hondas take off 1 of the 3 layers of their head gasket on all- motor cars- its a cheap way of raising the compression. HOWEVER, putting the gti-r head on that JDM sr20 wont change the compression, as they are essentially the same head, just with a diff. intake manifold and diff injectors. since both of them are JDM, neither of them have any EGR eqpmt..lucky  haha


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well the BB has 8.3:1 and the GTIR is 8.5:1. Now the block and pistons are all the same. the head is the difference.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Well the BB has 8.3:1 and the GTIR is 8.5:1. Now the block and pistons are all the same. the head is the difference.



how are the pistons the same is the 2 motors have a different compression? that would mean that they have a different stroke as well, which they do as far as i know


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Just by going what i've read and learned from the sr20 forum every states its the head that causes that .2 decrease in compression


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Tommy did you end up getting those 444's?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Tommy did you end up getting those 444's?



he hasnt got the head yet. you know how that goes....


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> he hasnt got the head yet. you know how that goes....


Last night I took alot closer look at the injectors I bought and they are in pretty bad condition... One has a very small crack in the bottom of it and the others are just in bad shape....Plus there fucking stuck in the rail like a bitch. I guess im gonna have to buy another set...

If you really want 444's it would make more sense for me to buy them and you give me yours...As long as thy are around 100.... Let me know because I have a guy in orlando that has some 370's if you dont wanna do it..


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

You guys would enjoy looking at this thread.... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1516760&page=1


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Last night I took alot closer look at the injectors I bought and they are in pretty bad condition... One has a very small crack in the bottom of it and the others are just in bad shape....Plus there fucking stuck in the rail like a bitch. I guess im gonna have to buy another set...


take pics of that shit and report that son of a bitch


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

So what time again do you want me there Tommy?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> So what time again do you want me there Tommy?



ill pm you my number and shit


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

2slopro u have a GTi-R? in what kind a sentra/200?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Primeredb13 said:


> 2slopro u have a GTi-R? in what kind a sentra/200?



its an se-r, b14.

chris- you sellin a gtir- head? if so, i really want those injectors


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> its an se-r, b14.
> 
> chris- you sellin a gtir- head? if so, i really want those injectors


nope chris doesnt have it, the guy sold the head already so lookin like ill have just a reg sr20 with upgraded valvetrain (ferrea)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

B13 SE-R said:


> nope chris doesnt have it, the guy sold the head already so lookin like ill have just a reg sr20 with upgraded valvetrain (ferrea)



CHRIS!!! i need your help tomorrow (sunday)...ill call you around 11 so be awake!


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

did you get to tallahassee alright tommy? any problems with the motor sliding around?? call me later when you get a chance


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

got it...thanks alot chris! i owe you a hand job...i mean- luch?

alex, let me know whenever you need help with anything too!


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

no problem Tommy. Just get me a deal on those mounts. 
My car is a 1997 Black SE-R with a GTIR engine being in stalled in it currently it should be released hopefully this coming weekend i hope.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

yeah.

I think I found my next vehicle


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

kick ass....


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Damn going old skool and off roader style huh? Git-r-done. 
Tommy how was the trip get the motor back safely? When do you attempt install? I'm glad Chris was there to assist you i wish i could've been there but had to get work done w/ my parents around the house. I hope the install goes smooth. Hey Nuskool are you turboing your 1.6? are you taking Tommy's old setup? Well let me know about the Plates Tommy.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

you guys know anything about trucks? since i know shit Wtf is 22r? and i wonder if those straight axles are stock and i wonder how maintenance is a bitch? I want it but i want daily driver and im keeping the sentra. but ive thought about getting a mighty max too Im looking for a cheap small truck that runs good.

and tommy i want your water pump and maybe powersteering


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> and tommy i want your water pump and maybe powersteering


got em...$10 each since we is boys haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

22 inch radials...... Oh and yeah im turboing it but using my own intercooler, downpipe, manifold, exhaust, injectors, oil lines, oil pan everything else was provided by the tommy noy


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

glad i could help tommy just call if you need help putting it in your car cuz i feel like going on a road trip and helping you put your motor in would be a good excuse to leave my gay ass house how bout that hand job?


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Damn chris if you went to tally you should skip the hand job and go to a blow job since you so extra nice to go out there and get it done. LOL.. Well hurry up and get the 1.6 turboed Nuskool i will be sweet to see. and Tommy needs to get his damn 2.0 in there.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

B13 SE-R said:


> glad i could help tommy just call if you need help putting it in your car cuz i feel like going on a road trip and helping you put your motor in would be a good excuse to leave my gay ass house how bout that hand job?



i might take you up on that...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

so tommy look on atp and see if you can find that part I couldnt but you know how that goes...;0


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

if i have the gas and food money ill go up there for a day or so if you really need help and collect my blow job as well all i need is directions


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chris- ill call you by thursday and let you know for sure...ill be trying to do it SUNDAY if all goes well


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey tommy remember this haha http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7968288921&category=6783


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

he's stilla ricer


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Damn if i knew it would be on ebay i'd bought it and just fixed the few problems it had. Its still a fast car but oh well i have what i have and i'm happy with it once its released. it is a fast car it just needs a new tranny (in my opinion). I'd love to buy that hood that is really sweet.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Nuskool you should e-mail him see if you can trade him rims or something along those lines.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

sweet i guess whenever you come to town you got 20$ waiting


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

I think we need to do a hugh gathering of any B13, b14 and b15 guys that wanna come out do some photos and maybe food


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> I think we need to do a hugh gathering of any B13, b14 and b15 guys that wanna come out do some photos and maybe food


lets do that shit....i can get about 5-6 guys off sr20 forum like steve, alex, zach,and allthose kids. then me, chris, marcus, alex #2, mike, and all the other nissan kids that come out to BJ's. just make sure its AFTER the 30th...


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

hey tommy i dont have my nissan yet but can i still come to your nissan meet?


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

yea i feel we should do a cook out make burgers and shit bring some family and some friends.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

B13 SE-R said:


> hey tommy i dont have my nissan yet but can i still come to your nissan meet?



bitch you better come


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

just making sure i was still invited to the barbecue or meet or whatever it is. tommy send me pics of the seats and your rims i might have them both sold this week.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Whats up w/ your Car now chris? and Shit if you can sell some rims i got some i need to sell.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

B13 SE-R said:


> just making sure i was still invited to the barbecue or meet or whatever it is. tommy send me pics of the seats and your rims i might have them both sold this week.



they are shu 4 tenzo rims with not one scratch on them (actually, there is 1). 17" with toyo proxes in the back (for track days) and shitty kumho's in the front for daily driving. all tires are less than 6 months old with receipts. 

i need $500 for the rims/tires. no one can beat that. i paid $400 just for the tires


seats are DAD reclinables with brackets for b14, custom made by velocity trends.

i wants $200. i also have sparco 4 point harnesses ill sell with the seats for $65 more.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Chris if you can help me out i have 18 x 7.5 Racing hart C-5 Evos Brand new still have the Recipt for it i want $1100 for the rims i paid $1,262.6 for them they are brand new still in their boxes. Bolt pattern is 5x114.3 and 4x114.3


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Chris if you can help me out i have 18 x 7.5 Racing hart C-5 Evos Brand new still have the Recipt for it i want $1100



in case you didnt know, chris's friends can barely afford to paint their cars, let alone buy $1100 rims hahahahahhaha

jk chris


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey I could always hope.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bought the walbro 255jph fuel pump today...

alex, you BETTER have bought one of these too


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Whats up fellows, hey mike I'm going to take pics tommorrow of the stock SE-R rims and let you get a look at them if you still want them. And I don't get an invite, DAMN I know I don't on here a lot but shit i have dial up.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> Whats up fellows, hey mike I'm going to take pics tommorrow of the stock SE-R rims and let you get a look at them if you still want them. And I don't get an invite, DAMN I know I don't on here a lot but shit i have dial up.



umm, i dont think mikes gonna need those rims anymore haha


he's selling it. ill let him tell the story


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

I already have the Fuel pump its all good man i have everything to push out 15psi maybe 18 but i dont go more than that.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> I already have the Fuel pump its all good man i have everything to push out 15psi maybe 18 but i dont go more than that.


you already got a walbro?


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

hey tommy the lady is gonna let me know bout the seats this week and ill let you know. My cell broke so call my house if you need my help. alex, my sentra is DEAD and i have a civic for now until i find another SE-R to build up. i still have an ass load of parts though.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

B13 SE-R said:


> hey tommy the lady is gonna let me know bout the seats this week and ill let you know. My cell broke so call my house if you need my help. alex, my sentra is DEAD and i have a civic for now until i find another SE-R to build up. i still have an ass load of parts though.



ok patna'

my shits going sllooooow, so i might not be there on the 30th...maybe i might take it slowwwweerrr and be there like a week after. peace playas


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

you have to be here on the 30th cuz thats my 21st birthday you fucker!!!!!!


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well Chris if you'd like you can buy my SR20DET its for sale 10gs takes it. 97 SE-R. Yea Tommy I have a Walbro i have everything to allow my GTIR to run 15psi all day. The car should be out next week hopefully.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Well Chris if you'd like you can buy my SR20DET its for sale 10gs takes it. 97 SE-R. Yea Tommy I have a Walbro i have everything to allow my GTIR to run 15psi all day. The car should be out next week hopefully.



why would you wanna sell your car that youve never even driven yet?


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey if someone is gonna pay 10gs for the car sure ill sell it. but i think i may have buyer for the mazda. This guy seemed very interested in it so hopefully he'll come through with it i gave him my # told him the issues i had to fix and let him drive it so we'll see.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Hey if someone is gonna pay 10gs for the car sure ill sell it. .


yea, i guess its easier when you havent put blood and sweat into it yet. get out while you still have a chance!!! haha


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm hoping to have the MSP sold. For i'd love to get playing w/ the SR20 because i am wanting to the tranny swap myself.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

man, people on sr20forums boost 300+ whp on a b14 tranny. i know 2 people personally who have over 300whp and allthey have is a clutch and daily driven.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

now do they race? Because if you read more people who are brutial on their tranny they blow them like racing and shit.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Whats up w/ Jason's car?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> now do they race? Because if you read more people who are brutial on their tranny they blow them like racing and shit.



fuck yes they do....daily driven. people blow shit way out of proportion about that. i hear all this shit, but i know personally that these trannies can hold over 300whp daily. they might not race everyday, but when they wanna get onit, the tranny is there to hold that power. im speaking of 2 people individually, one being steve, the guy that put together the rest of schooleys gti-r motor.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

you can find steves car on sr20forums in the meber rides somewhere its a burgandy sentra... Its a true sleeper...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> you can find steves car on sr20forums in the meber rides somewhere its a burgandy sentra... Its a true sleeper...



Damn selling this shit is going slow but I think I have my car sold....(Fingers are crossed)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

why are your fingers crossed. i cant beleive this shit she is making you do.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

The sooner i can start a new project...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

your mom prolly wont be too happy about that either


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

As long as I keep it N/A it wolnt have probs. Its just that she dosnt want anymore repairs, and if I would have turbod it I would have a headache and seh would be saying told you so fix it yourself...

I think im gonna get a new model Prelude....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

why not get an RSX?

k20's are getting bigger and better


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

A new model Prelude weighs a lot. I if i were you i'd get a RSX, or Maybe a older integra, you might be able to find a type r for good price.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah but rsx's are high on insurance i checked for me with full coverege ius 250 a month....OUCH...;(


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well for my Mazda Speed i pay 276 a month so that wouldnt be too bad. If you want to be really smart just get a Civic SI or something thats cheap and can always mod it up.


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

i need to find someone who needs an SR tranny or motor.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

that shoudlnt be too hard...you need to put it on sr20 forum dammit


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah yeah and tommy take hat GA16's are weak of your sig on Sr20forum...How are you supposed to sell that maniofld for the GA is you say they are weak... Just a thought

By the way I sold my kit for $1150...Not bad for a bunch of used parts....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> By the way I sold my kit for $1150...Not bad for a bunch of used parts....



just cause they are used doesnt make them poor quality...remember that


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

yeah i didnt buy the toyota truck. i didnt have a top just a rollcage


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chicks dig the rollcage!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

yeah im out to buy a psp now thats 300 off my new car fund. i still have over 1k. but i wanna truck


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well what kinda truck are looking for and you only wanna spend 1g?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you can find beat up old pick ups for less than $1000


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Tommy whats the status of your SR20?????


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Tommy whats the status of your SR20?????



installed it by myself in 6 hours, just need to have my boy come over and wire up the standalone ( hes actually outside right now)


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Is he outside wiring up the Stand Alone right now? Thats great you need to bring that shit back to Jax and give me a ride.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Is he outside wiring up the Stand Alone right now? Thats great you need to bring that shit back to Jax and give me a ride.



standalones done. all i need now is some parts from the junkyard, finish up the axles and shift linkage, and im done.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Tommy I saw your dad talking to the owner of that "The Car Shop" he was looking at a Lambo....


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well hurry master.... get the sr20 done master... she must live master....


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Mike whats up w/ the sale of your car?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Tommy I saw your dad talking to the owner of that "The Car Shop" he was looking at a Lambo....



yea he's good friends with the owner he said


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

tell him to let us test drive...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

maybe we can geta ride in one...i doubt it. insurance must be a bitch


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

tommy you gonna be here saturday so i can steal your car


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nope...prolly not till sunday


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> nope...prolly not till sunday



Tommy is the car done yet?


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

you have to be here saturday and dont forget the tach


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i cant be there saturday, but ill bring the tach son


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

you missed my birthday tommy!! you suck !! but let me know when youll be down here!!! im 21 now!!!!!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

man you know ide some if i could, but my lack of car plays a part in my not getting there haha


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

you suck man ill hurt you when you get down here


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

these axles own me.


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

are you having difficulties tommy?? if so call me at 339-4595


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i willdo that monday afternoon if thats cool

thanks chris


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

alright tommy just call me whenever if you need help cuz i wanna see that car!!!!!!! when do you think youll be back down here?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im comin home for summer break tuesday i think...ALL MOTOR 

turbo wont be going on for a week or 2


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Any of you selling any stockies a guy here in jax with a civic want my wheels and needs to buy some stock wheels to put on mine....


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

call me when you get into town


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i will chris dont worry


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Thats fine tommy dont call my ass. I'll remember that. Sucks not turbo.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Thats fine tommy dont call my ass. I'll remember that. Sucks not turbo.



haha you know ill call your ass too


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey Tommy how is that megasquirt working w/ the SR20DE in there? how has the tuning been? I've beem pondering on going w/ a AEM when i get the money and sell the mazda. Unless the the nissan sells than i'm gonna get something else.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

megasquirt is in...ill let you know how it works when i tune it (its very user friendly)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im in town finally


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks for the help alex haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh yea alex, here are the 3 pod gauge pillars from gaugepods.com that you swore didnt exist haha

http://gaugepods.com/nissan.html


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey just wanted to thank matt again for the SE-R wheels, and sorry tommy i didnt call you back yet been busy with exams, work, and alot of other shit....


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Yea yea well no one has one tommy so thats it. but anywyas whats the status w/ the turbo


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Hey just wanted to thank matt again for the SE-R wheels, and sorry tommy i didnt call you back yet been busy with exams, work, and alot of other shit....


you still having to sell the car?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

sold i think for 2300


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ouch. whata lowballer...lemme know about the rims though ASAP if you can


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Tommy on sat. after work I will bring you the money and wheels and we can switch.....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Tommy on sat. after work I will bring you the money and wheels and we can switch.....



i already got mine loosened and ready to go


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

so who wants to come over and lend a hand this weekend for a few hours?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

just some progress pics. should be running as soon as i get welding/drilling done.

3" exhaust




































2" hot side IC piping, 2.5" cold side IC pipes , 3" downpipe, 3" stainless exhaust, 3" magnaflow muffler......more on the way


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

about damn time bro hurry up and git-r-done i wanna see this thing run at jax and see what she does.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey tommy whats up w/ the front bumper?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

whats up with jasons you mean? or mine?

mines cut to hell, while jasons is still sittin there in that bitches driveway


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

let me know when you guys meet again.


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

do you have any more pics for the fornt mounted intercooler? if so could you send them to me thanks.


NotAnotherHonda said:


> just some progress pics. should be running as soon as i get welding/drilling done.
> 
> 3" exhaust
> 
> ...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hdt said:


> do you have any more pics for the fornt mounted intercooler? if so could you send them to me thanks.



sure. its just the forge intercooler. you can get them from jgy. heres the link. http://www.jgycustoms.com/serg20/intercoolers.htm


back when it was crooked, and ricey









still crooked. notice the tree branch hood prop


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

here`s my number i need to get with you guys to get some help and ideas for mine i whis i had the sr20de in mine right now all i have in mine is a ga16de.
but i do have a sr20de out of and g20 but it needs to be rebliud. and then i need to do the swap i need a donner car.
904-710-1107 cell.
i live here at mayport on base.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i got SOOOOO many ga16de parts that i will basically give away starters, axles, alternators, etc...

even TURBO MANIFOLD  let me know if you need anything

i live in jax beach


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

mine is basicly stock except for a few bolt ons. catback. wire,plugs, cold air intake. tack, wing,15inch rims, apc fireexsusher, stuttower brace, led neons under the car,rockford sterio sytem.


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

i need your number to see if i can get those parts.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hdt said:


> mine is basicly stock except for a few bolt ons. catback. wire,plugs, cold air intake. tack, wing,15inch rims, apc fireexsusher, stuttower brace, led neons under the car,rockford sterio sytem.



post pics!


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

i`ll send them this weekend. as soon as i get the pics


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im goin to my place in tallahassee (where all my 1.6 parts are) in 2 weeks, so if you or anyone else want any parts, let me know before then


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Com'n tommy find about the car..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Com'n tommy find about the car..



was that a sentence?


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

No it would be an incomplete sentence, but since i'm in a room with smart ass and need complete english statements to get shit done.

Find out what Jason is going to do with his car. Also let me know if you are going to buy it, for i'd like the front bumper and camber plates.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> No it would be an incomplete sentence, but since i'm in a room with smart ass and need complete english statements to get shit done.
> 
> Find out what Jason is going to do with his car. Also let me know if you are going to buy it, for i'd like the front bumper and camber plates.



i tried calling him today-no answer. i prolly wont buy it, only cause i feari wont get my money back. he'll prolly let both the bumper and plates go for $220 MAYBE. ill let you know as soon as i do


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

after putting this off for weeks, i finally got the balls to drill and tap my block for the oil return. the drill and tap together cost about $40. this (to me) was the hardest and most crutial part of the install











oh, and just for you alex!!! haha


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> after putting this off for weeks, i finally got the balls to drill and tap my block for the oil return. the drill and tap together cost about $40. this (to me) was the hardest and most crutial part of the install
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea bite me.. Its about time you tapped that bad boy. Now weld the damn pipes and install everything its about time we see what this bad boy will do. And who's car is that spraying nitrious i know it isnt yours is it? you had a ricer kit and the whole ricer image huh?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea thats my car 2 years ago


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chris (b13se-r) give me call. i dont have your new cell number anymore and i need your help real quick. thanks


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well your car was very clean i cant believe you took it all apart man. And no nitrious any more com'n man.. Oh well the headlights suck ass.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Oh well the headlights suck ass.


haha you got the same headlights, only black, sucka!


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

dont worry they'll be gone


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

i have pics but i can`t seem to post the on this page. i have a friend giving me his old turbos and blow off vavle with waste gate so if i get the turbo manfold i`ll be albe to turbo mine.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hdt said:


> i have pics but i can`t seem to post the on this page. i have a friend giving me his old turbos and blow off vavle with waste gate so if i get the turbo manfold i`ll be albe to turbo mine.



ok then, buy my manifold


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the newest addition to my turbo setup (not in my possession yet0 pic stolen from ebay)


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

how much? and if i have your e-mail i can send you those pics.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hdt said:


> how much? and if i have your e-mail i can send you those pics.



if you wanted to buy my manifold, ide sell it for $250, even though im selling it on here for $300. i just dont wanna have to ship it. ill help you peice together a kit too if you want


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Damn tommy when is the car gonna be running my R/C car needs some competition.. LOL car looks good so far get the piping and turbo on..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

putting together a kit and assembling it all by myself takes time playa. i got my wastegate in today, so that will be getting welded this week as well.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well hurry up man. If you need help this weekend i'll get downa nd dirty w/ you but i wanna get this shit on the street.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

all i gotta do is get shit welded and put on. the dirty shit is done


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

hey tommy u still got thos axels/ or a clutch? btw chris phone # 3394595 if so let me or him know im over his house most of the time


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks for his number marcus. i got anything GA you need, including both axles. both for $45. cant beat that. tell chris i have his autometer tach too.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

So tommy what are you gonna do this weekend to the car?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> So tommy what are you gonna do this weekend to the car?



im waiting on the wastegate flanges to come in. after iget those and all my pipes welded, it should be able to fire up (no exhaust yet of course)


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well let me know if you need help i should be able to help out. Are you going out tonight to BJ? Oh and i got my car all tuned up ready to race you.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the 200sx is done? bring it over to my place. i wanna see.

andi know you didnt say "tune" on a non-tuneable car...


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

My R/C car buddy.. LOL.. but i just broke it.. LOL..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

good haha. now i dont have to worry


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

yea it sucks i'll get it fixed in a week or so.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i really cant beleive the 200 isnt done yet. ide take that shit from them, and tell them to never touch it again. its been 2 months now hasnt it? if a kid can go from a 1.6, blow it, put in a 2.0 BY HIMSELF without knowing shit, and then TURBO it before a PROFESSIONAL SHOP can, then you need to look for better options. 

i know they have family problems and what not, but you shouldnt have to suffer from it. thats unprofessional as hell. a professional company is one that goes through all the bad family shit, yet still comes to work everyday and gets shit done. thats how life is.

im just irritated FOR you, cause no one should have to wait that long for such a simple swap. you paid for it to get done, not to take up space and collect dust. your experience alone with them has shown me to never do business with them.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

well thats just it bro not all of it is their fault. The harness that was in the car was not useable the previous owner cut up the harness so it was shit for me. So had to order a new SR20DE harness, than the engine I ordered didnt come w/ a GTIR harness so i got fucked there so they are currently in the procell of locating a new one for me and once found it will be sent to the shop than than cut and spliced to set up the car than it will be done. So we are just trying to find a harness.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

so hows the harness work tommy?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i have no idea. i just used my stock 2.0 harness. simple as that. i have a USDM motor


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Tommy whats up w/ the car.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

updates
turbonetics wategate, tig welded pipes, etc









nissport water temp adaptor









SE badge is back on


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

http://photobucket.com/albums/v196/ZERO_06_SIX/06_ rides/?start=0. Thats the photos of the once peices go ahead and look a little more and you'll find'm. Damn that SE looks really slow. I bet my car will make it look like its standing still oh wait thats because your car is standing still ahahahahaha.. oh wait so is mine.. damn oh well..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn those headlights are U-G-L-Y


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

They just dont flow w/ the car. They do look good but not my taste i'm just gonna wait and order me the glass clear H4 set up so i can take my HIDs to this car and the amber corners when the are released.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

What am i giving for the front bumper $25?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

$30. dont lowball the kid- he got screwed from the suspension as it is


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> $30. dont lowball the kid- he got screwed from the suspension as it is


I'm not trying to lowball i didnt remember so i was asking.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> I'm not trying to lowball i didnt remember so i was asking.



oh its cool. he just wants $30 for a painted bumper in good condition, so i know he can get it.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> oh its cool. he just wants $30 for a painted bumper in good condition, so i know he can get it.



Not a problem bro i have no problem getting it out to him.


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

*parts*

do you have any inside parts that i might be able to get ahold of.
i`m missing the glove box,ahs tray, belsile, and the bottom under the streeing.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hdt said:


> do you have any inside parts that i might be able to get ahold of.
> i`m missing the glove box,ahs tray, belsile, and the bottom under the streeing.



i had all of those parts last week. should have let me know last week. now they are all gone


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

anyone know how much of a diffrence the jimwolf s3cams, ecu and cam gears would make?or would it be better to keep the gtir internals :waving:


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

I would do it. The upgrade is well worth it. But i'd first just drop the GTIR in first. The upgrade is gonna be worth it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Primeredb13 said:


> anyone know how much of a diffrence the jimwolf s3cams, ecu and cam gears would make?or would it be better to keep the gtir internals :waving:



why get the s3 cams, when the S4 sams are newer and made with better research and technology

the jim wolf ecu is alot of $, and i think everyone knows how i feel personally about JWT ( :asleep: )


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well see thats why you drive a usdm sr20de+t and not a JDM one let a lone a GTIR one. the GTIR have different specs in the head compared to the Bluebird, Avenir, or the SR20DE, The highest came the make is the S3 cam but its called S3m cam the m is what is meant for the GTIR.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Well see thats why you drive a usdm sr20de+t and not a JDM one let a lone a GTIR one.



and im proud as hell of that 

why do you make it sound like thats a put down.............cause if i wanted to SAVE money, i would have gotten the gti-r clip.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

No there is nothing wrong with a USDM, or JDM one either one which ever is what you got and is cheap trust me if would have been smart i'd gone that route but oh well right. I was talking about information you know more about the USDM and the bluebirds than i do and GTIR are different (the heads are different) so thats what i was pointing at. I read that again today and figured something might be taken personal and it wasnt intended to be.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ok cool playa. i read up on those S3m cams too, and i understand what you were saying about them.

but i doubt anyone here can afford a gti-r motor, JWT cams, gears, and ecu...........................


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Dude i totally agree with that i can not afford any ECU programing or cams and boy would i like those s3m cams.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Dude i totally agree with that i can not afford any ECU programing or cams and boy would i like those s3m cams.



thats why JWT can suck my dick. their ECU's are bullshit, and anyone who knows about car tuning agrees. their cams on the other hand are worth getting, and will almost def. be the first thing i put in my car after this is done.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well i know when i'm ready to do a ECU tune i'd find out a eta but i'd be doing a lot, new Cams, injectors, and cam gears. But i may wait and just get a AEM Stand alone ECU. so i dont have to send them a ecu to get reflashed.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

I love this b14 its so sweet looking you should get a look like this man since i know your going for that sleeper clean look. 
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=117809


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea thats the kid that thinks he has a lucino cause it has come badges on it.....? i love that car, but i hate that he calls it a lucino....thats what ricers do. the car itself it badass though


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well tech. it is a lucino just LHD, if you RHD it, it would be a Lucino. I think the car is really clean the lip looks really good, you should get it.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

So when is the turbo sr20de-t gonna be running?


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

in gettin matt's old motor there for i am gettin a gti-r :thumbup:


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Matt who the dude that had the gunmetal b14?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea he's buying schooleys FIRST gti-r motor. good luck with the install.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

I thought Skooly only had one GTIR motor and that was the one that was in the car he bought another interesting. Well good luck with it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> I thought Skooly only had one GTIR motor and that was the one that was in the car he bought another interesting. Well good luck with it.


 the first motor he got was a dud


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Ok so i get this straight Primerb is buying or getting a motor that doesnt even work. I wanna make sure i'm understanding this properly.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i guess marcus is buying a motor that doesnt work now, but all it needs are a few small things. they told me, but i was under my car and not listening fully. marcus or chris, feel free to tell us whats up


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Yea whats wrong w/ the motor? Oh i e-mailed that guy that has Skoolys car its not in the shop but hasnt been touched, its gonna get repainted and the motor is gonna get cleaned up and the ghetto wiring that was done to it and shit is getting cleaned up as well. Hell Stage 6 is having a blast cleaning up my wiring on my car.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im glad they are atleast doing something to it


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Like i stated bro i've told them to take their time its not big rush because once its done it will only chill because i cant drive it. So again its not rush on it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea yea yea


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

oh dont be a hater..


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

whats up nissan playaz..... 


Well I still dont have a car yet but I am still searching....


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

What are you searching for. I cant believe you sold your nissan but oh well right.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Tommy, remember that civic with the big frount mount that im always telling you I see near my house?

I found it so now you can see it....Its clean as fuck click me


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

motherfucker that car is sick


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

that car got sold to someone in OH i think.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Nevermind i stand corrected he is re-selling it again.


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

yeah i need a few small things for it a new crank and oil squirters, comes with a rebuild kit as well and some other goodies


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well what other goodies are there marcus? Well thats great sounds like a good project for the b13.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Primeredb13 said:


> yeah i need a few small things for it a new crank and oil squirters, comes with a rebuild kit as well and some other goodies


installing oil squirters in the block....ouch. 

also, a gti-r crank is gonne be pretty hard to find.

oh, i have your axles. come by and pick them up asap if you can. peace


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

It sounds like it will be install for someone.


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

goodies like a greddy type S blow off valve upgraded fly wheel and clutch, new turbo, cool ill be over most likely sunday when i get paid

oh yeah, hey tommy what else u got left before u hit the streets


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

within a week


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

hey mike i seen the guy that bought your car, he was wearing a sweater and a beenie it was like 100 degrees out i guess he was trying to look "hard" or something?


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Primeredb13 said:


> goodies like a greddy type S blow off valve upgraded fly wheel and clutch, new turbo, cool ill be over most likely sunday when i get paid
> 
> oh yeah, hey tommy what else u got left before u hit the streets


Sweet thats really nice a upgrade flywheel is a good thing i wish i had that on my GTIR but oh well another time when i get a new tranny. New turbo what size?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah he is a *** and a ricer good thing the car goes to NY soon....I will never have to see it anymore....

I am thinking about getting an old toyota supra....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> I am thinking about getting an old toyota supra....



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

2slowpro said:


> Sweet thats really nice a upgrade flywheel is a good thing i wish i had that on my GTIR but oh well another time when i get a new tranny. New turbo what size?


its me marcus, and its a t4


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

say hello to massive turbo lag, new manifold, new piping, water/oil lines, gaskets, etc


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

hey tommy i might not be able to get there today my car wouldent start at BJ's last night if i fix it ill be over


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> say hello to massive turbo lag, new manifold, new piping, water/oil lines, gaskets, etc


then what can i upgrade to with out that much lag


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Primeredb13 said:


> then what can i upgrade to with out that much lag



a t28 can put out 300hp, and you wouldnt have to change a thing.

a ball bearing t28 (gt28r or gt28rs) will put out about 330hp, and have virtually no lag....it all depends on your budget.


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> a t28 can put out 300hp, and you wouldnt have to change a thing.
> 
> a ball bearing t28 (gt28r or gt28rs) will put out about 330hp, and have virtually no lag....it all depends on your budget.


cool ill keep the stock one then can u get me a frontmount for a good price?


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

honestly you could settle for a ebay one. They are decent i've had guys use them on J-bodies and they work effeciently and you save a good ammount of money.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> honestly you could settle for a ebay one. They are decent i've had guys use them on J-bodies and they work effeciently and you save a good ammount of money.



i agree. if i could do it again, ide get an ebay one and save $200


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

need to hurry and git-r-done boys.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my shit is done. all i need to do is finish re-drilling the downpipe holes, and finish the wastegate dump tube. then im taking it to (dammit) stage 6 for a few hours of dyno tuning.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Dont worry stage 6 will get your car done, just to let you know though you will spend 70 hr for tuning. well when is your car gonna be done?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Dont worry stage 6 will get your car done, just to let you know though you will spend 70 hr for tuning. well when is your car gonna be done?



are you sure its only $70/hr? most places charge about $125, and thats what im expecting to pay


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Your right its 125 an hr i knew it was something along those lines but i guessed low because i was thinking of a mechanic rate. Well get it done bro. so do you think you'll be out and running next weekend?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yes im pretty sure i will. ill call stage 6 and make an appt. tomorrow


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh yea i talked to Ricky its $150 an hour and it usually takes about 2 hrs.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Oh yea i talked to Ricky its $150 an hour and it usually takes about 2 hrs.



$150/hr...what a joke.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

it isnt cheap to dyno tune i think Velocity Trends is the same price i think.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> it isnt cheap to dyno tune i think Velocity Trends is the same price i think.



i know of places that are KNOWN for dyno tuning and only charge $125. i can afford it, but i think im gonna try to tune it myself. i finally got ahold of a laptop


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

be careful i've seen cars that have been street tuned and guys have been way off while others been successful. I'd Dyno tune it first than go from there.


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

hey its marcus, im getting the motor friday, and i found a b13 shell to put it in


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

well are you gonna get these axles or not.......


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

coming along.........


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well your picture didnt show up. Why arent you using your current car for the swap?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Well your picture didnt show up. Why arent you using your current car for the swap?


here you go. my bad











alex, did you get your motor from jdmenginedepot.com?


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes i did.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

so close i can taste it


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

I know that feeling i'm having to order a new wiring harness because we have a 1.6 in stead of a 2.0 so i have to send it back. So once i get credit back for it i'm ordering a new 2.0 harness than i'll hopefully be able to start running.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i thought they were gonna personally go to the junkyard and pull a harness.........

i knew that wouldnt happen


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

The junkyard we went though was supposed to but they can locate a ser harness they only have 1.6 so they are giving us our money back and i'm buying one off the forum.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

who is WE...did you get it or did they?


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well they are paying for it i just located it.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

looks good tommy....Almost there and you should call phinel he might be able to help you ith tuning it...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks...oh yea marcus and chris- yall left without paying, so let me know when i can get it. thanks


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> thanks...oh yea marcus and chris- yall left without paying, so let me know when i can get it. thanks


shit forgot. the 5th


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hurry up kid. i need that flow


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm gonna want to get the front bumper off you soon tommy.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

well come as soon as possible, cause its taking up space.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well i called your ass at 4pm to get it and you dont know how to answer your phone.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i had to work, plus i had a dentist appt. come by tomorrow if you can...call me tonight if you can


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yooooo tommy sorry I didnt call you back I was busy with some car shit today.....I have an eye appointment and im going to some dealerships in OP so Ill call you later tomorrow....


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

i might be getting an s14...dunno yet tho i really want it..well see


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

suuuuuure. then say goodbye to that gti-r motor, cause it wont work in an s14


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ordered some new stuff

1.75" mandrel bends for wastegate (gonna dump it out the bumper! )
3" exhaust flanges
3" flex pipe
DEI heat wrap
JGY kevlar clutch
JGY 8.8 lb flywheel


whew...my wallets taking a beating


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ordered some new stuff
> 
> 1.75" mandrel bends for wastegate (gonna dump it out the bumper! )
> 3" exhaust flanges
> ...



cancelled the flywheel for now. thatll be in 2 weeks...heres what i bought today










jwt s4's.......


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> cancelled the flywheel for now. thatll be in 2 weeks...heres what i bought today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..|.. o . 0 ..|.. the GTI-R oil squirters have to be imported from japan...so im looking at a BB now, or a non turbo with lots of bolt ons, i dont know im being pulled in so many ways


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

just do what i did, then go whoop up on some JDMs haha


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well arent you just a baller TOMMY? :woowoo:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hahahah. i got paid $1000 cash for 3 weeks part time...not too bad


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

hey tommmy its chris do you still need a ser harness cuz marcus has mine if you want it


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

B13 SE-R said:


> hey tommmy its chris do you still need a ser harness cuz marcus has mine if you want it



i dont, but i think alex might need one.


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

B13 SE-R said:


> hey tommmy its chris do you still need a ser harness cuz marcus has mine if you want it


bitch im useing that harness, nm i have 2
bw 1000$ for 3 weeks, what are u selling your self again? i thought i told u about that


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

I need a SER harness but it has to be for a OBD II computer.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

well i went to ace pick-a-part yesterday to get shit off an obd2 g20...might wanna check it out


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

2slowpro said:


> Well arent you just a baller TOMMY? :woowoo:



oh yeah tommy is balling out of control. btw im driving a 2001 5.7l firebird. till next week.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hahah hell yea man. get some of that american muscle


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

almost ready for welding


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

anyone know where i can find a cheap clutch? i went to visit my friend in portside and there was a speed bump and about a 1ft hole on the other side that i dident see and got stuck...i burned up my clutch pretty bad trying to get it out, finaly some dude with a van pulled me out. nuff said


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

autozone, ebay


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

bah all this rain sucks.......but i had a rad barbq tho lots of food and it was cooked by chefs.


oh balla tommy your avatar still sucks. bush sucks too tho. niel borsch for prez???? haha no way.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hillary 08 sucka


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

^^ I had to jump in and say HAHA on that one....LOL

Arnold 08


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

arnold cannot run. he wasnt born in the united states. sorry. 

anyone with political knowledge would know that


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

ohhh arent you the cornicopia of political knowledge now huh tommy. yeah right no hillary 08. how about koop 08.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i think a good race would be gouliani vs hillary honestly.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I was joking because I thought you where.... 

There are to many old fashion Americans both female and male that do not want a woman running this country. Even if they do believe in every aspect of the female canidate they will not vote for her. They just cant see a female taking us into War or making big decisions... 


I also agree that Gouliani and Hillary will be the next race...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i think a woman would be prefectly able to serve as president...i think a monkey could do a better job than daddy's boy is now.

alot of people i have talked to feel the same way about a woman being president.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

They feal the same as you or me? 

I wouldnt have a problem with a woman president, but Im sure that the bread basket of this country does...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ahhh. who cares. i dont wanna do politics right now. you know how hardcore i am about it, and i dont feel like getting all rowled up. haha.

come over this weekend mike! see the s4's


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Im gonna get rowled up if your shit dont get on the street real soon....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i got tired of waiting for a laptop of someone else's, so i just bought one JUST for the car. hahahaha


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

u drug dealer!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha only $80 off ebay


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

> NotAnotherHonda's
> haha only $80 off ebay


yeah right like 1800 you selling huh tommy admit it. we know we jut want some work too to pay for mods. i wanna pay for somthing like a 6.6l v8 t/a with loud pipes that make children cry.
__________________


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

trans ams are slow compared to a 300whp 200sx.....if i ever get one ill let you know haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i fucking hate this car. sick and tired of this shit


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i fucking hate this car. sick and tired of this shit


ut oh what happend?
btw u still have ur 1.6 turbo parts still?


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

What is wrong with your car now Tommy? I think i found a Harness this guy is gonna pull one and let me know GOD I HOPE SO.. S4 cams nice. I'm looking foward to getting some s3m cams.

Marcus whats up w/ you i thought you were getting the GTIR or a s13? Did those fall through? So you just gonna stick with the GA16 and turbo it?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

if you only knew how hard it is to spend hours cutting and fabbing up pipes, drive an hour to get them welded, come back, only to find out they are 1/2" off, therefore making them useless and having to do it over again.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Yea that sucks. Well can you re weld an extra peice?


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

I hope you can figure out a way to make them all work.


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

2slowpro said:


> What is wrong with your car now Tommy? I think i found a Harness this guy is gonna pull one and let me know GOD I HOPE SO.. S4 cams nice. I'm looking foward to getting some s3m cams.
> 
> Marcus whats up w/ you i thought you were getting the GTIR or a s13? Did those fall through? So you just gonna stick with the GA16 and turbo it?


nopoe my friend wants to turbo his 1.6


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well what are you gonna be doing keeping your b13 or getting a S13?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Primeredb13 said:


> nopoe my friend wants to turbo his 1.6



you better tell him to buy my manifold


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i fucking hate this car. sick and tired of this shit


I said that for a very long time...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wastegate dump tube is pretty much done. all i have to do is weld 2 more pipes in place and put a peice of sheet metal on the inside of the bumper so the pipe doesnt melt it. then i have to trim the pipe up a bit on the outside


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

you should trim it up a bit and paint it black... Looks sick though, Im proud of you tommy shit is coming along nicely


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

funny you say that. last night i trimmed it up and painted it heat-temp black


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I knew that, last night I was watching you.....


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

w00t jacksonville is the murder capital of florida. ooooo so watch out i listen to static planet today it had ppl calling out thier gangs. imm scared now.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i aint scurred...i chill w mike rountree...aint no one wanna mess with a dude with a ring through his eyebrow


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

oh yeah i got a ring in my wang


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the ring prolly weighs that small shit down


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

fuck yeah, I kick it with Tommy Borchert AKA Big Bird on the streets....

Jax Beach Hard Core right tommy


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wastegate is DONE



















just needs to be tuned


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

hot shit, good job buddy


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

hey tommy u need to help me put my gauges in my dash im tired of this pillar i almost got in a accident because of the blind spot it gives me.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Cool, lets do it sunday


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> Cool, lets do it sunday


do i need anything special?
and when do u wana go skating


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

what gauges are they? brand, type, etc.? where do you wanna put them? in the dash like mine?

we can skate after we get your car done on sunday if you want


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

wlw you guys skate what ****.. LOL i'm playing. the car looks good tommy. I cant wait to see it tuned and on the road. Well i just finally got back from vacation, i got a new harness it should be in by tuesday i hope. I cant wait i'm so excited to get that damn car done. Well i'll have to stop by and check it out.


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

ok guys im selling a JDM sr20 head, wireing harness, ecu and a sr20block know anyone that needs any of this?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

YOU DO!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

I will bro dont fade it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

^ what are you going to need?


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

What do you mean what do i need? I dont need anything. Well i need to pick up that front bumper off you i'm gonna have to do that soon. If your avaliable monday i'll get it off you than and take it out to stage 6. I got the harness in the dude forgot a piece if it so he is shipping it out to me so i'll get that with in a few days. 3 probably so i'm good i should be up and running in about 2 weeks. How is yours going?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

mines done, just needs to be tuned


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I have been waiting for this for a while....

Oh by the way my car is back up for sale the guy wants $1100 for it...I might buy it and park it somewhere till I save up some money to do something to it... Will have made 900 off of selling it the first time...


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Geez skool just get your car back play with it enjoy it. Well go get it tuned what are you waiting for snow to happen here in florida?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

please mike, do that. i miss that car for real.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

check out this K&N filter i got off ebay for $9!!!!! looks better than that rice blue filter i had. the top is chrome and shit. blingin, straight blingin haha


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

yeah mike get that shit back, that thing was one of the cleanest 200s iv seen


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

sorry i didnt stop by tommy I ran into a problem....ummmm sarah


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

is she ok? you didnt hook up did you?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah she is okay, im not....lol no she just showed up at my house...I had to haul ass


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

OK whats the word on you getting your 200 back


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

its pending he leaves in like a week so if he is still willing in a week I most likely am getting it back...Im gonna use the extra 800 that I made off the car to get it repainted and new shocks...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ide get the gr2's....if you arent gonna keep it that long, theres no use wasting money on AGX's



and chris- gimma a call! i got a new phone and for some reason it lost your number. peace


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ide get the gr2's....if you arent gonna keep it that long, theres no use wasting money on AGX's
> 
> 
> 
> and chris- gimma a call! i got a new phone and for some reason it lost your number. peace


tommy im keepin the sr i have could u get me a price on some new pistons/rods and some head bolts


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you dont need pistons or rods unless you are planning on making over 500whp. head bolts, you can get from ARP for about $100 or less if i recall correctly. check sr20forums for the specifics on that.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

I guess he plans on going with the big dogs with making that big 500HP, well good luck w/ that man that will be an expensive build.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i just think marcus needs to do alot of research on this motor. go on sr20 forums and read around before you see what youre getting into


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

2slowpro said:


> I guess he plans on going with the big dogs with making that big 500HP, well good luck w/ that man that will be an expensive build.


No i dont plan on doing all that my 1.6 is dieing and i dont have head bolts i have everything else but some mounts and the carrier brackets


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

"some" mounts? you know thw 1.6 and 2.0 mounts are all the same except for 2, if i recall correctly.

the carrier bracket is dirt cheap from any junkyard, its only 3 bolts.

head bolts are cheap as well. i googled them and found ARP bolts for $119...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my cars done...rode it today


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm glad you got it running what was the issue that was causing the spark issue?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bad plug wires...

it rides like shit as of now, due to the fact that its not tuned at all. acceleration is really stumbly and idleing is a bit off.

im ditching this bullshit 3" downpipe and biting the bullet and getting a 3" JGY downpipe...i hate jgy, but they make a good downpipe that will bolt up to standard exhausts (as if that mattered to me). anyways, with a lil tuning, and a full exhaust, ill be a happy guy


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

ill be happy to...it was oficially the loudest car I have ever riddin in...

with a little more tlc it will be a monster


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks...i hope so


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well git-r-done i'm gonna be coming over saturday if its kool i need assistance with wiring up some shit.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

call me whenever alex


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

damn im like the only one who doesnt hang out I feel left out.

and btw im moving to yulee. and moving sucks


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

we need to get up sometime then. quit bitchin and lets chill


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Tommy you gonna come out to BJ's w/ the 200 i wanna take her out for a spin..


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

You might wanna wait till it actually runs right... 

Oh and Tommy awnser your computer-laptop-cell phone-camera-dvd player-PS2-Xbox thinggy...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i might bring it out tonight, but no one can drive it yet...i cant even go into boost...until it runs perfect, im babying this thing


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Dude you let Skool drive it but you wont let me ok i see how it is.. I better get first dibs on driving it when its tuned unless mines out i wanna see how she feels.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

mikes driven a 200sx for 3 years...you havent even driven one once...thats why


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

HAHAHA damn that was funny but I also have known this tall fucker for about 3 years also...


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Yea i can see how he is a great friend when he turns and sells the turbo shit you gave him a deal on and profits off it, great friend. Whatever just my opinion.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

HAHA your great...I really profited

Should I list out every part because it was well over the $950 I sold it all for. The manifold alone was $450. Also considering I still owe Tommy another $100. I cant stand people who dont have a clue what they are talking about...

Oh and its Mike not Skool...

I hate internet fueds they are pointless...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Also considering I still owe Tommy another $100. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> actually its $140 haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> Nuskool said:
> 
> 
> > Also considering I still owe Tommy another $100. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well whatever bro as you wish and do.


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

anyone know whos blue b13 with b14 wheels and a safc is at driving force? and is it for sale its been up there for awhile


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Sounds like it belongs to Travis are the wheels white? If so its a GA with bolt ons


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> NotAnotherHonda said:
> 
> 
> > Thats an I.O.U....I took 40 off for the time I let you borrow my spare..HAHA
> ...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I wish I even had $140 bucks...

I dont even have a damn job right now...


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Tommy i may need to borrow your saudering gun


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

I just got a new one that was $60, so be careful with it. But you can pick it up this weekend


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Ok kool i may pick one up not sure yet will have to look around but i may just borrow yours i need to install a few wires and shit.


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> I wish I even had $140 bucks...
> 
> I dont even have a damn job right now...


yeah it has white wheels do u know what hes doing with it?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

no idea...

I have not talked to him in about a year or so....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Primeredb13 said:


> yeah it has white wheels do u know what hes doing with it?



you can call him. i got his number if you want it


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Man i hope your doing your dyno tuning soon. Oh i called stage 6 for you it will be 150 per hour and since you probably dont have any pre-set maps it will take longer than 2 hours (FYI) Velocity Trends charges 125 an hour but it will take over 2 hours so just expect that. My last harness came in so i should be running hopefully in the next few days or next week some time. THANK F*CKING GOD!!!! Hell maybe my car will be up and running before yours.. :banana: LOL


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Hell maybe my car will be up and running before yours.. :banana: LOL



well, mines running, so i win...

but, yours should have been running 5 months ago, but we wont get into that


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well if my car is done and your's isnt dyno tuned than we have a problem bro. and your right it should have been done but since pieces were missing i had to go find them so the car would run. But now i have all the pieces and now its only gonna be a matter of time before she is running and on the road and running right.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh yea Tommy what do you wanna sell your Nissan Valve cover


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im not gonna sell you my nissan valve cover unless youll sell me yours...


oh yea---

chris and marcus!!! i lost yalls numbers and need to talk to one of you. please call me!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

more parts waiting to be installed










jwt s4's
jgy street disk/heavy duty pressure plate
jgy 8.8lb flywheel


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll sell you my nissan valve cover. sure if you really want it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

not really, but i always wanna have a spare


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

1994 sentra for sale 
1800, sr20 is extra tho, i have wireing harness and ecu


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Your selling your ride now huh why is that? Tommy what happened to your Nos?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my nos? i sold it before i got turbo...nos is for pussies


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well i am what i eat bro.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

I just want some nitrious to purge and to cool of the IC.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> I just want some nitrious to purge and to cool of the IC.


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

2slowpro said:


> Your selling your ride now huh why is that? Tommy what happened to your Nos?


tired of havin a slow car


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i called you twice today marcus. ill just see you out there tonight i guess


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i called you twice today marcus. ill just see you out there tonight i guess


yeah sorry dude a had a BC


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

whats a BC...and where the hell was everyone last night. i went around 1015 and no one was there


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I had Nitrous and loved it...its fun as shit to use....

I dont think tommy ever got the full effect of it...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> I had Nitrous and loved it...its fun as shit to use....
> 
> I dont think tommy ever got the full effect of it...



he doesnt want nitrous to use when racing. he wants to PURGE and "chill his intercooler"


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

ohhhh i see... use it to chill the intercooler but no purging....

Make the 3 dollar intercooler sprayer they showed on sports compact mag...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> ohhhh i see... use it to chill the intercooler but no purging....
> 
> Make the 3 dollar intercooler sprayer they showed on sports compact mag...



anyone that knows anything about turbos knows that a big front mount does NOT get hot with a T28...Intercooler spraying with C02 is used for big turboed applications, like the SC61 or a T4, under hard boost/race setups. a low boosted t28 motor will have VERY little benefit from a C02 sprayer. its more for show-just like the purge. but thats just what i think.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I say If a three dollar mod kept my turbo any cooler than normal it would be worth it....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

trust me- he doesnt want a $3 sprayer, even if it worked 23927932 times better than the NX sprayer. like i said, i doubt it has much to do with performance.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

ooooo my boss wants me to buy his 80s toyota van from him the thing is pimp like a bubble


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you need to quit fuckin around and find an eight-six...if i was to buy any toyota besides a supra, thatde be it


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well as the car sits it will not get a IC sprayer, once i decided to put more power out of it with a bigger turbo and shit than i'd grab a ic sprayer. I wouldnt mind NOS going to the engine but i'd be afraid i'd blow it so i'll pass on that option. I didnt go out saturday was doing a oil change and tune up on the mazda. Is the nissan running right? Marcus if you put a SR20VE in your b13 you will be faster than you are and faster than most hondas. But to each his own. What are you gonna get?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Is the nissan running right? ?



haha of course not...just ordered more shit 

we'll prolly have both our cars running at the same time at this rate


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Probably what did you order now focker? I'm hoping to have the car running friday. I Looking forward to having it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

top secret haha


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> top secret haha


Top secret.. :loser: whatever.. LOL..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

project 300whp is under way.......again


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> project 300whp is under way.......again



300whp huh?? I'm ready to see this one..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

me too. 50lbs, new fuel rail, cobra maf, etc


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow almost the same setup as me except i'm running a stock GTIR and a Cobra mas and a tuned ecu and you will be running larger injectors (not by much) and a better fuel rail, better turbo, and a stand alone.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

if all goes well, ill max out this turbo asap...btw, it maxes out at 320


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well git-r-done.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

standalone is gone by the way


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

WHY? are you telling me your getting a JWT ECU


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

haha its not running that bad, i drove the beaste today and she runs....puuuuurty

im excited about the future upgrades...


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well when are you actually gonna get a beast?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

me? or tommy?


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Nuskool said:


> me? or tommy?


Well this may sound mean but dont take it that way. If you drove tommy's car and it is a beast than i wouldnt be refering to his. I'm refering to you when are you getting a beast.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

If you consider a jeep a beast..lol 

Im really not sure what I am going to get...I have about 2 weeks to find something because if not I will be walking to school...So if you see something feal free to let me know...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> WHY? are you telling me your getting a JWT ECU



yep. im just gonna jump on the bandwagon and do what everyone else does. i dont have a working laptop, nor do i have the time/knowledge to tune something of this caliber


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Well this may sound mean but dont take it that way. If you drove tommy's car and it is a beast than i wouldnt be refering to his. I'm refering to you when are you getting a beast.



ill show your car what a beast mine is


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Wow almost the same setup as me except i'm running a stock GTIR and a Cobra mas and a tuned ecu and you will be running larger injectors (not by much) and a better fuel rail, better turbo, and a stand alone.


and cams....and clutch...and exhaust....and downpipe....and flywheel... :hal:


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well I have a upgrade Clutched Lighten flywheel, i have a full 3" down pipe, cobra MAF and greddy exhaust. So i'm pretty stacked like you but you have the cams, and larger injectors a fuel rail. Oh and if you wanna show me a beast the Mazda is ready for you tonight. LOL.. didnt think the beast would come out tonight anyway just thought i'd fuck w/ you. 

Well my buddy has a 1994 Ford Ranger w/ 9" lift, 35/12.5/15 tires, rebuilt motor and rebuilt tranny, it needs to be re geared for driving but its a beast. He is looking for 6k for it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hahaha the mazda wants some. youre crazy


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

after what i saw tonight you dont want none right now.. LOL...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I want some....I just bought an old turbo dodge Mini Van...

Step Up..Whos First


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> after what i saw tonight you dont want none right now.. LOL...



what are you talking about? i never even drove it in front of you. sorry, but shit you say sometimes makes no sense at all.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

dude you drove it out of the parking lot. So com'n i didnt say get it on it hell you can even go over 45 i have the advantage.. LOL.. Gee tommy get so damn defensive..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i drove it out of the parking lot, until i hit 17 mph at 4k rpm. i guess i really showed yall what i have...............................?


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i drove it out of the parking lot, until i hit 17 mph at 4k rpm. i guess i really showed yall what i have...............................?


Dude i'm playin with you relax geez i know your car will be a beast i have never once doubted it i'm building a car close to yours. So clam down ok.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nah man i know you werent JK


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I just think he is pissed because he actually put time into building his car...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> I just think he is pissed because he actually put time into building his car...



ouch- but yea alex...you gotta understand how much time and patience i put into the car, only to have someone say its slow as shit and saying a stock mazda will beat it's ass. its just stupid to say


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well bro i'm saying that as of right this very instant. at this time as the car sits it really can run it wont go fast because you have to tune it thats what i'm saying bro. Geez you take things too personal i know you've put time and effort into the car more than i have. Trust me i wish i had the time to work on my ride and do the work you did. trust me i have all the tools needed to get this swap done it would have saved me over 1,000 dollars to do it myself but i didnt have time i work on the car with me. I know how to do everything after all the home work i've done for this car. I'm doing learning more as i go and when the car is done all the new things that will be done to this car will be done by me. But if you talk facts your Nissan right now isnt fast because you are flooding it out because the ecu is tuned for that. But note toself that i dont fuck with you about anything on your ride bro. I know my mazda is slow its not intended to be fast its just fun to drive and looks great (factory looking). I dont think my mazda is fast but i do like to goof on and play w/ it. So dont think for a second i think my car is faster than yours when i know its not. You car is much faster than my mazda. You need to chill bro


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

its cool alex. like i told you man, i know how you are. but sometimes the shit you say is meant to be funny and JK, but really its just stupid. we are cool and shit, but you gotta know that even when you jk, it still sucks to hear. my car isnt good right now because of alot of things, but i got on it last night on the way home and i can honestly say that i havent sat in a faster car in a long time. thats just being real.i need to change ecu's injecotrs, blah blah blah...and when i do, you wont hear a word from me about how fast it is. in fact, im not gonna try to race you in either one of your cars. mike will tell you that i dont race at all. i do cars FOR ME, not to prove to anyone else how it rides. so remember that when you get yours running


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

Do VVL's have a problem like Type R's when there turboed?


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

What problems occur with type R's when turboed. Everyone i've seen or heard of have had no issues. and the VVL's seem to be fine turboed. Why i thought you were selling your ride for something faster?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Primeredb13 said:


> Do VVL's have a problem like Type R's when there turboed?


ask on sr20forums about vvl's...we dont know shit about them.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ok everything is ordered. that means:

nismo fuel pressure regulator
jwt ecu
jgy fuel rail
msd 50lb injectors
cobra maf


if this doesnt push me over 300whp on 10psi, then more shit will be going in, most likely a bigger turbo


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

VVL's have high compression like alot of VTEC engines, so you have to change pistons out and all that shit....

There are like two turboed VVL's now one is this guy lances on sr20forums and its sick as shit...There are a few threads on his car on that website


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

DET>VET ....


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> DET>VET ....


 IDK


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

VVL is better than DET when the timing kicks its like another boost of energy. If i could have gotten my hands on a sr20vet i'd been really happy


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

What would really be sick to get is one of the sr20vet powered all wheel drive cars they have in Japan....


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

as odd as it sounds the sr20vet comes in a suv


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

until i see a VET make 524 wheel horsepower on a stock block, i will continue to say *DET>VET*


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Dont worry people are gonna do it watch Miko he'll git-r-done. But i like my DET wouldnt hate it at all.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> But i like my DET wouldnt hate it at all.


how do you know? you havent driven it yet?


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

just faith


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha i hope so. i need some too.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

have faith bro it will be worth it when its ready.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my shit has hopefully been shipped out. im leaving to go back to tallahassee on the 24th, so the countdown is on. my car has to be working 100% before i take it on I10. ive blown 2 motors and 2 tires on that road.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

well hopefully it will all get to your house before than dude jimwolf takes 4-6 weeks on the ecu


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

like i said that one night, i bought a tuned ecu from a forum member, so i only have to wait 3-5 days from ups.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Well I am an official owner of a Jeep Cherokee 4x4... 










we shall see how long i can keep her stock


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

sorry tommy forgot you got one already tuned but is it tuned for everything you will be running?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> sorry tommy forgot you got one already tuned but is it tuned for everything you will be running?


yes it is.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well good nice find.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i know. theres nothing else i can get without upgrading everything around it. ill prolly get rocker arm stoppers and upgrade the brakes. then ill keep the money saved till something breaks


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well get yourself a new tranny since you are having problems with it. But i cant wait to see that thing on the road.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh, i fixed that problem


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Good to hear.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha. i bet all of your 157 posts are from here huh hah


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

I wouldnt doubt it bro. Well my new harness got mailed out today so hopefully i'll get it by saturday. Than we can hopefully get this mini me going. I'm looking forward to wire up my Mirrors, and hopefully this guys pulls through and getting this Lucino front end. Oh Marcus there is a guy selling a b13 se-r thats an auto. It has some suspension issues (think his kid ranover something and broke it) but it would be great for you doing a swap he wants $800 for the entire car.


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

2slowpro said:


> I wouldnt doubt it bro. Well my new harness got mailed out today so hopefully i'll get it by saturday. Than we can hopefully get this mini me going. I'm looking forward to wire up my Mirrors, and hopefully this guys pulls through and getting this Lucino front end. Oh Marcus there is a guy selling a b13 se-r thats an auto. It has some suspension issues (think his kid ranover something and broke it) but it would be great for you doing a swap he wants $800 for the entire car.


what u serious? wheres he located?


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

many tommy ur cars a beast at only 5lbs u need to take me for a ride
btw them flames were sweet as hell :cheers:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

If thats a beaste then wait till monday...


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Primeredb13 said:


> what u serious? wheres he located?


Ok the info is

Rick
573-5020

Give him a call and he'll give you the 411.

Yea tommy your car sound really nice a buddies of mine were like that car sounded mean.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks guys. i havent had this many compliments since i showed mikes new girl my meat stick


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah she told me that she didnt realize big bird even had a dick...

but yeah the jeep is fun man drove that bitch on the beach the other day..


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Your meat stick yea..... mmmk


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

just call me "wrxkilla" haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh, and just for you mike.... 

any similarities?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

HAHAHA thats good shit...lol and congrats on beating justin's car...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha thanks. my shit comes in wednesday so be prepared to help out!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my newest addition: dual flex-a-lite 10" fans


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> my newest addition: dual flex-a-lite 10" fans



Photo didnt work.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

there fans we get it show off....j/p yeah what happened to monday?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the dick didnt send them till today


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well that sucks dude.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my exhaust is getting done as i write this, and my ecu and fuel shit will be here on tuesday guaranteed. so its going in tuesday night


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Did you get me my stickers yet Tommy?


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well that is great news i am expecting that car to be out there tuesday night and i want a ride in it. I wanna to be stuck in that seat after we get back to the lot.....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hahahaha. it wont be ready by tuesday night, but itll be ripped apart atleast.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

just got it back. its SOOOO silent when not under boost or in idle...almost like stock!!! im soooo happy it came out the way it did.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

looks good as shit, very subtle....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks mike...and you better have got some hairiness for ditchin my ass haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn well it was a good night but a true man never tells...lol

I did see chris and I beat that chick with the civic. The one that has like a green body kit...HAHA...The Jeep is undefeated


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha lindsay huh? that civics an automatic haha. but good kill


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

man tommy all your missing is a a wing a big tach and some sort of big ***** trends sticker all over. and some spinner rims


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well thank god its not some goddy fart can.. You gonna put a tip on it or just leave it the stock sleeper look on it? It looks good.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hell no im not puttin a tip on it. this is it


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

It does sound really good took her for a spin yesturday and I think he got really lucky on how it came out...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea, it was either the muffler that i have now or i was gonna get this one


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NOw you just need this...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn. whenever i get bored, i can skateboard on my wing! thanks!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

everyone better be there tonight dammit


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Only a few more days Mr. Borchert....

oh and this one is for you Tommy 467whp on stock cams
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=127194&page=1&pp=20


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Nuskool said:


> Only a few more days Mr. Borchert....
> 
> oh and this one is for you Tommy 467whp on stock cams
> http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=127194&page=1&pp=20



That motor is a Ve with GTIR rods and Forged Pistions, one huge ass turbo. I'm seriously impressed with the #'s but there is a lot of work in that motor, tommy has a way to go to get there as goes for the rest of us. Com'n tommy you know you wanna get to 500 not 300..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

500 daily driven is not possible. 300 on the other hand.........


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

That car turned 467 not even tunned and in 90 degree weather....They said once its running right it should squeeze out about another 100 hp at the same psi with the addition of cams...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

well good for them. the ve is like a honda. vtec baby!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

took off the fuel rail, ecu, and maf...gettin ready for the install tomorrow


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

thats like saying the de is like ls baby...no vtec

Call me tomorrow when you are ready..ill head over...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha i have an LS turbo


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

http://videos.streetfire.net/Player.aspx?fileid=47DE6924-C0F9-44F5-B61B-A94D621A10F2&kw=3&p=1

thats a video alex gave me showing lauren and her s2000 getting her ass kicked by a 91 accord turbo...HAHAHAHHAA


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn now you need to go and beat the shit out of that accord...lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh, he'll get his very soon my son. ordered some greddy rocker arm stoppers today cause i rev too damn high


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Now what are the stoppers gonna do Curious.... dont know anything about them.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

they go above the rocker arms. in case you rev high and the rocker arms pop put, they prevent the arms brom being thrown into the valvetrain and cause catastrophic damage to the head.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> they go above the rocker arms. in case you rev high and the rocker arms pop put, they prevent the arms brom being thrown into the valvetrain and cause catastrophic damage to the head.


in other words its almost exactly as it sounds..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

exactly. they are a cheap and safe investment


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

i dunno tommy his accord is pretty fast we pulled away from 2 evos 5deep in his car it was so funny


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

we'll see how it runs when im done, then ill talk. until then, im quiet.


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> we'll see how it runs when im done, then ill talk. until then, im quiet.


be a real good race hes not to far from 300hp maybe 15-20 hp away
u need to take me for a ride sat if ur at Bj's


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i heard he only dynoed 220whp...

and my shit is IN. took me the better part of a day and a half. alot of sweat and actually some blood here and there. one of the more frustrating installs ive done. anwways, fuel rail and maf are in and it runs. still a few leaks to take care of, but its dark now and ill do it tomorrow.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

good job Tommy boy I know that shit got hard there at the end but I bet your glad you did it...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im turning into superman on this motor. haha


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey tommy if you could, can u list the things i need to drop the sr20 in my car, like the carrier bracket, n stuff ima start peicein it together my mom wants to know...and i just cant remember it off the top of my head. I might as well ask u cuz u did 1.6 to 2.0


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

all wiring harnesses (3 peices), motor mounts, shit like that. if you get the whole motor, it will come with the axle bracket. youll need cv joints, tranny, shit like that. try to find a complete motor. save yourself alot of money and bullshit


----------



## p0keyb13 (Aug 26, 2005)

hey marcus.. just get a BB front clip fron my boy man.. he does really good work. he put that VG30ET into an S13. oh.. and by the way. im selling my sentra.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

p0keyb13 said:


> hey marcus.. just get a BB front clip fron my boy man.. he does really good work. he put that VG30ET into an S13. oh.. and by the way. im selling my sentra.



hey man. who are you? i havent met you have i?


----------



## p0keyb13 (Aug 26, 2005)

my name is matt.. are you the one with the black 200? if so.. i saw you at brewsters. next time i go up there... iwil most likely be driving my newer car.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cool man. i am leaving to go back to tallahassee saturday morning, and will be there for a month before i come back for a weekend, but im sure ill see you soon. peace


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

p0keyb13 said:


> hey marcus.. just get a BB front clip fron my boy man.. he does really good work. he put that VG30ET into an S13. oh.. and by the way. im selling my sentra.


i want ur rims, what u gettin?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

p0keyb13 said:


> he does really good work. he put that VG30ET into an S13..



ide like to see that by the way


----------



## Anuthab15 (May 15, 2005)

whats up boys!!! i know you know who this is............i havent been gone that long anyways its me dave, so whats up fellas. nice setup there tommy youve gone a long way from a kitted nitrous car to a full out sr20det huh cool. but now i got some questions for you i was wondering how much you spent on the swap but just the basic setup so it runs right and what all you needed. because come next summer that shitty motor in my sentra is coming out and im dropping in an sr i gave the civic to andrea so let me know whats up man.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

davey boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

i miss your ass. anyways, im about to leave to go to tallahassee, but ill write all the prices out later tonight. itll be painful to do that haha


----------



## Anuthab15 (May 15, 2005)

see i was thinking of buying a front clip of probably a GTiR and just switching everyhting over but i was wondering about the tranny


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dont do that shit. clips are way more than you need. they are for people who dont know what the hell they are doing and just buy the whole front half of a car when its all the shit they dont need. 

for a sr20 swap (on a b14, dunno if they are the same) youll need

motor 
tranny 
axles
ecu
gauges
wiring harnesses- all 3 of them
heater hoses
all accessories like AC, power steering pump, etc
all mounts if you can get them. if not, i think only 2 are different ( passenger side mount and rear tranny mount i think, not sure)
radiator hoses- i kept my 1.6 radiator

i think thats about it


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Dave did you get my email buddy.....

Oh and I think you forgot clutch and flywheel thats it...but then again I think the QG uses the same clutch so nevermind...The best way for you to do this dave is to try and find someone with a wrecked b15 SE and just swap the shit right out...We all know those Cali junk yards have everything just watch fast and the furious they got a supra...

BUt the car looks good dave with the spec bumper...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Oh and I think you forgot clutch and flywheel thats it...but then again I think .



i figured that would be included in the transmission. no one would sell a tranny without a clutch and no one would sell a motor without a flywheel ...usually.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I would if I was parting out a car...You make more money that way...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

well that isnt the way most are sold, thats why i didnt include them.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

well i wouldnt include them so...NO i was just fucking with ya buddy..

Put the wheels and tires on today and the jeep is looking good...


----------



## p0keyb13 (Aug 26, 2005)

a front clip comes with everything though. all you have to do is get an se-r tranny or B15 5sp tranny. plus you can get the steering wheel. and with my contact.. you might as well get the clip.. being that most DET's go for about $1,500 anyways. and if any of you need a front clip, or a swap.. talk to me.


----------



## p0keyb13 (Aug 26, 2005)

oh.. and the motor that clips come with are made for turbo. if you get a DE, it'll just be a matter of time until it pops due to cast iron pistons and higher compression. and the clip comes with all the necessary plumbing. until you go front mount, in which case you can sell your old pipes. in the long run.. it pays. get something that will be fast AND last. or you could get the list NotAnotherHonda posted above and some pistons, pipes, and intercooler. and if you do that.. have fun searching.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha DE will pop due to cast iron pistons and high compression ehh? its not hard to spend less than $1000 and lower it to a 8:5:1. itll still be cheaper and last longer due to more available parts and better service-ability. 

if marcus wants to spend $2000 on a motor that has a shitty t25, intercooler piping that wont be used, and STILL have to get more parts to make it work in his car, do it. or he could spend that same amount and turbo a car that he KNOWS HOW MANY MILES ARE ON IT, have better, quality parts ( better turbo, ecu, FMIC and piping), and be faster


----------



## p0keyb13 (Aug 26, 2005)

i'll let you have your opinion and i'll have mine. but the clip wont be 2,000. and all you need afterwards is the tranny. then.. its already built for boost. how long have you been boosting that infiniti motor? and yes.. cast iron pistons will go fast while boosting. might wanna jump on some forged aluminums. just a thought  . and didnt you race someone last saturday?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i didnt race. my shit was sputterin cause of fouled plugs. i raced 2 weeks ago. theres alot of rumors about USDM motors and how easy they are to blow. but i know first hand how strong they are. period.

if you can get a front clip INSTALLED for under $2000, ill paypal you that money right now. 


they are the same motors besides lower compression pistons and oil squirters. how (besides that) is it "built for boost"


----------



## p0keyb13 (Aug 26, 2005)

you really want to paypal me? cuhz i can make it happen hombre. =] and the pistons on the DET are made of different material and shaped differently. and as far as pricing goes...http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=45029 either round up all of that or get a front clip. im just giving my input. im not some mega japanese specialists trained by nissan. just some thoughts :crazy:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im sorry man, but i simply dont think you know as much about nissans as you thinkyou do. you thought i had an infinity motor, when anyone that knows anything about nissans knows that infinity's were all highport motors. since mine is a lowport, you should have known that its just an infinity valve cover. 

and you think you can get a det front clip installed for under $2000? you need to pm alex (2slowpro) cause he might wanna do it. stage 6 charged over $3000 if i recall correctly to do it JUST FOR THE INSTALL. thats not that bad of a price if they do it right, which they will. and now you come along saying you can get a det and have it installed all for under $2000? you just dont know that much about these cars if you honestly think that. sorry hombre


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

p0keyb13 said:


> you really want to paypal me? cuhz i can make it happen hombre. =] and the pistons on the DET are made of different material and shaped differently. :



WRONG

*the DE, and DET pistons/rods are ALL CAST*. the bluebird and pulsar rods are the EXACT SAME and have 8:5.1 compression. the pulsar has 8:3.1 because of the head design. 

any more?


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

GTIR Motor: $1,979; Install: $1,000; Total:$2,979. Did do some upgrades on things like exhaust, piping, re wiring of gauges and boost controller and turbo timer. But roughly about 3gs motor installed and that wasnt a front clip and honestly if you have a b14 you dont want the front clip its a waste if you have a b13 or nx its worth it. (Due to OBDI) computer.)


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

2,000 would be a steal...Everyone with a nissan would have one in that case. I would have never sold mine.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh and FYI i cant say i know to much about the nissan engines this is my first one and i've only owned it since March and havent even driven it because i've had so many set backs and its such a huge learning experience. So i'm learning as i go.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im still waiting to him to admit he was wrong about the internals.................


----------



## p0keyb13 (Aug 26, 2005)

LIKE I SAID... just some thoughts... anyways. i CAN get the DET swap done. i dont really give a flyin fuck whether you believe it or not. and why the hell do you have an infiniti valve cover if it came with a nissan one? thats like.. getting a supersaloon bumper and trading it for an XE front. and when you say "these cars".. thats pretty general.. and last but not least.. i could give a damn about turbo.. cuhz im not getting one. just thought someone might want a hookup. sorry for all this confusion. ~off mah nuts.. the end


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

tommy you rock.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

p0keyb13 said:


> LIKE I SAID... just some thoughts... anyways. i CAN get the DET swap done. i dont really give a flyin fuck whether you believe it or not. and why the hell do you have an infiniti valve cover if it came with a nissan one? thats like.. getting a supersaloon bumper and trading it for an XE front. and when you say "these cars".. thats pretty general.. and last but not least.. i could give a damn about turbo.. cuhz im not getting one. just thought someone might want a hookup. sorry for all this confusion. ~off mah nuts.. the end



chill man. the only reason i was comin off like a dick is cause you came in here and started all this "usdm motors will blow so buy clips from me". if you knew any of us, youde know how cheap we are haha. also, you acted all knowledgable about all this stuff, when you werent. if you want us to buy stuff from you, you better make sure you know your stuff. anyways, you have good prices. thats why im skeptical as to why they are SO GOOD. you cant blame me or anyone else for wanting to try your knowledge on this. its alot of money for someone to give you, when you tell us that gti-r rods are "shaped differently". how are we suppose to wanna buy stuff from you when you dont know what youre selling? 

like i said, i know i came off like a dick and my bad about it. i hope we are still cool. sometimes i get a lil carried away, especially when i put THOUSANDS into my motor and then you come on here and say "all udsm motors will pop cause they are high compression" and shit.


----------



## Anuthab15 (May 15, 2005)

so anyways is worth for me to try to swap in the DET in a b15 or not worth it, i would like to do it with about 4g's homie. but just the basic setup so it runs naaw mean


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Anuthab15 said:


> so anyways is worth for me to try to swap in the DET in a b15 or not worth it, i would like to do it with about 4g's homie. but just the basic setup so it runs naaw mean



for 4 grand you can either source an sr20 and swap it or buy a clip. either way itll be faster than the QG


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Honestly i'd do it swap in a det rather than a de because de's suck balls.... (FOR YOU TOMMY)LOL.. The DET would be really nice in the b15 go for it. Just its a long process make sure you get all the information before you do the swap i'm running into so many issues (DAMN IT BLOWS). Oh yea tommy i need all new sensors for the gtir i have to get sr20de sensors to make the harness work (only some) YEA!!! this shit blows.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Honestly i'd do it swap in a det rather than a de because de's suck balls.... (FOR YOU TOMMY)LOL.. The DET would be really nice in the b15 go for it. Just its a long process make sure you get all the information before you do the swap i'm running into so many issues (DAMN IT BLOWS). Oh yea tommy i need all new sensors for the gtir i have to get sr20de sensors to make the harness work (only some) YEA!!! this shit blows.



if your saying it blows, then why tell dave to do the same thing? all the swap info you would EVER need is on sr20forums. its only hard because you have a bunch of guys do it who have no idea what they are doing on that particular motor. i think if allthe research had been done before you bought that car and motor, you would have had a v8 killer 2 weeks after you bought that motor.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well my issue is i have a b14 not a b13. OBDII and OBDI if i had a obd1 computer i'd be fine and dandy but i dont so i have to change sensors to make it work with my b14 ecu. Now if i had say a b13 with a obd1 computer i could just take the motor and the GTIR engine drop it in connect everything up and use the GTIR ECU and its a done deal. That what dave has right a b13 or nx2000 right? So thats my delma. But your right i'd be a v8 killa if i'd found more of this info sooner but oh well live and learn. Right now trying to locate sensors we'll see where i get with this. Hopefully another 2 weeks i cant afford for it to be down any more.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

just so you know alex, there have been plenty of people that make the jdm harness work on their b14's.


----------



## p0keyb13 (Aug 26, 2005)

naw man.. iss cool. i dont sell the clips. my boy rick does. and he schools the hell outta me honestly. he had a GTi-R powered 200sx for sale. but i think its gone. he rebuilt it himslef. he can get front clips for wayy good prices. oh.. and as far as the cheapness thing goes.. the car i just bought was 600. but then again, it was one hell of a deal. and i know all usdm motors arent gonna pop. i just didnt know what you had on it. because i knew someone a while ago with a usdm motor, t3/t4 kit, and ran about 9lbs(i think) and he cracked a piston in half. but yea man.. i might be able to hit up brewsters this friday, if not i'll just wait a week.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well the b14 ECU isnt gonna accept the gtir plug harness that goes directly into the ecu than there are plugs from the gtir that the b14 harness wont plug into. I have to aquire other sensors from a usdm b14 sr20de and place in the gtir places and than it should work.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Well the b14 ECU isnt gonna accept the gtir plug harness that goes directly into the ecu than there are plugs from the gtir that the b14 harness wont plug into. I have to aquire other sensors from a usdm b14 sr20de and place in the gtir places and than it should work.



did you ask about the harness on sr20forums?


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

yes that was my response i'm working on it all.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i dont see why you have to do a damn thing. you are the one tracking down all this harness shit, when thats what youre paying them to do?


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm just speeding up the process. I'm on the forums more than they are so i ask the forum memebers so i can get it done and have this beast on the road. I'm tired of waiting. And i just found out i'm missing a few a/c lines so i gotta get them replaced so i have a/c


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ac lines $$$$$$$$


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

trust me i know bro i know. I might try and get some used ones.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bought the Unorthodox crank pulley tonight and will install it the day i get it hopefully


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

why dont you buy me something bro? How is the car running


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

why would i try to help out the competition? haha


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

because the competition helped you w/ getting that engine..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you mean by pushing the car a block? you pussy


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

check out what i bought today. 

note: this isnt my motor of course- just the plug wire cover


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

damn tommy you can have a header and a turbo...


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> check out what i bought today.
> 
> note: this isnt my motor of course- just the plug wire cover



Thats really nice can i borrow i know a machine shop that can copy it for me so i can create one for myself..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Thats really nice can i borrow i know a machine shop that can copy it for me so i can create one for myself..



if you wanna bite


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> if you wanna bite


If i wanna bite??? Oh do tell brother..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> If i wanna bite??? Oh do tell brother..



its biting if i get it then you get it. FYI- they are only $25 shipped off sr20forums. your machine shop wont do it cheaper than that, will they?


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well they need it as a template and they'll creat it and than ingrave whatever i want in it for 100.. Where off the sr20 forums are they and also how does it mount?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Well they need it as a template and they'll creat it and than ingrave whatever i want in it for 100.. Where off the sr20 forums are they and also how does it mount?



http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?p=1189339#post1189339

i get to make fun of you if you get it though


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Why do you get to make fun of me?


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> you mean by pushing the car a block? you pussy


I'm a pussy??? Last time i checked i did more than just push a fucking car, i helped get the ecu out and other misc peices you wanted it was too late to remove the engine and i had plans sunday so i couldnt work on the car so bite me f*cker......


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> I'm a pussy??? Last time i checked i did more than just push a fucking car, i helped get the ecu out and other misc peices you wanted it was too late to remove the engine and i had plans sunday so i couldnt work on the car so bite me f*cker......



haha whoa. i love you alex. ill send you an e-kiss. sorry if i upset your ass..



























pussy. haha


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

Anyone know who drives that red SE-R with the bike rack on top? i always see him but can never catch him, hes like a ghost i see him then hes gone. I was commin out of publix and i seen him so i tryed to follow but me disapeared


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Primeredb13 said:


> Anyone know who drives that red SE-R with the bike rack on top? i always see him but can never catch him, hes like a ghost i see him then hes gone. I was commin out of publix and i seen him so i tryed to follow but me disapeared



a bike rack on top? its prolly someones DAD... haha


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well who is coming out to play tonight BJs? Tommy whats up w/ your ride All good or still working kinks? I should be getting my sensors here in the next few days (guessing friday)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Well who is coming out to play tonight BJs? Tommy whats up w/ your ride All good or still working kinks? I should be getting my sensors here in the next few days (guessing friday)


my shits been good. its down right now cause im putting the slim fans in. it should be up by tonight


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Sweet bro git-r-done. I'm looking forward for the weekend.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Sweet bro git-r-done. I'm looking forward for the weekend.



im not comin over this weekend, but ill be there soon.

clutch, flywheel and tires get put on this weekend.


then cams and rocker arm stoppers.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Damn tommy dont flatter yourself its not about your ride. My ride should start this weekend. damn bro little cocky..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Damn tommy dont flatter yourself its not about your ride. My ride should start this weekend. damn bro little cocky..



what are you talking about


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> what are you talking about


I posted i'm looking forward to this weekend and you said that you werent coming over this weekend and i said i wasnt talking about you that i'm looking forward to.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh good...hahaa. i was wondering about your sexuality haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

alex, i was just thinking about your car and i wanted to make sure you are running a 255 walbro fuelpump. i dont remember if you told me that you have one or not, but you better!!!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

bizzump...where has everyone been...?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my cameras been broken so i cant post pics...i got my fans in though...shits been slow cause of school...


alex, your car better be done


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

No i sent the guy payment through paypal and i did it through my checking acct and it doesnt clear till tomorrow. So he'll send me the items as soon as it clears so i'm waiting. Well on a lighter not i got me a valve cover for my mirrors and i ordered the stock fogs lights. But other than things are dead. I'm waiting for the sensor once i get them than the car should start. So hopefully they'll be in friday.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you forget the most painstaking part...troubleshooting...there will be some...guaranteed


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

define trouble shooting?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

shit doesnt ever work the first time every time..especially if its been sitting for over 6 months


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

got my UR crank pulley in today...hello to a whopping 5 whp hahaha


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

well hopefully i'll get lucky


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

well i'm getting my sensors this week thank god


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wanna take bets to see how long itll take before they actually put them in and have the car running? im sayin the car will hit the road in 2 weeks from today


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Ill go with a month but Ill pray its done in less then a week for Alex's sake...


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

well honestly thats realistic to say since i have to wait for the sensors to get here give or take 2-3 days shipping.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ill put $20 cash if that car is on the road and in alex's possession by the 20th


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

well i got all the parts in but i dont think it will be on the road the 20th but it will be alive i hope.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

iknow a group of 4 babboons with a vice grip that can do that swap quicker than them


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> iknow a group of 4 babboons with a vice grip that can do that swap quicker than them


Well i'm glad you do bro. Relax it isnt your car shit. The car will run its the first swap they have ever done like this and first swap for me and we had the wrong information for this swap so we had to find different parts and wait on them. but it will hopefully be running i'm tired of set backs but they are pron to happen. I hope that it starts and i'm driving it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sorry...i just dont like people getting taken advantage of.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I thought they did skoleys car or however you spell his name...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

schooly HAS taken his car there before


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Trust me i'm not getting taken advantage of. I have been working along side these guys trying to get this. Done i locate parts we need and get them to the shop to get it installed. So like i said hopefully i'll have all the last parts on this order and wont need any more. Hey whats this i heard Skooly blew up a lot of head gaskets? Also why did skooly keep blowing trannies?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

The Skooly kids car never really had any problems. It was actually really fast. He ordered a bunch of parts and shit and took it to Stage 6 to have them instal it and i think he never really saw his car again. He ran into some money issues and problems with his DL so he sold the car. The kid who bought the car is the person who had all the problems and that was probly because of being a bad driver and boosting to much...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thats what i heard as well...schooley didnt know shit about the car, but he didnt blow up shit as far as i recall. he kid he sold it to fucked shit up


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

I know i heard of that car blowing head gaskets and several trannies.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i heard of that car running 11's and 700whp.

so many kids have owned that car, and everyone added rumors to it. dont believe that shit. it ran a 12.9 @ 111 and make a lil over 300whp. i talked to matt and saw his setup weeks after he put down those numbers. whatever anyone else sayss about that car (to me) is bullshit. people talk all this bullshit about it breaking 368563 times and running 700hp but its bullshit. period.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well actually Steve at Velocity Trends was the one that stated to me about the head gasket blowing and the tranny blowing a few times.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

one thing you should ALWAYS remember...VELOCITY TRENDS SUCKS DICK


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh really why do you say that i have my opinions what are yours?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

they do shitty work and have no respect for themselves or others. they are liars and go back on their word.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> they do shitty work and have no respect for themselves or others. they are liars and go back on their word.


Ok i'm curious do tell in details with this bro? Not defending them or anything just curious.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i paid them $250 to install seat brackets. they attacked my racing seats with ace hardware L-angles and self tapping screws. the l-angles came out from the car days later. what does that show you about their care for MY SAFETY???

anyweays, a bunch of shit went down after that and i ended up paying $250 MORE to a sister company over here in tallahassee. i did that because VT said they would re-pay me the first $250 if i went ahead and paid their sister company another $250. then when i got back injax they looked me and my mother in the eye and said it never happened.

i dont care whether you like them or not. but whenever i see a car with velocity trends written on it, i laugh in pity.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

They took a very long time with both my Hood and my springs when i ordered from them...

Personally I think its funny...They run into problems when installing shit they have to call Phinel...LOL He is the only mechanic in jax that i trusted touching my car..Him and maybe steve the turbo sentra guy....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

alex, what have you got done by them?


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> alex, what have you got done by them?


Well i got my Tein Super Streets installed by them (as well as purchased). Well the rears were installed wrong and i have broken the link that connects from the sway bar to the strut (the piece off the strut broke off). Now i give them the benefit of the doubt that the instructions are screwy because each strut has a label for where its supposed to go well these are all in the right places its just trying to get Tein to look at the photos of this and say ok we'll re place it and i'm on their ass about this almost everyday.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thtas a long ass run-un sentence haha.

im glad we are in agree-ance in this Velocity Trends bullshit...pakistani bastards


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well i'll be sure to check my vocabulary on here next time. I'm not trying to be perfect. Oh the only think i'd do up there is dyno the car because its cheaper all they do is press the gas in 4th gear thats it now tuning i'll let stage 6 so my tuning.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

most cars dyno in 3rd gear  haha.


sorry i just like fuckin w ya alex


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well some cars 1:1 ratio is in 3rd but most 4 cyl are 4th gear. but yea thats about it. I'm upset w/ this shit.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ive never seen a car dyno in 4th gear


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

http://www.roastedpavement.com/harnessadapter.htm 


alex, heres one of the many peeople who used there 2.0 harness with their jdm obd1 ecu...its alot of work, but look at how much time you would have saved from all this ordering an re-ordering fiasco bullshit. this looks like itde take the better half of a weekend, but it woulda saved alooooooot of time


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

so in the past week or two, ive been buying 

t bolt clamps (instead of those cheap ass worm clamps)=$75
nismo 300zx radiator cap-$40
nissport oil pressure adaptor-$50
heat shield (had to custom make some of it-$20


alex, youllneed a nissport oil pressure adaptor too if you have an oil pressure gauge (aftermarket)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh, and marcus, i dont mean to sound like a dick, but i need that $40 for the axles i gave you. if you dont have it, i just need the axles back. i need $ for some stuff and every lil bit helps. thanks man


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh yea...mike, i need your money too for real. $140 it is. i need to buy shit and i cant cause im nearly $200 short from yall 2


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah im on it.. as soon as I get my $100 from Rick


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

what? i dunno what that is about, but for real, i need it soon. its been over 8 months man


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

gotcha..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

gimme it soon and ill throw in a free kiss...........from kina. YOWSERS!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

sarah and kina have been talking...Damnnnn


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i know. this wont be good for any of us...dumb hoes haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

There gonna try and pull out our secrets but we are better then them... LOL


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i told kina about all the girls you hooked up with...and since theres only like 2, itll be easy for her to remember ahhahahahaha JK


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damnnnnn thats two in one month....More than Tommy in two years....LOL jk


But anyways that one chick on your Myspace that you are all over is Hot hook it up...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Damnnnnn thats two in one month....More than Tommy in two years....LOL jk
> 
> 
> But anyways that one chick on your Myspace that you are all over is Hot hook it up...



who are you talkin about


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

idk i saw pics of you and some chick on your myspace comments...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

shes brazilian...you know how i do


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ordered the tial wastegate today. got rid of that turbonetics shit.


me and steve are installing EVERYTHING this weekend. i hope


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i ordered the greddy profec b last night...

and yall are BORING


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

.........


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice bumpppp...bitch haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

no its really me post whoring even though i dont own a nissan....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you just WISH you did....

all my shits getting installed this weekend by steve...im a lil dissapointed in myself for not doing it but i seriuously dont have the time...oh well i guess. i hate paying people to turn my wrenches but its gotta get done NOW and i cant do it now...dont tell anyone pleeasssseee!!!! ha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

is it alive???


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

this bitch is A-L-I-V-E...this thing is....scary to say the least. i cant drive it with one hand anymore cause of torgue steer...grrrrr

greddy profec is on the way, then its dyno/track time


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

when will u be in town again?...should have called me bitch...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

it was at steves from the minute i got into jax until i left...sorry


ill be in town in a few weeks...im gonna use a digital camera/camcorder when i do a dyno/track day


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

shit where you gonna do it...ill meet ya...lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

profec was sent out today i think, so it's gonna be on in a few days...ass whoopin is comin suckasssssssss


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

alx, call me...i need to ask you something when you get a chance...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ahhh...ill call you tonight alex. ive been in the library studying for midterms the past few times you called. actually im in the library now! haha. thanks for callin though and ill get back to you asap. thanks


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

neverind alex...i was gonna try to get that bumper back from you, but i dont/cant use it anymore...you still owe me $20 by the way


damn, everyone owes me money here


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i bought SLICKS today............................... with 15" konig wheels...12's here i come


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

I dont owe you money tommy!

btw I fixed my sentra new steering wheel , new water pump new tires new wind shield wiper assembly, oil change almost 500$
bah I wonder when I ll get the trans am! so i can be broke cuz of gas


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

keep us updated sir....and do i really owe you money???


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

mike pleeeease dont say you dont owe me $140...for the last time...geez kid, you got a short memory


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

hey whats that quote you made up about trends tommy?

I am gonna make you famous cause I have a paper due tomorrow on trends and I need a good quote....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

trends come and go, and the people caught in them do the same....you better quote me on that!!!!!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

shut up bitch...im saying i made it up and what r gonna do...hahaha

i put right next to it "trends come and go, and the people caught in them do the same" Big Bird.............j/p much love


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha funny bastard...i got my slicks and profec on the way...who can touch me bitches hahahahahaha


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well Tommy one i know i owe you $20 but you never call me to let me know your in town so i cant pay you and two i would have never given you that bumper back because i want it. So when your in town i'll give you $20 dollars for to pay the remainder of my tab. I know that $20 is breaking your bank. Now i'm not sure if i recall or not but did you give Jason the money for the bumper?? Well good luck let me know how everything turns out.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dont act like a dick alex.

you know what? keep that $20 alex. give it to stage 6 for doing such a grrrrrreat job.


marcus doesnt have to pay me his $40, and mike can keep his $140.

fuck it. im over it, but consider me doing yall favors OVER. im tired of getting disrespected like this. peace


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

ouch damn that hurts.....

well you disrespected me and i have disrespected you so we are even now and its all good.....

You know why you havnt gotten your money dont be a dick.....Its not like im rolling around buying all kinds of shit and not paying you back...It seems like every time I get money it goes right back to a $75 book...Trust me you will get your money


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

can I get a favor?

but seriously I still love you tommy


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

shutup you dirty regan lover haha


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow its amazing how everyone takes sarcasm as hostility. Relax focker. Do you honestly think for a min that i'd be that green to you? Please you have been like a help brother to me with this setup. So dont think for a second i'd do that. I've had $20 with your name on it just waiting for you to get in town and let me know your hear for it. The reason i wouldnt give you back the bumper is because i dont like the one the car came with the r33 skyline bumper. Not feeling it so chill bro. $20 bucks aint a thing. I've had 20 in my walet waiting for you so please dont trip ok relax take care of your car and you schooling and when your in town let me know i have your money. I am just refusing to go w/ the crappy bumper i have.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

and remember i did you a favor and never asked for anything in return and never would have because that whats friends do they help one another out when the other needs it. Dont for a second thing i'd be that green to have an attitude that bad dont get me wrong i was upset but i was being sarcastic. you were treating me like marcus and mike (no offense mike) they have had a tab out forever i've had this $20 tab out for 2 mos and have been waiting for you to tell me your in town to give it to you but i never know and anytime i wanna meet up with you are busy. So honestly am i really that much of asshole that would fuck you i mean please if you wanna talk you have my # call me we can get this straight.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

An asshole that would fuck you.....that shit made me laugh so hard...I dont know why


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hahaha...yall are wild...


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well i see my words were twisted oh well. All i'm saying is i dont screw my friends or leave them hanging.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

we'll get it all settled. no big deal.


just remember mike, you arent the only one thats got books to buy


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah books area bitch almost 400 this semester


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

shut up bitch...puttin tires on that jeep and cant afford books....priorities? ha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Shit I didnt pay for those...My parents did....I owe them 450 as well for those tires...lol

Im in the hole deep...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

well tell them to pay for my shit dammit...ill even throw in a KERRY shirt if they do...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

hahaha You should and in a few years it will be a hillary one....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

mike are you with that chick on myspace now?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

haha yeah.....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha..i knew once you hit it you couldnt get away


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

damn i know but i she another sarah....yikes well i guess you will find out on the next episode of.....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nah...sarah was bald...HAHAHAHHAHAH


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

here are a few updated pics...everything installed but the profec b


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

looks good and looks like a pain in the ass


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

it is a pain in the ass..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

got my slicks in and my profec b installed today...havent gotten on it yet, but im pretty much done with everything at this point and will be going to the track in the next week..maybe even jax raceways next saturday


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i am about 95% positive jax raceways was just sold yesturday and is now closed....FOR EVERRRRRRRRRRR....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

1/8 miles are for pussies anyways


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> 1/8 miles are for pussies anyways


1/8 Mile is great for tuning and learning some of the launching limits of your ride.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yes, thats true, and are the ONLY reasons i am considering going. the fair might take presidence though haha.

oh, and up next: brakes! i ordered all 4 stainless lines, and will be getting the nx2000 calipers/rotors once in tallaheezee


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I drove tommy's car and I must say I am finally impressed....At 8 pounds it drove and pulled really well....I dont think he knows but I took the bitch on JTB and hauled some serious ass....Time to turn it up a tad bit more...lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

lemme hit it mike. you know what im talkin about


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

HAHA damnnnnnnnnn will you erase my debt??????????


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yes it will.....if its still hairy


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well glad to see you were in town and didnt call no one to check out my new house. Well my car is getting the new Down Pipe done, IC pipes, custom CV axle coming tomorrow, I'm running no a/c because i dont have the right compressor (fucking sucks) so i have to find another one hopefully i'll have it soon we'll see. I hope to be on the streets saturday but it will be out next tuesday. I'd bring it out Sat but i'm going to the club w/ the woman. Look forward to seeing ya Tommy be safe.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yes it will.....if its still hairy


you sick fucker


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i didnt have any time to chill with anyone cause my dads bday, fair w family, blah blah blah...i went to bj's for only 15 min haha


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

And mike drove the 200. Well as soon as my axles are made the car is on the road. i should have it either friday or saturday.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well at least i know its a beast i know mike knows you havent said much about it so. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i cant beleive you have to get axles MADE...i dont get it?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

at 9 pounds its drove very well.....I was impressed now he just needs to fix that boost contoller so he can turn it up a little more...


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well i'm running a G20 Tranny (p10) the axles that came with it (1) is kinda broken so gotta get one made. So i only need one made so i'm waiting on it. Car starts sounds pretty good. looking forward to driving it. I'm also in the process of ordering a short shifter and possibly a GTIR steering wheel. When taxes come i'm hopefully gonna get my Teins for it (full coilover).


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i wish i got a tax refund... haha


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

whats up peps car payed off so maybe now I can hang with you guys


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

its about time matt. lets chill next time i get in town. we can get your car FAST now


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

its been over a week..is that axle made yet alex?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah so what has been going on here fellaz


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

alex got his car back....tell us about it bitch


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well the car pulls really hard quiet impressed. I only rapped out to 58k because i was afraid to go any more w/ that since i just got it and also just have a brand new clutch in it. But its quick. Just gotta wait on a new water pump and i'll be happy.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ive been bored the past few weeks so i did a few things...

nismo radiator cap, apexi oil cap, chromed heat shield, tial wastegate and saturday i get my intake manifold chromed. oh yea, the slicks will be used soon...but i dunno where...


red valve cover...whatta ricer!!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

edit...reposted pics....


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

nice let me ride it. ill put a reagen sticker on it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

reagan...what a joker. ill put a PETA sticker on it for ya


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NRA would be better....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ironically, the only time ide support the nra is right before i shoot myself


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Well the car pulls really hard quiet impressed. .



hey alex, i remember you texting be about how you only ran stock boost on that motor, which was 7psi...


but the t28 wastegate comes stock at 9psi....


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Thats with the stock ecu of a GTIR the waste gate is set at 7lbs only but with the GTIR ECU it bumps it up to 9lbs (found that out the hard way to). I'll eventually push it beyond that point i wanna break in the clutch first than i'll start getting up to 15lbs


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

who told you an ECU controls the wastegate? the wastegate is simply run off vacuum...if you have a 9psi wastegate, it hits 9psi...who told you that?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

sounds good though


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

I cant recall who pmed me that i have emptied my box out since than but the car is only pushing 7lbs but i've only gotten it as high as 6K i wont push higher than that right now till the clutch is full worked in. But the car is back down do to the crank pulley. I'm not sure if i'm gonna upgrade and get a full aluminum pulley set up or just get a stock one. I heard there are issues w/ getting a aluminum pulley on the crank with the vibrations and all from the crank. any word?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ide get a UR pulley set if you can, but DO NOT GET STAGE SIX TO DOIT...i want to see the car sometime in the next 6 months.

i dunno about your motor, but i love my pulley and i have heard little/no complaints about it from others..

however, it is only about 4whp difference, so iwouldnt put it at the top of my priorities list


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ide get a UR pulley set if you can, but DO NOT GET STAGE SIX TO DOIT...i want to see the car sometime in the next 6 months.
> 
> i dunno about your motor, but i love my pulley and i have heard little/no complaints about it from others..
> 
> however, it is only about 4whp difference, so iwouldnt put it at the top of my priorities list



But there is the thing bro since i have a GTIR there is only 1 pulley setup currently for the ride and thats through JGY.. So i have to go through them and i have to get all 4 of the pulleys and its $359. Are you in town? Once i get the pulley on and i come out to play i'll call you.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

My fear is the harmonic (vibrations) from the crank. You have a crank alumium pulley? Hey do you think you can chance out the pulley on the water pump? you need to answer your phone


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh yea i'm also gonna wanna change my head gasket here soon so i'll need help w/ that.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> Oh yea i'm also gonna wanna change my head gasket here soon so i'll need help w/ that.



head gaskets are like the hardest thing on our motor to change...i wouldnt wanna get into that. either would you- i guarantee..

but i was in class today, sorry....call later tonight foo!


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> head gaskets are like the hardest thing on our motor to change...i wouldnt wanna get into that. either would you- i guarantee..
> 
> but i was in class today, sorry....call later tonight foo!



I also dont wanna spend lots of $$$ for a shop to do it..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

2slowpro said:


> I also dont wanna spend lots of $$$ for a shop to do it..



i changed mine on my 1.6 and i have to say its the hardest thing ive done...timing chains, cams...all have to come out..forget that!


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Yea i know maybe i'll have to talk to Big john and the other guy for me i'd really like to meet them and start aquiring more knowledge.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

please tell me you have your car back...a water pump takes a few hours to put in.....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

a few days later.................whats up w the car alex....


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

While you wait for a response....Here she was about four years ago...That one was for you tommy. damn I was a ricer...lol


















I have been having serious 200sx withdrawals....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks for the flashback...good times those were. got ya beat though













when i let you drive my car, youll have even more withdrawals haha. the ad22 brake upgrade is almost done


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

haha the apc fire extinguisher that saved the 200sx


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i know...you can talk all the shit in the world about eberything else, but NOT that fire extinguisher


----------



## p0keyb13 (Aug 26, 2005)

i did my brakes lastnight. my car's finally starting to progress in a small way. =\


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hell yea...what all was done? just new pads? you have the ad22's stock huh luckyyy haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah i was about to do that...you can rip discount off and upgrade brakes for about $110...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

well, i bought mine the right way, but yea, thats one alternative haha


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry for the delay tommy just been busy. Yes the car is running and done. Just been having little issues. I had to to get the new crank pulley installed that is done. Water pump is installed, I have to get my Camber fixed (kinda rubbing tires sucks balls.) And i have a leak from my drain tubes and its coming up under my drivers carpet. If you have any ideas or if you think Big John can assist me in getting rid of this leak i'd be so happy kinda sucks to have water saturating my carpet. Tommy what did you do w/ that Cage?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

message bigjohn over on sr20forums...tell himyou know me and stuff and it might get a quicker responce. about the cage, i sold it, thank god.

so the car is in your posession? once it is, NEVER take it back to stage 6 again


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

No i have they done all the work. I gotta get the Brake booster replaced so thats getting done next saturday. I'm gonna investigate the leak but john helped me out.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

so you have the car? take pics!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

take pics alex...dammit


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

picsssssssssss......picsssssssss


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

stan tookie williams is dyieng tonight...american hypocrisy at its best. god help us.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

If you wanna come out to BJs tonight the car will be there. I know Tommy cant make it because you are out in Tally so next tuesday Bjs meet i'll be there saturday i have plans.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

He killed four people so he deserves to die...end of story...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> He killed four people so he deserves to die...end of story...



youre an idiot.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

wait, tommy is in tallahassee? i'd love to see the car. hit me up with a pm if you're still out here.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

who is dustin? do i know you? i go to school here but grew up and live in jax...ill be home on the 15th for 3 weeks


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i'm a dude that lived in tampa up until a few months ago, i'm just trying to hook up with some nissan people to give me inspiration for my car, and since you have a nice set up, i thought i'd see if i could check it out.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you live in jax now? if so,lets meet when i get there


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

no, i live in tallahassee now, actually, just a bit north in havana, right off of 27


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh cool. you need to come out on thursday nights to super walmart on tennessee street if you can.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> oh cool. you need to come out on thursday nights to super walmart on tennessee street if you can.


the one at capital circle and tennessee right? i'll try to make it out tomorrow, but no promises.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Dustin said:


> the one at capital circle and tennessee right? i'll try to make it out tomorrow, but no promises.



i prolly wont be out there..i have finals. i dunno for sure...are you on tallyimports.com? if not, register! my sn is the same over there


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> youre an idiot.


lmao....haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

marus called me today and said he saw alex and his 200...its about time! haha


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> marus called me today and said he saw alex and his 200...its about time! haha


Its been on the road for over a month and i've told you this what you didnt believe me? I raced a Camaro Z-28 I won 1 race and lost 5 we did most of the rolls at 50. Which those damn Z have some top end.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

been on the road over a month my ass! it was on the road once, then it went back in the shop for a water pump! its been outta the shop OFFICIALLY for how long now? 2 weeks at most?


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

No i've been driving it for 3 weeks


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

true. 

that z28 musta been modded?


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

93 Z28 6sp, 2:73 gears, K&N CAI, TB bypass, TB airfoil, Flowmaster Cat-back, PCM Tune (needs to be re-tuned), Lightweight Flywheel, Bilstein Struts, Prothane Tranny Mount, 160* Stat, Pro 5.0 Shifter. This is what was done to the Z28. Quick car all is all i gotta say.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea man..that does sound fast. forget that! haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i got my new eagle vacuum manifold installed today. makes everything cleaner and less prone to vaccuum leaks. sorry for the big pics


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

what a piece of shit uploading service...nevermind, will post pics later


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

here we go...


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> here we go...


How much did that run you? I know i wanna get one to help w/ my vaccum setup. My car is so pissing me off i'm having braking issues. and also i'm having a leak from my sunroom. My idel is extremely high 1500 rpms i'm taking it to my mechanic to look at see what he can do. I like stage 6 but i think they are lost for ideas w/ this car they are better with Supras and hondas.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

*hey*



NotAnotherHonda said:


> here we go...


How much did that run you? I know i wanna get one to help w/ my vaccum setup. My car is so pissing me off i'm having braking issues. and also i'm having a leak from my sunroom. My idel is extremely high 1500 rpms i'm taking it to my mechanic to look at see what he can do. I like stage 6 but i think they are lost for ideas w/ this car they are better with Supras and hondas.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

it was like $60 shipped. i like it alot. i wish i could help with your other problems...you better bring it to BJ's tomorrow. my new intercooler piping setup and side wastegate is on! haha


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

*YEA!!*



NotAnotherHonda said:


> it was like $60 shipped. i like it alot. i wish i could help with your other problems...you better bring it to BJ's tomorrow. my new intercooler piping setup and side wastegate is on! haha


I'll be there. I'm taking the car to my mechanic the one i take my car to for any issues with every car i've had he is gonna look into it and see what he can do. I'm think my MAF is bad but i'm not 100% we'll see i'm gonna try and aquire another Cobra MAF. He is also gonna take care of my leak. The brakes as well if stage 6 cant fix it we'll see.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn youre up early haha. i woke up early so i could start on the car early. anyways, cobra maf's are expensive. why dont you have youre tested for voltage and see if its ok before you ditch it...look or ask on sr20forum to see how to do that procedure.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

I just put a post out there. I should be out there tonight. I know they are expensive but this running rich shit needs to end and i dont know why i'm running rich. its killing gas mileage because i'm doing average about 19 mpg


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

You should bring your camera and take photos of our rides next to one another.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cant bring my car out tonight...piping isnt done. ill be out there though in the SUV haha


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> cant bring my car out tonight...piping isnt done. ill be out there though in the SUV haha


You didnt even show up i was there and i called your ass several times.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i took a nap at 730 and thought someone would wake me up...but i didnt wake up till 830 this morning...the first thing i thought about was you (in a non gay way )and i was like FUCK, so i texted you and apologized asap...i feel like an ass


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i took a nap at 730 and thought someone would wake me up...but i didnt wake up till 830 this morning...the first thing i thought about was you (in a non gay way )and i was like FUCK, so i texted you and apologized asap...i feel like an ass


Yea yea.. So when are your pipes gonna be done?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

if they arent done today im gonna be pissed...ill post pics tonight if they are


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> if they arent done today im gonna be pissed...ill post pics tonight if they are


Hey how much did you spend on your pipes total?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hmm...$75 for pipes and $75 for welding...but youll also need new/more couplers and clamps. Less than $200 though for sure


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> hmm...$75 for pipes and $75 for welding...but youll also need new/more couplers and clamps. Less than $200 though for sure



I may wanna change my pipes so i have my fogs again.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

true...thatll look good


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

got my wisdom teeth pulled yesterday....yooowww!!!!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

here are some pics

cutting and fabbing









on its way to my welder









back from the welder









fitment before paint...PERFECT









you cant buy that kinda precision! haha










oh yea, wastegate dump is back in action haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

damn very impressed tommy boy....I wanna see these cars fuckers...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks mike...who cares about cars though...its all about the motor!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

cars meaning motor....Well I installed my first lift ever on my jeep...My parents bought it for me for my holiday present lol along with some bigger tires...I will say jeeps are as easy as nissans... 

We are gonna have to meet up some where so i can look at your cars...Will you guys all be at BJ's this coming tuesday???????????????


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea ill be there...

now you know mike, now that you have a lifted truck, its required by law that you have one of the following

-W sticker
-choose life license plate
-NRA sticker
-jesus fish

please follow the rules or youll be given a citation


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well i wanna wish you all a Merry Christmas. I will be up at Bjs this tuesday i hope some ***** will be there as well instead of sleeping.. bastard.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hahaha i love you too..merry xmas you beeyotch


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ok ok...final pics... i know you guys get tired of this

flat black holdin it down









tapped charge pipe


















old setup









NEW setup


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks for comin out guys


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

got around to recirc'ing the blow off today. took about an hour and a half and and about $10...this will hopefully stop the backfiring and help my idle a lil bit




















EDIT: just got back from a test drive and i LOVE IT. shifts are waaay smoother and so far, no backfires...idle is still fucked, but i knew this wouldnt really help. the sound is crisper and not so PSHHHHH! LOOK AT ME! sounding....i love this and should done it sooner


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

old tommy, mannnnn im gonna run that BOV right by the bumper so it can be reallllly loud and right in their ears....HAHAHA lol and im never gonna recirc


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha. i might be going to the dyno this week before i go to the track on the 8th. if i only had $140 to help pay for it....MIKE :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i took some pics of mikes car on my phone while he was gone...look at this green boxy beast!




















hey mike, what kinda tires are those? i couldnt make out the writing haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

more pics...today i got super bored so i sanded down the valve cover letters...

before









during


















after...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yo alex, you wanted some of those "cool" taillights, so i found them for you...

here-
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NISS...33716QQitemZ8026457799QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yall are sooooo boring


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i might be lookin for another ride...tired of dealing with this bastard! ill keep yall updated...if yall ever got online


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Dude, don't give up.. it's part of the process man!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea...we'll see.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

ehh give up buy a jeep...LOL


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Let me know if your giving up i'll have you keep some parts and i'll buy them off you..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wait to root me on fellas.......


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

no prob....lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

geez..im down and out and instead of telling me to keep my head up yall say to sell it or want all my parts...


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Tommy if you didnt realize i was playing man. I gotta have atleast one person to hang out w/ that has a 200sx sleeper running her in j-ville. I saw Big John on 17 clean fucking car pictures dont do it justice. but he never comes out or associates w/ people from the forums unless its on the forums. so your it. Dont let it get to you. I've got problems as well, tranny issues and brake issues still.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea...im still lookin to sell it though...getting a ___


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ok guys...im back. i came to my senses and realized that i could never sell my first car that ive put so much sweat and blood into...alot of blood. i made a list of all the shit that needs to be fixed and ill either have it fixed (no time cause of school) or get around to it eventually. 

enough of my ramblings. when i went to the track, i invited thomas reynolds off sr20forum. mike, i know you have seen his disco potato thread before. anyways, here are some pics of the nicest se-r i have ever seen.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

so whats this list???


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

shit like 

fix belt squeal
install sideskirts
fix rattles
compression test motor
install camber kit
fix pass. window, etc


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

that is not that much geez. I need a new tranny, new suspension, camber kits, and a good car wash. (car has never been washed since god knows when)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

notice the "etc" at the end of the list...it goes on...and on...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah that list is pretty much the reason I sold my car...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wellim gonna push through this bastard and make it all right...youll see.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> wellim gonna push through this bastard and make it all right...youll see.


Well i didnt put ETC but there are other things i have to replace on my car as well. But i'm pushing through. Tommy did you Dyno and go to the track? If so what were the results?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i went to the track...but didnt get to run. i ran 1 time, had an extreme boost leak, and spent the rest of the day trying to fix it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i did manage to take a few pics before i tried to run though haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

alex, you better be out at bj's tonight!!!!! ima be thurrrr


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yayyy. i got asked to do the sideskirt writeup in the march issue of NPM...look out fellas! haha


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yayyy. i got asked to do the sideskirt writeup in the march issue of NPM...look out fellas! haha



Well thats kool bro i'm glad for you. Nothing new hear just chillen with the car finally got my taxes back payed off some of my credit card am gonna fix my house up a little and than start saving for my suspension


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hell yea man...sounds good. stillwant those tein$?


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> hell yea man...sounds good. stillwant those tein$?



Yup still want them.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

youre nuts man


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

so what are you looking to replace now?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im tryin to get my shit running right. with my boost leaks i have now, im prolly getting about 150 to the wheels.


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

tommy do u know how to replace the front main seal on a ga?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea. but its also a sticky in the GA16 thread. look there


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey tommy i'm gonna need you to help me w/ my piping i want to get mine done like urs.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea man i can help ya...

ps- my motors gone...knockin in #1...time for a new one! haha


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Damn bro that fucking sucks. I wish you better than that. You should try and get a SR20VE. Well things are still strong w/ the car i'm looking to get some new things done to my car but the house comes first so i gotta do that first. I just got the stillen lip for my ride. dont know whats next but house has gotta get some upgrades. Well man hit me up


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cool cool. well a new motor is going in asap. if another one blows,im out of this game


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

motor officially went KABOOM today..is this a record? haha


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

You sure there isn't something messed up that's causing your motor to go KABOOM? What engine management are you using?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

JWT baby...i had rod knock for a month or so...its whatever


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well that sucks Tommy when will it be up and running again?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

few weeks...im gonna do it RIGHT this time and buld it up while its out of the car...less leaks and accidents that way


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

pics of the day:











turbo still has zero shaft play and is clean as hail


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

You gonna fully build the motor pistons rods everything?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hail no..stock de motor ...just with cams...i mean build it like my injectors, rail, turbo kit, etc


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn man that sucks. You have bad luck with engines Tommy. The Car Gods just do not wish for the 200 to be fast. I dont think it would matter if you dropped a 350 in that bitch something would still happen. I think the only way you will get speed out of that thing is if you ut a Bush sticker on it. Best of luck man let me know if there is anything I can do to help you out. When will you be in town again?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh and I got a steal on some 33's so i sold my other tires and walked away with new tires and rims only bigger for no extra money... Here are some pics biotches


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

holy hell! a lifted shoebox! haha looks good


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

depending on how long gaskets and shit take to get here, ide say itll be running in 2 weeks...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bwaaaaahhhh?!?! haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

AHHHHH my eyes!!!!....The Krylon King has returned.... that thing looks sick..What are you doing with the old motor???? I wanna make a table...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bitch, IM making the table..all i need is the glass.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

she comin... get readyyyyy


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

when u get me my bush stickers im gonna have a custom krylon king and zip tie lord sticker made for the nissan


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bitch that motor was clean as hell anyways. i just kryloned it to make it BLING when im eatin off it...(with your girl)


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

ouch...lol well I will need to let you have her for the shame you will feel once my cherokee beats the nissan


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

this time it will be what it should be PLUS another 25hp that im putting into it with the new stuff thats going in...300whp easy. or its gone.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

we should have a good race then, I will have to do a little weight reduction...but my 220hp and rwd combo is gonna spank you....i might even start off in 4wd to get a little better traction...Thats the only problem I have, I cant seem to keep the tires from spinning with all my hp...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

done baby!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

220 rwd < 300 fwd


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NO NO NO 220 4WD vs. 300 FWD you better bust out them slicks...lol im really just playing


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

400whp AWD in your car < 250whp FWD in mine


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn it is looking good man. This thing I hope is the last for you we hope...Tommy is a pro at painting valve covers...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn thing is coming along very nice. Im liking the color choice there buddy. 

Hopefully this thing will last and is fast as hell, im kind of excited to see this baby...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

she's comin along.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

mike aint nuttin but a bitcchhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah i know...........im gonna have to take you out and show you what jeeps are all about next time your in town....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bring your girl and lets do it


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

*I'm back!*

Look who's posting on his forum!

Whats up guys?

I cranked my car for the first time Thursday afternoon since last summer I'd say. I need a new head because its over ported and the valves are shot and possibly a throw out bearing or clutch fork because it won't engage hence it sitting long as it has.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

well get that shit done. its about time!!! good luck!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sending my manifold out to get jet hoat coated...wont be for another few weeks now haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

so how long????


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

itllbe running in about 2-3 weeks...im doing everything 100% right this time


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

im kinda excited...2-3 weeks is summer.....is that when ur talking??


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

fuck it...im not gonna get it coated now...i just wanna get it done...if i have $ left over, illcoat ot in the summer when i can afford tohave more down time. i need a car asap. itllbe going in as soon as i get a manifold gasket


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

pimp shit....keep us updated


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Nice only one problem it needs to be connected to a 200sx...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ehhhh go muddin you tattooed bitch


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

HAHA I am going muddin for a UNF sorority car wash....And when are you getting your tat you pansy?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

unf sororities...HAHAHAH...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

UF national champions....haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

we still whooped dukes ass haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

HAHA damn your right....Happens at least once a year...Duke the best team in basketball... but just cant beat the seminoles....lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i love to watch duke..they are screwed without reddick tho...you know it


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

So how much longer


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

oppps damn double post


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

more low key 

a week or two...soo much schoolwork!


fog lights are back in too! got some brand new ones off sr20forum!!!!!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

damn i like that alot...you should have left the clamps the old color though....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

if i had left the clamps silver, they would have stuck out......

here my new 2" autometer fuel pressure gauge


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

looking good....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

shut up hoe


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

What i seen a turbo b13 at bj's bout creamed myself.....should of turboed my car....damn motorcycle


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cheap ass bikes....


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

yeah 7600.....= 600hp b13


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

600hp. i doubt it.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah there are only i handful of sr20's that make over 500hp doubt it was him but i guess you never know. Oh by the way my jeep is 600hp


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my nikes can beat your jeep


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

done yet????????


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea...drove it a few times. givin it to bigjohn to tune and shit. im in jax now, but left the car in tally until i can tow it to jax


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I will tow you back into jax with the jeep


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

we got a tow package on one of the cars here...i just have to rent a tow bar from uhaul for like $50...thanks tho mikey


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Man whats up with this gay fourm shit...Thank god none of my jeep forums do this...:lame: :lame: :lame: :lame: so tommy when you going out in the Jeep with me so you will sell that car and buy a real vehicle????


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ill beat your gas guzzler any day hoe


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

pickin my car up from tallahassee tomorrow, and taking it to BIG JOHN for his tuning skills...then im off! i cant wait!


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey guys my clutch is going bad in my car, what kind should I get.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> Hey guys my clutch is going bad in my car, what kind should I get.



act..and call me sometime bitch 859 2763


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

so????????????????????


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sooo..im pickin it up wednesday. 300whp all day long suckasss haha JK kinda


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

call me and i will ride over with...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea yea yea...ive seen that car and ide kill for it. whew

car is done, cant pick it up till sunday...grrrrr


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

soooooooooooo..........


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

your car done yet?


----------



## p0keyb13 (Aug 26, 2005)

hey tommy.. hurry up and ditch that turbo (to me) and are you seriously interested in selling your S4's? i'll give you my cams of course. how much you want?


----------

